# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  imena - vasa i vase djece

## Hana_Sara

samo ime topika kaze vam sto me zanima. izgleda da budem jos jednom mama(   :Embarassed:  jos neprovjereno, ali to se ja sve nesto nadam hehe) pa malo razmisljam o djecjim imenima... zasto ste nazvali djecu tako kako jeste? da li se muz odma slozio ili je imao neki drugi prijedlog? jeste li zadovoljni vlastitim imenom... ako ne, zasto? 

moji se zovu:

Sara  :Heart:  
Hana  :Heart:  
Luka  :Heart:  
Josipa  :Heart:  

mozda ste polovicu i sami pogodili   :Embarassed:  

eto sva zavrsavaju na "a", ali je Luka ipak decko   :Razz:  . 

ja se inace zovem Mia   :Bye:  

imena do sada su mi dosla kako koje, prva dva imaju veze jedno s drugim i to su bile dvije osobe koje su mi jako obiljezile zivot, Luka je ime koje mi se jos iz djetinjstva svida, a Jozy je moj muz predlozio, a meni se svidilo. sad stvarno vise nemam ideja   :Laughing:  ... pa pomozite   :Grin:  

ps. nije samo zato sto mislim da bu nesto bilo, i inace zelim jos jedno dijete kad tad pa se samo pripremam   :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

...Karlo isto u sebi sadržava simboliku imena-moglo bi se reći da je dobio ime "Kao R i L" tj. kao početna slova imena tate i mame. 8) 
he he..a opet ima jedno tipično Istarsko ime.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Stijena

uopće ne znam kako, ali MM i ja smo se već odavno, puno prije braka i trudnoće, "dogovorili" da će naš dečko biti Patrik. Kad nas netko pita tko je birao ime, uopće nemamo pojma, jednostavno nam je kliknulo i kad smo dobili dijete nismo uopće razmišljali o muškim imenima jer smo ga već odavno "imali".
e a da smo kojim slučajem dobili curicu, tu bi se lomila koplja  :Laughing:

----------


## Paulita

> e a da smo kojim slučajem dobili curicu, tu bi se lomila koplja


Ovako je bilo kod nas! Nikako se nismo mogli odlučiti za žensko ime. Ali kada sam rodila Ledu, MM je bio prisutan, rekao mi je "ajde, reci kako se zove". Iako mu se to ime baš i ne sviđa posebno (podsjeća ga na jednu curu), prihvatio ga je.

Za sina smo se odavno bili dogovorili da će se zvat Lovro.

Ja sam Paula, MM je Denis. Zadovoljni smo imenima, iako sam ja kao mala uvijek bila tužna jer nemam neko "obično" ime kao Ana, Iva i slično.

----------


## Eci

Moji su Erik i Ira, ja se zovem Iris, a MM Robert. Svi smo nekak sa R.
Sad nikako da smislim ime za dečka. Trebalo bi biti kratko i imati R.
Da je curica, bila bi Lara. 
Ja sam isto ko mala bila žalosna što nemam neko obično ime.

----------


## Riana

Ime Ema je odabrao MM. Moj apsolutni hit je bio Sela
Popustila sam uz uvjet da drugo dijete imenujem ja  :Grin:  
Definitvno sam za simboliku i značenje...
Ema mi (osim što mi je lijepo ime, dolazi kao skraćeno Emanuel (Bog s nama)), pa sam se složila.
Sela znači Stijena
Lijepo mi je i Zara - mislim da znači svitanje?
Da, i Noa - čak i za curicu...

ima puno pretražnika na webu (stranih), samo ukucač baby names i eto puno posla pre tobom...

čestitam na dječici i mogućem +!

----------


## mirje

Kod prve bebe (*I.*)unaprijed je postojao (usmeni) dogovor ako bude cura, biti će po mom starom, a ako bude dečko, po sverku. Prihvaćeno, jer imaju, hvala Bogu, normalna imena. Ipak, *KS* nas je malo "zeznuo" jer se drznuo roditi na sv.Stjepana a igrom slučaja njegov predviđeni istoimeni kum zatekao se kod nas u gostima upravo kad su me uhvatili trudovi, pa, osim što je proživio uobičajenu pretporodnu proceduru pospremanja kuće i slaganja robe u perilicu (a čak je samoinicijativno i dograbio metlu i pomeo kuhinju  :Kiss:  ), vozio nas je u bolnicu i strepio s MM ispred vrata dok se naš dečko rađao (neš´ti, rodio se za 8 min!  :Wink:  ). Tako je riješena enigma imena. *M.* je dobila hibridiziranu inačicu imena svog tate, na moj zahtjev tj. naredbu! 8)

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ja sam isto ko mala bila žalosna što nemam neko obično ime.


Sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Ja sam cijeli život isfrustrirana što sam uvijek bila jedna od pet Martina u razredu, društvu...  :Rolling Eyes:  Moja frustracija običnim imenom vidljiva je u potpisu.  :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

hvala Riana!  :Kiss:  

da , jos sam zaboravila reci: ta simbolika i imena koja vuku korijene jos iz Biblije mi je bila vrlo vazna... sva djeca mi imaju imena u skladu s tim!  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

_Kaleb_ mi je također divno ime! Nosi ga maleni od mojih prijatelja!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> _Kaleb_ mi je također divno ime! Nosi ga maleni od mojih prijatelja!


Hvala. Jesi li znala da je i to biblijsko ime? U mom slučaju, doduše, to nije namjeran izbor  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

I, zaboravila sam - H_S, čestitam unaprijed na mogućem plusiću!  :Love:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> I, zaboravila sam - H_S, čestitam unaprijed na mogućem plusiću!


hvala , bas si draga   :Smile:  Martina  :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

Moje je ime Feodora. Ne Fedora, niti Teodora, kako me često preimenuju.
 Kao dijete nisam bila zadovoljna tim imenom (dobila sam ga po baki), a sad mi je baš ok. 
Jedina je nezgodacija što je predugo pa su ga skratili na Fea ili Fi.
Djeca mi se zovu Tihana i Sandro. Sa ovim posljednjim smo se prilično namučili. To je bilo jedino ime s kojim smo se složili i mm i ja.
Mi smo zadovoljni izborom, a hoće li oni biti - tko zna.

----------


## Linda

> Ja sam cijeli život isfrustrirana što sam uvijek bila jedna od pet Martina u razredu, društvu...


A ja nikad neću zaboraviti svoje pitanje postavljeno mami s nekih deset godina- "Zašto se ja ne zovem Martina ili Ivana kao sve normalne curice?"
Sjećam se da sam bila jako isfrustrirana kao jedina Vedrana u cijelom osnovnjaku. U srednjoj ih je bilo nekoliko, ali tad sam već ušla u fazu da želim biti originalna, pa opet nisam bila zadovoljna.
Mm je Dominik- danas jako in ime, a dobio ga je po djedu.

Oko cura smo se odmah složili, eno ih u potpisu!  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Eci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam isto ko mala bila žalosna što nemam neko obično ime.
> 
> 
> Sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Ja sam cijeli život isfrustrirana što sam uvijek bila jedna od pet Martina u razredu, društvu...  Moja frustracija običnim imenom vidljiva je u potpisu.


  :Laughing:  

A ja sam htjela neko "normalno" ime, nigdje nije bilo ni jedne Martine osim mene...

MM je Mario.

Da sam nosila curu, imali bi veliki problem, jer ja hoću Mirtu ili Cvitu, a MM je Zagorac, pa mo'š mislit komentara   :Rolling Eyes:   (Mirta- to nije ime, Cvita - to je ime za kravu). Oko cure bi se teško dogovorili. 

Za dečka nismo imali ideja (osim hrpe imena koja nećemo), MM-ov deda je bio Andrija i on ga je jako volio, a meni je ime ok, pa eto...

----------


## clumsy mom

Jako dugo smo čekali naše dečake i kad je napokon postalo izvesno da će se i roditi krenulo je smišljanje imena. Kopiraću sa jednog drugog foruma kako je to izgledalo kod nas:

******************
Nama su u opticaju bila sledeca imena: Andrija, Aleksa, Boris, Filip, Urosh, Nemanja, Nikola, Veljko, Ilija, Luka, Matija...ima josh ali ko ce se sad setiti. 

Elem, imamo knjizhicu sa imenima i njihovim znachenjem pa je nash dijalog svakog popodneva uz kafu izgledao odprilike ovako: 

JA: Andrija? 
ON: Artukovic? Ne dolazi u obzir. De vidi shta kazhe objasnjenje 
JA: Nema potrebe, verovatno pishe Andrija- upravnik konc. logora  . Aleksa? 
ON: Mislish Aleksandar? Kako beshe bilo pravo ime onom tvom bivshem pre mene? 
JA: Sasha   :Rolling Eyes:    . Boris? 
ON: Razmislicemo. Dalje? 
JA: Filip? Verovatno ne dolazi u obzir zbog komshije? 
ON: Vidish kako si pametna? 
JA: Urosh? 
ON: Brat iz Slovenije. Dalje? 
JA: Nemanja? 
ON: A brat da mu se zove Nikola? Ne mozhe a i ne svidja mi se 
JA: Nikola znachi otpada u startu 
ON: Dva puta pametna u istom danu? Darling, popila si neshto danas?!? 

ETC, ETC...   :Laughing:   Da poludish sa njim 
 :Laughing:  
******************

Na kraju je odluka pala na Matiju i Borisa. Matija je dobio ime po sv. Mateju (na taj dan smo mm i ja krenuli sa Hilandarskim postom za nerotkinje i 3 meseca kasnije dobili plus na testu) a Boris simboliše našu borbu za njih i borbu za nas dvoje.

Bilo kako bilo, imena se nikome sem nama nisu svidela. Eventualno bi im jedno bilo OK (ako su komentatori živeli na zapadu Boris je bio favorit, a ako su živeli u Srbiji prolazio bi Matija s tim što bi ga 90% ljudi zvalo MatEja). Bilo je i onoga:"Pa blizanci su, zašto takva imena (različita potpuno)?"

Inače, ja sam Dragana, jedna od 4 u osnovnoj i jedna od 3 u srednjoj školi. A ni prezime mi nije baš nesvakidašnje  :/ . Kod davanja imena svojoj deci vodila sam se prostom logikom da im se životu u jednom periodu neće dopadati njihova imena - ako su dugačka zašto su dugačka, ako su kratka zašto su kratka.

----------


## tatek

Mi smo znali da ne zelimo nikakvo biblijsko, nikakvo povijesno niti ikakvo strano ime vec neko lijepo narodno ime, po mogucnosti neko koje bas nije u cestoj upotrebi (kako mi se cini, u zadnje vrijeme su u opticaju samo biblijska, povijesna i strana imena   :Grin:  ).

I eto, iazbrali smo Vedrana i Zrinku i ja sam i sada jako sretan sa tim imenima i nadam se da ce biti i oni.

----------


## Sun

Lukas je teški kompromis između mene i dragog. Ja sam htjela da bude Grga, a imala sam ih i još nekoliko u pričuvi, njemu se ni jedno nije sviđalo, a nije ni sam znao koje bi mu se svidjelo! Osim Geronimo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
I tako je moje sunce jedino u rodilištu bilo bez imena a službenica ljuta na mene jer ona kakti mora poslati podatke općini (ili kom se to već šalje..)

----------


## Linda

> eto, iazbrali smo Vedrana


  :Laughing:  A ja kao Vedrana odlučila sam se ipak za ovo:



> u zadnje vrijeme su u opticaju samo biblijska, povijesna i strana imena


Strano iz razloga što stranci uvijek lome jezik na moje ime i zovu me svakako, samo ne kako treba, dok mm uvijek super prođe.
A Magdalena ne toliko iz vjerskih razloga, nego po Runjićevoj pjesmi. A i nadimak Megi mi je oduvijek sladak.
I da, ja sam prof. jezika, pa možda zato naginjem stranim imenima.

----------


## tanja_b

U našem slučaju ja sam navijala za Andreja, a MM nije bio oduševljen, ali je na kraju pristao bez otpora. A zašto Andrej... hm, recimo da ima inspiraciju u ruskoj književnosti 19. stoljeća kao i moje vlastito ime.

MM i ja smo se relativno lako dogovorili ime za eventualnu curicu (Marta, iako bih ja i o tome još malo razmišljala), ali oko dečka... jedva je pristao na Andreja, oko imena za bracu bi se definitivno lomila koplja!

Inače mi se sviđaju slavenska imena (uključujući i hrvatska), a ime biram i tako da po mogućnosti ne poznajem nikog tko se tako već zove, zbog možebitnih krivih asocijacija.
I ja sam nekad bila razočarana što se ne zovem Ana ili Ivana kao većina curica u vrtiću i školi   :Grin:  , ali zato sam od srednje škole pa sve do faksa i poslije stalno imala neku imenjakinju u blizini... čini se da mi ime uopće nije rijetko kako sam to nekad naivno mislila.

----------


## a zakaj

> JA: Andrija? 
> ON: Artukovic? Ne dolazi u obzir. De vidi shta kazhe objasnjenje 
> JA: Nema potrebe, verovatno pishe Andrija- upravnik konc. logora  . Aleksa? 
> ON: Mislish Aleksandar? Kako beshe bilo pravo ime onom tvom bivshem pre mene? 
> JA: Sasha     . Boris? 
> ON: Razmislicemo. Dalje? 
> JA: Filip? Verovatno ne dolazi u obzir zbog komshije? 
> ON: Vidish kako si pametna? 
> JA: Urosh? 
> ...


  :Laughing:  
super ti je muz

----------


## Nice

Ja sam Miljenka po tati i makar mi se to nije sviđalo sada mi je sve draže i draže   :Heart:  ( baš zato jer sam ga dobila po tati)
Dijete je Ivo  - po najboljem prijatelju MM i mojem - koji nam je promijenio živote i nažalost prerano nas napustio.
Ivo  - bio je ljudina od čovjeka , veelik i dobar ko kruh (bio je odgajatelj)  :Love:   :Heart:   - ja vjerujem da i ime daje određenu osobnost čovjeku.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ja sam Miljenka.


Moja sestra se zvala Miljenka i promijenila si je sa 16 godina ime.  :Laughing:  
Eto, to samo dokazuje kako jedno te isto ime nekom može biti prekrasno, a drugom grozno - recimo, moje se ime ljudima uglavnom sviđa. :shock:

----------


## a zakaj

> Mi smo znali da ne zelimo nikakvo biblijsko, nikakvo povijesno niti ikakvo strano ime vec neko lijepo narodno ime, po mogucnosti neko koje bas nije u cestoj upotrebi (kako mi se cini, u zadnje vrijeme su u opticaju samo biblijska, povijesna i strana imena   ).
> 
> I eto, iazbrali smo Vedrana i Zrinku i ja sam i sada jako sretan sa tim imenima i nadam se da ce biti i oni.


a sto cu nego opet potpisati tateka.
samo nasi nisu vedran i zrinka, nego antun i tonka. Eto time  :D 

odlucili smo se vec u prvoj trudnoci: da ce decko biti a. (po muzevom djedu kojeg je jako volio), a curica t.
u drugoj trudnoci se vise oko niceg nismo mogli sloziti, pa smo se odlucili za prethodno neiskoristenu opciju.
Ja sam jedno vrijeme imala fiks ideju da cemo imati dva decka s imenima - kombinacijama imena djedova: Alfons Vinko i Antun Zvonko. Srecom, proslo me.
Sad mi se jos svidjaju: Gustav, Zvonko, Marta, Sonja, Olga... a muz samo prevrce ocima. (ne, nisam trudna... ali nikad se ne zna).

Moje ime mi se svidja - kratko je i prilicno cesto, iako sam odrasla u uvjerenju da je rijetko (u osnovnjaku nas je bilo jako,jako malo, ali u srednjoj pet u razredu).
Muzevo je isto precesto, ali nije ruzno, i on ga dobro nosi  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

MM Igor
ja Mandica
bebonja Mihael (sviđa nams e Slovenska verzija Miha al tak će ga svi zvat Miha pa smo ostavili Mihael)

Ako sljedeće bude cura bit će Laura.....za dečka smo jedva i ovo smislili..neznam kako ćemo ako drugo bude dečko   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ailish

> biblijska, povijesna i strana imena


i troslovna za curice  :Smile:  

mislim da sve više ljudi vodi računa da ime bude prihvatljivo ako se ode "van", mi smo odmah eliminirali sve sa čćšžđ i Tvrtko, Hrvojka itd...

meni je bilo važno da imaju imendane Ana i Helena

Vedran i Zrinka su mi super, dovoljno neobična za njihovu generaciju ali ne previše egzotična kao, ne znam, Mirjana i Vladimir  :Smile:

----------


## litala

mm i ja imamo vrlo uobicajena i obicna imena.

za prvo dijete smo imali musku verziju od cetiri slova, zensku od tri. kako se rodila curica i dobila ime od tri slova (ida), tako su dalje dobili i ostali (noa i leo).

nismo im davali imena po znacenjima, vec da su nama lijepa, da se medjusobno lijepo slazu, (prezime je obicno, kratko - pet slova), da ne budu "ostra", vec - mekana   :Grin:

----------


## mala laia

mm Laia (Sv. Eulalia zaštitnica Barcelone, ali Katalonci vole zvati Laia- prvi puta se spominje 3.400 g.pr.Kr. u Grčkoj i označavala je nekoga tko mudro zbori, dobrog govornika...)
ja (osim Laia) Bruno... iz očitih razloga nije tako nazvana  :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

> ne previše egzotična kao, ne znam, Mirjana i Vladimir


Meni je Vladimir nekad bilo super ime i bila sam uvjerena da će mi se sin tako zvati... sve dok nisam počela raditi tu gdje sad radim, a gdje imamo jednog vrlo osebujnog tehničara Vladu. Nakon što sam njega upoznala, nema šanse da svom djetetu ikad dadem to ime!
(i još da ga zovu "Vladek"... brrrrrr!)

(e da, u užoj konkurenciji uz Andreja bio je i Stjepan, ali to je ime otpalo zato da ga ne bi zvali "Štef" ili "Stipe"   :Grin:  )

----------


## Ana :-)

Mi smo imali dogovor, mm bira ime za dečka a ja za curu

Došao je David...MM se uvijek sviđalo ime David jer je moćno i jako (svi znamo za Davidovu zvijezdu i da je David kralj...  :Smile:  )

Ja sam Ana, a MM Igor

----------


## a zakaj

> Eto time  :D


ovo je trebalo pisati evo *r*ime

----------


## tatek

Zasto bi morali ici na ruku strancima kaj se imena tice?  :?    :Grin:   :Smile: 
Ja sam inace veliki pobornik upoznavanja raznih kultura i znam puuuno stranaca i veselim se svakom kontaktu sa svijetom oko nas, ali sto se tice imena tu sam veliki pobornik nasih domacih imena.

A kaj se tice izgovora i konotacija, ajmo sad uzet moje ime (vanja) kao primjer, tesko je naci vecu zbrku. Em to ime moze biti i musko i zensko (imao sam u osnovnoj skoli u razredu i curu Vanju, pa su uvijek nas svi prozivali "muski vanja" i "zenska vanja"), em je u nekim kulturama to samo zensko ime (Svedska), u nekima se cudom cude kako to moze biti musko ime (Austrija gdje sam zivio 6 godina i svu postu dobivao kao "Frau Vanja") jer kako moze musko ime zavrsavati na "a" (a meni je tata recimo AndrijA!) ...

Kad sam bio u Kini kinezi su me cesto zvali  *Vandža*, a u Spanjolskoj je bilo pokusaja da me zovu *Vanha* pa je opet sve bilo OK, objasnio sam da se to ne cita tako vec kao da se pise Vanya i sve 5. 

Cesto puta me traze osobnu u uredima jer ne vjeruju da sam to ja zbog imena,a  jos kad cuju prezime (podugacko i ne jako cesto) onda bude zabavno ... ali sve je to dio identiteta, ne vjerujem da je nekoj Ani Horvat ili Ivanu Horvat bolje u zivotu, dapace, vjerojatno ih nitko nece odmah zapamtiti po imenu, dok mene recimo hoce.

Ako netko nije jos skuzio, bas sam sretan sa svojim imenom!  :D

----------


## Linda

> Zasto bi morali ici na ruku strancima kaj se imena tice?


Ne radi se o podilaženju strancima, ali nisam sretna kad me Španjolci zovu "Bedrana", Talijani "Veranda", Ameri "What did you say...?" 
Htjela sam poštedjeti svoju djecu takvih objašnjavanja.

----------


## Maruška

Otkad znam za sebe, ja sam Maruška.
Zapravo se zovem Marija: obje bake su mi bile Marije. I naravno, Marija mi je uvijek bilo ime za stare babe. Koristim ga 'samo' u službene svrhe, tako da se ponekad ni ne odazovem na Marija.

Moja sestra je Ana i oduvijek sam joj zavidila. Mislila sam da nosim curicu - bila bi Ana. Par dana prije poroda, 'sjetili' smo se da bi možda mogao biti i dečko. Kriteriji: kratko i domaće. Iako je Lovre bila samo back-up varijanta (pa naravno da nosim curicu?!), odmah se 'primilo'.

MM je Ivica (da, da... mi smo kao Ivica i Marica   :Mad:  )

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto bi morali ici na ruku strancima kaj se imena tice?    
> 
> 
> Ne radi se o podilaženju strancima, ali nisam sretna kad me Španjolci zovu "Bedrana", Talijani "Veranda", Ameri "What did you say...?" 
> Htjela sam poštedjeti svoju djecu takvih objašnjavanja.


Ja mislim da je to bas dio šarma - tako ce, ako nista drugo, zapamtiti ta imena koja su morali ponoviti 5 puta.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto bi morali ici na ruku strancima kaj se imena tice?    
> 
> 
> Ne radi se o podilaženju strancima, ali nisam sretna kad me Španjolci zovu "Bedrana", Talijani "Veranda", Ameri "What did you say...?" 
> Htjela sam poštedjeti svoju djecu takvih objašnjavanja.


Ja mislim da je to bas dio šarma - tako ce, ako nista drugo, zapamtiti ta imena koja su morali ponoviti 5 puta.

----------


## ~lex~

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto bi morali ici na ruku strancima kaj se imena tice?    
> 
> 
> Ne radi se o podilaženju strancima, ali nisam sretna kad me Španjolci zovu "Bedrana", Talijani "Veranda", Ameri "What did you say...?" 
> Htjela sam poštedjeti svoju djecu takvih objašnjavanja.


Umirem  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

a stalno si sa španjolcima, pretpostavljam   :Razz:  

ja volim naša imena, a najvažnije mi je da su ime i prezime u sprezi.
i nikada bratiću neću oprostiti što mu se dijete zove Stefani S......vić  :shock:

----------


## tanja_b

> Ne radi se o podilaženju strancima, ali nisam sretna kad me Španjolci zovu "Bedrana", Talijani "Veranda", Ameri "What did you say...?" 
> Htjela sam poštedjeti svoju djecu takvih objašnjavanja.


He-he, mene nitko nije mogao poštedjeti objašnjavanja - prezimena! U školi i na faksu uvijek je moje prezime bilo s najviše tipfelera. A obično ga moram slovkati da ga ispravno napišu.
I onda, umjesto da ga promijenim udajom, ja sam si prišila još i muževo prezime, da bude još dulje i kompliciranije   :Grin:  
Dakle, kod mene nema "What did you say", nego "Kakoooo?!?"

----------


## Ailish

> mi smo kao Ivica i Marica


a ja znam bračni par - Marija i Josip

OT: tatek, znaš li da imaš ime- i prezimenjaka u Puli?

isto OT: tanja_b i ja volim Ruse iz 19. stoljeća  :Love:

----------


## anima

Ja sam Željka - bezveze, mm je Goran - sviđa mi se. Naša princeza je Nina-meni je to ime tako nježno, ženstveno, sexy i univerzalno.  Mislim da će curka biti zadovoljna. Izbor je bio moj, jer mm nije mogao pronaći odgovarajuću zamjenu pa se na kraju složio. Za dečka smo htjeli Luka. Meni se ne sviđa ali zbog mm. Meni se sviđalo Mata.

----------


## Maruška

> Linda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tatek prvotno napisa
> ...


Iako imam internacionalno ime, u zadnje se vrijeme stalno susrećem s problemom koji je upravo ovaj kojeg Linda spominje.
Govornicima španjolskog ja sam Mariha. Bez obzira na broj ponavljanja, rijetko tko zapamti....

----------


## Linda

> Ja mislim da je to bas dio šarma - tako ce, ako nista drugo, zapamtiti ta imena koja su morali ponoviti 5 puta.


Mo'š si mislit, ima ih koji me i nakon x godina i dalje krivo zovu.

No, nema veze. Meni to smeta, tebi ne i nema tu ničeg čudnog. Gdje bi stigli da svi imamo isti ukus i da smo svi identični? 
Neki misle da se zezam kad velim da mi je mala Linda, neki se pak oduševe.

----------


## Romina

Odlučili smo se za djetetovo neobično ime zato što mm i ja imamo neobična imena..tata mi je Roman pa sam trebala bit Romana ili Ramona ali moja mam je bila luda za Rominom(pjevačica) i eto.MM je dobio ime po nekom danskom kraljeviću(lik iz bajke  :Grin:  ) koji se zvao Olsen ali su svekiji to čitali Elsen.MAureno se trebao zvati Moreno,Mauro,Rene....i od te kombinacije imena smo došlo na ime Maureno....(između ostalog neka od tih omena imaju značenje crn,tamnoput) a on se rodio i sad je još uvijek plavokos sa plavim okama,i svijetle puti......eto

----------


## apricot

> Naša princeza je Nina


nije Sunčica?!

----------


## Imga

MM i ja smo se odavno dogovorili (još dok smo hodali prije nekih 7-8 god) da ce nam dijete bit Nika ili Tin.
Nika kao božica pobjede, a Tin zbog Ujevića koji nam je ***  :Heart:  ***

AAALI, dok sam išla u bolnicu rodit na radiu je svirala ona 'Djevojke u ljetnim haljinama volim...' to me toliko nekako razveselilo i podiglo mi raspoloženje da uopće više nisam bila nervozna/zabrinuta/u panici...
I cijeli porod (3,5 sata) u glavi mi se vrtilo : '...moj je grad večeras dobio luku...' Čak sam i pjevušila između trudova (ludaa!) tak da sam MM prije onog glavnog tiskanja pitala šta on misli o imenu LUKA. Valjda je bio totalno zblenut i nije se snašo što sad hoću pa se jadan složio  :Laughing:  
i eto Luka! 
Poslije sam skužila da su još dvojica Luka u kvartu njegove dobi, ali meni ne smeta. A ni njemu - skroz su dobri frendovi. Citat: 'Znaš mama, mi smo ti svi Juka!' Šta će dalje bit, vidjet ćemo...

Ja imam dugačko i (u doba mog djetinjstva) vrlo neobično ime - Ingeborg - pa su me svakako zvali: Inge, Inga, Binga, Ingač, Ingica(mama i tata). Nije mi baš smetalo, sviđalo mi se biti drugačija od drugih...

----------


## tatek

> OT: tatek, znaš li da imaš ime- i prezimenjaka u Puli?


Nevjerojatno!
Imam i jednog ime-i-prezimenjaka i u Zagrebu, i oba se bavimo pomalo fotografijom i, na kraju, oba smo uzeli kredit kod iste banke (tako sam saznao za njega).   :Grin:  

Ovo mi je zaista iz rubrike "vjerovali ili ne".   :Wink:

----------


## anima

> anima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naša princeza je Nina
> 
> 
> nije Sunčica?!


Nakon njezinog rođenja razmišljali smo da se zove Sunčica jer nam je bila kao sunčica, ipak je Nina prevladalo...Ali mi ju danas iz milja ponekad zovemo Sunčica   :Heart:   A na forumu sam kao anonimna pa zato   :Razz:

----------


## tamy

ja Tamara, najbolja prijateljica takodje Tamara.... (vazda problem bio koju tracaju   :Laughing:  )

djeca Ran i Ben (ja htjela da se zovu Mak i Otto al' eto nije bilo prihcvaceno)

----------


## tamy

ja Tamara, najbolja prijateljica takodje Tamara.... (vazda problem bio koju tracaju   :Laughing:  )

djeca Ran i Ben (ja htjela da se zovu Mak i Otto al' eto nije bilo prihcvaceno)

----------


## Zdenka2

Moje ime znate, dobila sam ga po baki, to sam ja, sviđa mi se. 

Mom M. je ime dala biološka majka, ali kao da ga je birala za mene. To mi je najljepše muško ime, naše je, kršćansko, završava na n i na najljepši je način povezano s onim čime se ja bavim. Lijepo ime koje odlično stoji mom lijepom sinu. 

Pridružujem se pristalicama naših imena - ako se svijet globalizira pridonesimo i mi njegovom bogatstvu.

----------


## vertex

A ja vam baš neću reć!  :Razz:

----------


## tanja_b

vertex, tvojeg imena se i sjećam, iz starog nicka   :Razz:

----------


## vertex

Eto, žena napravi jednu grešku, i odmah joj to zapamte!

----------


## Suzizana

moj se Filip zove po jednom malom bebaču kojeg sam čuvala sa 18 godina, i tolko mi se podvukao pod kožu da sam rekla da će mi se dečko zvati po njemu. Ivi je Filip dao ime kad sam bila trudna 4 mjeseca, do tada nismo još o imenu niti razmišljali, a pogotovo ne o Iva. Svaki dan nam se sve više i više sviđalo i u kombinaciji s njegovim imenom i u kombinaciji s prezimenom. MM se zove Darko, a ja se zovem Suzana. pošto je moj tata sudanac htio je da se zovem nekako gdje će svima biti lako izgovoriti i odmah je odabrao žensko i samo žensko ime, iako nisu znali da sam curica.

----------


## Riana

LR, znam za to ime.

ja sam Gabrijela i sve do srednje škole sam bila Gabi, tak dok su me ovi počeli zvati punim imenom, bilo mi je i čudno i nekak  :? 
MM je Ivica


kolegica se zvala Đurđica i to joj je smetalo pa si je promijenila ime u Rujana   :Heart:  

Riana mi je lijepo ime, ali mi nekak nije išlo za moju curu...

----------


## jadranka605

Ja sam ova Jadranka iz nicka MM je Marko.
Djeca su nam u potpisu.
Duju sam jaaako teško prihvatila. Čak i nekoliko mjeseci nakon rođenja.
Luka je odma bio dogovoren i prihvaćen.
A zašto ta imena?
Ja sam dobila ime koje mi je nadjenuo stric koji nije mogao imati djece. Svima se svidilo, pa sam tako postala jedina Jadranka koju znam dok se nisam udala i dobila ime (i prezime) moje svekrve   :Mad:  (kad se javljamo na telefon i netko traži za nas pitamo "jel trebate stariju il mlađu" bude zbrke ponekad al riješimo stvar)
Duje je dobio ime po djedu.
Doduše kad sam čula da će se mali tako zvati (MM mi je rekao "moš' se nasadit na trepavice i prošetat gradom moj sin će se zvati po mom ćaći jer san ja tako zacrta kad san ima 15 godina") prvo šta sam rekla: nema šanse da se moje dite zove DUŠAN  :shock: ...našli smo kompromis u Duji i sad mi je jedno od lipših imena.
Luka mi je krasno ime...
A ako bude cure...Bit će ili Lucija (prekrasno ime-povezano sa prekrasnom osobom) ili Maja (izvedenica prvih slova MM-ovog i mog imena)

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Svima se svidilo, pa sam tako postala jedina Jadranka koju znam dok se nisam udala i dobila ime (i prezime) moje svekrve   (kad se javljamo na telefon i netko traži za nas pitamo "jel trebate stariju il mlađu" bude zbrke ponekad al riješimo stvar)


Ja bih ostavila svoje prezime.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## loonalee

mm je Kristijan, ja Sanja a Vita je trebala biti Lu, Luna, Erin ili Vita i na kraju smo se odlučili za Vita (ne od Vito, već od vita(život)). MM je od milja zna zvati Cedevita ili Vitaminka (njemu najdraži ajvar  :Rolling Eyes:  ) a ponekad i Vinko :?

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam jelena i kad sam bila mala bilo mi je to grdo i bezvezno ime jer su se tak zvale samo neke stare babe, a u to vrijeme su bile popularne sandre, andreje i sl. i onda mi je bilo žao kaj nemam neko "moderno" ime. 
Sad mi je moje ime baš super i nikad ga ne bih mijenjala.

Sad kad biramo ime za bebu, za dečka mi je bitno da ime ima neko značenje i da je starinsko jer mi tak zvuči jače i muževnije. Nije baš neki pametan razlog, ali ne mogu si pomoći, jednostavno mi neka moderna imena zvuče malo previše pederski. Npr. sviđaju mi se stara narodna imena kao Gabrijel, Andrija, Mihael, Jura, Toma...Nikad ne bih mogla nazvati dečka Lino, Nino i sl. jer mi to nikak ne paše. Sorry ako se neko tak zove nije mi bila namjera nikog uvrijediti. 

Za curu mi je bitno da ime zvuči nježno i ženstveno, pa mi ne dolaze u obzir imena poput Barbara, Katarina i sl. jer mi zvuče pregrubo. Za sad mi prevladava Paula ali imam se još vremena predomisliti do jeseni.

----------


## Olivija

Mi smo Olivija i Miljenko i puno prije trudnoće smo zabrijali na Gabrijela.  I ja i mali imamo "j" u imenu i oko toga smo dosta razmišljali. Odluka je ipak pala na pohrvaćenu verziju...
A razmišljanja o ženskom imenu nam pak stalno uključuju slovo R!

----------


## summer

Ja i MM smo isto htjeli za bebu hrvatsko ime. Tri najbolja prijatelja su me odgovarali, govorili kako je bitno da je ime internacionalno - jedan je predlagao Toni, ali obavezno sa y na kraju jer je to u UK (gdje on zivi) inace zensko ime (!?!). Bio bi mi sin ko neki mafijas.   :Grin:  
I mi se odlucili za Kreso. Ne svidjaju mi se imena na -mir, ionako bi ga svi ovako zvali. Ja sam bas u to ime   :Zaljubljen:  

A i sama sam zivjela vani i radim sa strancima i lome jezik oko mog imena - pa mi nista nije bilo: za Francuze sam bila Gzeniža i Gzena, a za Engleze i Amere Kendžia, Zinia i svasta nesto... Meni to bas zabavno  :Smile: 

Btw, Luna - tek nedavno sam upoznala svoju prvu Martinu u zivotu. I nije iz Dalmacije.   :Wink:

----------


## Slavica

Ja sam Slavica, MM nemam   :Laughing:  bio nekada, nije vrijedan spomena, ups zasto uopce pisem o njemu. Cure Iva i Sara, eto dopale su nam se imena iz prve, jednostavna, lako pamtljiva   :Love:

----------


## tryxy

Kod nas je MM birao ime, da je bila curica bila bi Zara (bili smo 100% sigurni da je curica), ali stigao je Marko. MM je birao ime, to je bio kompromis jer sam ja zadržala svoje prezime i dodala njegovo. Inače je je htio još i Max. Mislim da je ovako super ispalo. Tata Milan, mama Sanja i mali Marko.

Meni je ime birao tata i zadovoljna sam. MM je lošije prošao on je trebao biti Željko, no kako to već ide stari mu se napio i prijavio Milan.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam Nina,a MM je Ivan.
Djecu vidite u potpisu,prezime sam uzela muževo,šibensko,što mi je odlično jer je totalno originalno u gradu gdje živim.

Samo mi se svi smiju jer imam inicijale NN  :Grin:

----------


## deedee

MM i ja smo par godina zivjeli u USA. Njega su zvali Đurajka, Đurika, a kad bi se polako potrudio objasniti da se zove Jurica, ostao bi, uz najbolju volju sugovornika, Jurika. 
Ja sam bila Dajđana, Dižana i sl. i to samo zato sto su moji starci stavili j u Diana, dakle Dijana.
Nakon par godina prekrstavanja i od najboljih prijatelja, prioritet nam je bio da nam dijete ima 
1.takvo ime da se na bilo kojem jeziku moze izgovoriti normalno i
2.bez ikakvih stranih znakova 
3.i ne precesto.
Fiona je jedino ime s kojim smo se i mm i ja slozili. Ja sam ga predlozila, no danas mm tvrdi da se on toga sjetio prvi. U to vrijeme je crtic Shrek vec bio davno prosao, a drugi jos nije ni dosao, pa smo ime dozivljavali kao standardno britansko ime (znaci plavokosa na keltskom, i pogodili smo).
Familija je tada gundjala (deda je poznavao neku nesimpaticnu irkinju Fionu), no svi predskolarci misle da je ime cool.
Prosle jeseni, drugi dan vrtica, jedan mali mi je prisao i pitao: A kad ce doci Shrek?
Kako ce joj kasnije biti s tim imenom, tko zna...

----------


## traktorka

Oduvijek sam htjela kratko ime za svoje dijete ( valjda zato jer je moje dugačko-Tamara),a i htjela sam da je lako za izgovoriti )
E onda sam se udala za bosanca (Samir) i odmah dala do znanja da ja biram ime ( da me ne zapadne neki Mujo   :Laughing:  ,bez uvrede,naravno)
E onda sam ja rekla da će se sin zvati Max , na što su SVI u našoj blizini počeli padati u nesvijest i rekli da sam poludila,a meni je to najljepše ime na svijetu
A onda smo postigli kompromis sa Rokom,iako su naši starci do samog rođenja jaako negodovali,ali kao što se vidi iz potpisa , ovaj put nisam odustala,i nije mi žao,kao da je oduvijek trebao biti Roko i tako je i bilo....

----------


## mamanatali

Ja volim imena s 3 slova (kao što se vidi u potpisu)! Za Miju su alternative bile: Luna, Nika, Ema, a za Tina: Neo.




> Moji su Erik i Ira, ja se zovem Iris, a MM Robert. Svi smo nekak sa R. 
> Sad nikako da smislim ime za dečka. Trebalo bi biti kratko i imati R.


MiRan? MiRon? Rio?

----------


## babyblue

Ovdje pise kako je nas malac dobio ime   :Smile:   Za musko ime fakat nismo imali nikakve inspiracije.

----------


## bebelina

Ja sam Fanita. Neobicno , zar ne? Prezimena , djevojacko i sadasnje nitko  nije uspio tocno napisat jer su preslicna onim poznatijim. Mm je Vicko, meni bas lijepo ime. Moje bebeline se zovu Frane i Kate.  Za Katu su jedno vrijeme u opciji bili Lucija i Perina !  Perina nije mm dozvolio , a sad cekamo necakinju Luciju ( nadam se da je cura) . :D

----------


## mama courage

> A ja vam baš neću reć!


potpisujem.

osim sto cu reci da mi zxuja ima dva imena. prvo prema najpoznatijoj bos. _izbjeglici_, drugo je bilo predvidjeno za djecaka, nakon amnio-testa odlucili se oba imena joj dati. razmisljala sam i o trecem (sofija il ana), nije beg cicija. mm rekao dosta su dva.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ja sam bila jedina Maša u svojoj generaciji i to mi je išlo jako na ......živčeke  :Grin:  

ono samo veliš Maša i svi znaju tko je ,prezime mi ne treba

katastrofa  :Rolling Eyes:  i sada me svi zovu po imenu   :Evil or Very Mad:  

i zato je moj sin Marko ,a kad naraste nek si mijenja ime u Getriba ako mu se sviđa

----------


## renci

mi smo Ivo i Renata, jednostavno i nekako obično.
Ema je naš zajednički izbor, ali i skraćeno od Emilija- moje dvije prabake, Ćehinje, uz koje sam odrasla.
Iva je po tati, a i da bude kratko kao seka.
Andrija nije po nikome, ali bit će on ljudina i pol pa će se već netko zvati po njemu  :D 
Sve u svemu, jako volim imena svoje djece i baš su mi skladna-onako-oduvijek i zauvijek! Ema, Iva i Andrija!

----------


## Rency

meni se nasa imena svidaju,cesta su ali ne precesta(Renata i Slaven) ,htjeli smo kratko ime za dijete s obzirom da je prezime dugo ,tako je nasa mala  bebica dobila ime Mia, izbor je bio moj a MM se slozio s tim imenom,
da je bio decko onda bi bilo malo teze, ja sam htjela Jan a MM-u se bas i nije svidjelo to ime ,a nije imao neku ideju( u biti je ali je to duga prica),al eto dobili curku pa je bilo sve puno jednostavnije

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ja sam bila jedina Maša u svojoj generaciji i to mi je išlo jako na ......živčeke  
> 
> ono samo veliš Maša i svi znaju tko je ,prezime mi ne treba
> 
> katastrofa  i sada me svi zovu po imenu   
> 
> i zato je moj sin Marko ,a kad naraste nek si mijenja ime u Getriba ako mu se sviđa


Ti imaš obrnutu frustraciju od moje.  :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## Engls

Erika je dobila ime po ženi koja je brata i mene udomila tijekom rata.
Da smo dobili sina,zvao bi se Fabijan ili Grgur. Prezime nam je neuobičajno,pa se ime slaže sa prezimenom. Glupo mi je strano ime i domaće prezime npr.Chyara Mišiković.

----------


## clio180

Ja sam Sonja, a MD Kristian. Nase zlato se zove Jan, a u djiru su bila jos dva imena: Gabriel i Ian. Gabriel je bio na prvom mjestu, ali kada sam mojoj sveki i njenoj mami rekla, onda su obe slozile facu i pitale "pa kako cemo mu tepati? pa to je predugacko ime!" i slicne gluposti. Bas sam bedasta sto sam ih poslusala, tako da sam odlucila ako drugo bude musko, biti ce definitivno Gabriel. Kada su prvi puta vidjele Jana, krennule su tepati mu; "Janko mali" a ja sam skocila: "pa ne zove se Janko, vec Jan, molim lijepo." Od onda mu tepajusa sunasce, zlato i slicne stvari!   :Laughing:  
Da smo imali curicu, svakako bi bila Fiona. MD se to ime jako svidjelo, pa dalje nismo niti razmisljali.

----------


## emira

Mi imamo NURU ( od milja ju zovemo ceca   :Laughing:  , da pojasnim Nur=svjetlost, ar. , pa bi to u našem materinjem bilo kao Svjetlana).

A zašto Nura? Pa imali smo svakakvih opcija, uglavnom za curku nam se sviđalo Tanija, Sarah. Za dečke nismo previše mozgali, kao da smo imali feeling da će biti žensko. Kako do samog poroda nisam znala da li nosim curu ili dečka, nismo se opterećivali ni imenom. Svoje drago djetešce sam prvi put vidjela tek treći dan po porodu  :Sad:   i to kada sam se onako u obliku polumjeseca (nakon carskog) odšetala sa babinjača do pedijatrije gdje je malena ležala jer je bila nedonošče. Pozvonila sam i onako plačući zamolila da mi pokažu moju bebu. Iako nije bilo vrijeme pokazivanja beba, a ja sam mislila da ću umrijeti ako ju odmah ne vidim, sestre koje inače strepe od doktorice K., ipak su se smilovale... Taj trenutak nikada neću zaboraviti!!! Povele su me do sobe i tada je jedna donijela malu bijelu štrucu.Vidjela sam samo prelijepu glavicu sa puno crne kosice, malenu kao jabuka i lijepu kao iz bajke o Snjeguljici.  I imala je svoju svjetlost!!! Tu svjetlost po kojoj je dobila i ime. Došla sam u sobu, legla na krevet, zaplakala i samo mi je u glavu došlo: Bit će NURA!!!    :Heart:  

To je moja patetična priča, moje dijete ima ime kakvo ima i ja sam happy jer je mogla biti i Snjeguljica!  :Laughing:  

A ako Nura bude imala brata, zvati će se MAK!

----------


## Zorana

Mi smo se otprilike vodili tatekovim idejama  :Grin:   Pa nismo htjeli ni strana ni biblijska imena. Zorka je dobila ime po baki, Jasena se svidjelo muzu, kao asociralo ga je na jedan jasen koji je rastao blizu njegove kuce...jos smo u fazi smisljanja imena za trece dijete. 
Ja sam Ilka, dobila ime po baki. Muz je Samobor, simbolika njegova imena dolazi otuda sto su ga roditelji dobili u poodmakloj dobi...pa kao vjerovatno ce ostati mlad bez njih, morat ce se sam boriti kroz zivot itd. (tako je, nazalost i bilo  :Sad:  )

----------


## Amelie32

Kad sam se udala uzela sam muževo prezime koje je tipično zagorsko (ono il po bilju, il po životinji, eventualno po nekom zanimanju), a uz njega niti jedno ime ne zvuči dobro. I tako je bio problem kad sam rodila sina. meni niti jedno muško ime nije bilo dovoljno lijepo, a u kombinaciji s problematičnim prezimenom još i više. Sviđalo mi se Luka, ali je tad svaki drugio bebač bio Luka. A mene to užasava, htjela sam ime koje nije tako često. I onda sam mužu predložila da malome damo ime Lucian i to bez j jer mi se činilo suvišnim. Ovaj je naravno bio u šoku i niti čut jer se u Zagorju nitko tak ne zove ( pa u tome je i bila poenta.)  :Laughing:  Onda sam pribjegla lukavstvu, obradila sam svoju sveki kojoj s eime jako svidjelo, a ona je onda obradila svoga sineka i tako sad ja imam svoga Luciana.  :Grin:  
Sad kad sam trebala roditi curicu, Lucian je izabrao ime Lorena po svojoj teti iz vrtića. I tako sam ja mislila kako ću dok rodim to promijeniti jer sam ja htjela Amelie ili Erin, ali su se svi urotili protiv mene i nisu dali da bude drugačije nego Lorena. Dobro lijepo mi je ime, ali ono to mi je lik iz sapunice.  :Wink:   Moja curica je stalno nasmijana i baš je dobrica prava Amelie, šmrc.
Ja sam Mirela i to mi je najljepše ime na svijetu, jako sam sretna kaj ga nosim. A ja sam ga dobila nakon što se moji roditelji nisu mogli dogovoriti oko toga. tata je predlagao Ana Marija, mama Morana, a sestra Jorgana. :shock: Moji starci su tada obožavali francusku pjevačicu Mireille Matheu i onda im je to tak palo na pamet. Sve opcije imena su napisali na papiriće ubacili u zdjelu i dali mojoj sesetri da izvlači. Izvukla je ono najbolje za mene, a ja nikad nisam saznala kaj bi bilo da je izvukla Jorganu.  :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

zanimljiva tema...
ELA - dobila je ime na nasem piru, svirala je ona pjesma od dvornika di se spominje ela... onda je moj muz reka ako bude curica (nismo znali spol tada) nek se zove ela a ja sam se slozila....
JOSIP - po didu

nema slicnosti sa nasim imenima JURE I MAJA

----------


## petra

ja sam kad sam bila mala mrzila svoje ime - zovem se Deša. Ali sad sam nekako zaživjela s njim a i Dubrovniku ih se počelo javljati sve više.
Moj muž je Petar, a Petra je dobila ime po njemu.
Za drugo dijete, sviđa mi se Luka i Toma - i to kao žensko i kao muško ime.

----------


## bubimira

vita=život
i to nam je na kraju bilo presudno da se odlučimo za ovo ime

ima puno puno lijepih imena sa još ljepšim značenjima, a meni je ipak od izbora domaće-strano nekako najvažnije da ime paše uz prezime. 
može ime biti najljepše na svijetu al ak je u kombinaciji tipa neko strano ime sa našim -ić prezimenom onda mi je to  :shock:

----------


## bubimira

i zaboravih napisati da mm i ja imamo klasična hrvatska imena sa klasičnim hrvatskim prezimenom (bez -ić   :Razz:  )


dal sam zadovoljna? nisam se nikad s tim opterećivala. nosim to ime takvo kakvo je.

----------


## ivona

Starci su nama troje dali za 70te čudna imena Nives , Ivona i Dorian.
Baka (od starog) koja na selu živi godinama nije mogla zapamtiti kako se zovemo... a i danas joj nije jasno otkud ih je mama vadila.
Kad sam prvi put ostala trudna valjda svih 9 mjeseci sam razmišljala o  imenu i neznam ni sama kako smo se uspjeli dogovoriti oko imena Duje... jer sam ja htjela da se zove Natko ili ako bude curica Bruna...

A Lari je Duje dao ime... Od dana kad je Gin rekao da je curica on ju je zvao beba Lara.

----------


## Mukica

ja sam silno zeljela curicu i oboje smo se slozili da ce se zvati Ayla, po djevojcici tj. zeni iz knjige "Pleme spiljskog medvjeda"... htjela sma da moja curica bude takva - hrabra, ponosna, snalazljiva i neustrasiva... Ayla  :Heart:  

medjutim - rodila sam sina 8), a za musko ime sam samo ja imala ideju i htjela sam da se zove Benamin (bas tak - bez j - Benamin) jer sam u ta doba citala jako puno knjiga o zidovima i to mi je ime bilo predivno jer znaci "sin svog oca", ali MBM se s tim nije slozio jer "ne bu niko njegovog sina zval fikus"  :Rolling Eyes:  i kak to bez j, gluposti... 
a ako nije moglo Benamin htjela sam da bude drugacije od ostalih... Svi su u to doba bili Luka, Filip, Jan, Mateo, Matej... Oskar je trebao biti klinac od mojih frendova, ali to ime se nikako nije svidjelo njezinom muzu... al mojem i meni je...  :D  :D ... i sad, nakon 7,5 godina znam da Oskaru ni jedno ime ne bi bolje odgovaralo od ovoga koje ima

a Melita... takodjer ukradeno... tako se trebala zvati kcer od frendova... al oni nikako da sloze trece dijete pa rekose, a nis, nazvacemo vikendicu Vila Melita... mi ma daaj nemojte se zezat.. bas je dobro ime za curicu, onak frckavo... bas mi je bilo genijalno u taj cas.... i padne dogovor, ak ona ne ostane trudna dok ja rodim - nazvacemo mi nase dijete, ak bu curica - Melita

i bi tako
frendica zatrudnila nedugo nakon sto sam ja rodila... i sad se njezina mala zove Frida.. i moram reci da joj to ime pase 100% bolje nego da se zove Melita

a kad sam rodila Melitu, kad sam je vidjela... pa dobrih nekoliko mjeseci se nisam mogla naviknuti da joj je to ime.. kad god bi je pogledala pomislila sam Ana... moja mala Ancica... stalno sam je tako zvala i jos dan danas je cesto znam zvat Ancica... prijavili smo je na opcinu zadnji dan jer sam ja do zadnjeg casa htjela da promjenimo Melita u Ana, al MBM nije htio ni cut tipa pa VEC SVI znaju da je Melita... pa kaj bumo sad ljudima rekli.. pa ti nisi normalna... aj bumo joj dali krsno ime Ana... i oke... reko ja... tuzna, al sam popustila

a kud je nestala moja Ayla... ne znam... nevjerovatno, ali nikada, ni u jednom trenu nisam pomislila da bi mi se drugo dijete moglo zvati Ayla ak bu curica...


i sretna sam sad sto Oskar nije Benamin, bas zbog znacenja tog imena

----------


## Mukica

ja sam silno zeljela curicu i oboje smo se slozili da ce se zvati Ayla, po djevojcici tj. zeni iz knjige "Pleme spiljskog medvjeda"... htjela sma da moja curica bude takva - hrabra, ponosna, snalazljiva i neustrasiva... Ayla  :Heart:  

medjutim - rodila sam sina 8), a za musko ime sam samo ja imala ideju i htjela sam da se zove Benamin (bas tak - bez j - Benamin) jer sam u ta doba citala jako puno knjiga o zidovima i to mi je ime bilo predivno jer znaci "sin svog oca", ali MBM se s tim nije slozio jer "ne bu niko njegovog sina zval fikus"  :Rolling Eyes:  i kak to bez j, gluposti... 
a ako nije moglo Benamin htjela sam da bude drugacije od ostalih... Svi su u to doba bili Luka, Filip, Jan, Mateo, Matej... Oskar je trebao biti klinac od mojih frendova, ali to ime se nikako nije svidjelo njezinom muzu... al mojem i meni je...  :D  :D ... i sad, nakon 7,5 godina znam da Oskaru ni jedno ime ne bi bolje odgovaralo od ovoga koje ima

a Melita... takodjer ukradeno... tako se trebala zvati kcer od frendova... al oni nikako da sloze trece dijete pa rekose, a nis, nazvacemo vikendicu Vila Melita... mi ma daaj nemojte se zezat.. bas je dobro ime za curicu, onak frckavo... bas mi je bilo genijalno u taj cas.... i padne dogovor, ak ona ne ostane trudna dok ja rodim - nazvacemo mi nase dijete, ak bu curica - Melita

i bi tako
frendica zatrudnila nedugo nakon sto sam ja rodila... i sad se njezina mala zove Frida.. i moram reci da joj to ime pase 100% bolje nego da se zove Melita

a kad sam rodila Melitu, kad sam je vidjela... pa dobrih nekoliko mjeseci se nisam mogla naviknuti da joj je to ime.. kad god bi je pogledala pomislila sam Ana... moja mala Ancica... stalno sam je tako zvala i jos dan danas je cesto znam zvat Ancica... prijavili smo je na opcinu zadnji dan jer sam ja do zadnjeg casa htjela da promjenimo Melita u Ana, al MBM nije htio ni cut tipa pa VEC SVI znaju da je Melita... pa kaj bumo sad ljudima rekli.. pa ti nisi normalna... aj bumo joj dali krsno ime Ana... i oke... reko ja... tuzna, al sam popustila

a kud je nestala moja Ayla... ne znam... nevjerovatno, ali nikada, ni u jednom trenu nisam pomislila da bi mi se drugo dijete moglo zvati Ayla ak bu curica...


i sretna sam sad sto Oskar nije Benamin, bas zbog znacenja tog imena

a ja sam Renata i svidja mi se moje ime

----------


## maria71

> Ti imaš obrnutu frustraciju od moje.


da  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

> ja sam kad sam bila mala mrzila svoje ime - zovem se Deša. Ali sad sam nekako zaživjela s njim a i Dubrovniku ih se počelo javljati sve više


Neki dan mi je jedan jako simpatičan gospar ispričao kako se njegova mama zvala Deša i da bi volio da mu se unučica tako zove. Curicu su ipak drukčije nazvali, ali mene se baš jako dojmilo to ime. Prvi put sam ga čula, ali totalno mi je originalno, arhaično i lijepo.  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Mukica, Zorana, Amelie, emira... kako prekrasne priče   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Leon je IVF bebica, jako dugo smo ga čekali i njegovo ime se nekako samo nametnulo. Lav, naš mali-veliki borac, rođen u horoskopskom znaku lava. Jednostavno morao je biti Leon i ništa više. I savršeno mu paše to ime.
Kada se sada sjetim drugih opcija (Roman, Gregor, Patrik, Janko) ovo je bio najbolji izbor za naše dijete.
Da je bila curica bila bi Lara  :Grin: , iako sam ja jedno vrijeme navijala i za Jaka.
Neobično ime koje nosi jedna prekrasna curica, a mislim da bi i mojoj savršeno odgavaralo. 

A za razliku od Marie, meni je moje ime uvijek bilo super i nije mi nikada smetalo što sam jedina u školi. 
Trebala sam se zvati Monika (što mi se nikako ne sviđa, a Monika je 70-tih bilo puno i previše), a onda je par tjedana prije poroda mama dobila na poklon cvijet mog imena. Mama i tata se oduševili i ja ispala eto, biljka.  :Grin:

----------


## aleta

hm, kako zanimljivo, Emira - i ja imam svoju Snjeguljicu. U stvari, dok još nismo znali hoće li biti curica ili dečko, govorili smo: Snjeguljić - jer uz nas dvoje ovakvih i naša beba je mogla biti samo crnokosa, crnooka i bjeloputa. Još smo u to doba dobili od prijatelja sliku-grafit na kojoj je jedan snjegović koji se spušta prema nama - kako je samo pogodio našu viziju bebe koja nam dolazi.
Kako se približavao porod, tako je bilo sve jasnije da bebu nećemo baš upisati kao Snjeguljicu, pa je trebalo smisliti ime. Meni su se sviđala imena Judita i Sofija, mm se nije mogao odlučiti. Onda smo se složili da bi naše dijete, budući da je dijete dvoje knjiških moljaca, trebalo nositi ime nekog junaka iz knjiga. MM se tad duboko zamislio i rekao: A što mogu kad je moj omiljeni junak Ježurka Ježić!   :Laughing:  
Jednog dana sam reka mm-u: A da bude Eva Marija? On je skoro pao u nesvijest i rekao: Vjeruješ li mi da sam ja to tebi htio reći?
I bi Eva Marija.
Vida smo dobili kad smo se preselili u Krk, a na Krku postoji mjesto Sveti Vid. I nosi staroslavensku simboliku Svevida, Svarožića, Božanskog. Meni su sva staroslavenska imena posebna i lijepa i mislim da bi ljudi, da bolje poznaju našu tradiciju, možda češće davali imena djeci: Perun, Neva, Potjeh, Svebor, Stribor, Jaglenac... ne zvone li nekako posebno?  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

> Perun, Neva, Potjeh, Svebor, Stribor, Jaglenac... ne zvone li nekako posebno?


Sad su i meni baš nekako posebno zazvonila... Sva sreća da ih planiram još dvoje!

----------


## marta

Hmmmm, ja bih pred koju godinu spremno potpisala tateka, da u medjuvremeno nisam saznala da mi se djeca zovu po apostolima, a takomimlijekauprahu i po svecima. 

Naime, kad sam bila prvi put trudna jedno duze vrijeme sam nagovarala mm-a da se dogovorimo oko imena. I ti su razgovori uglavnom tekli slicno ko i oni od clumsy_mom... 
---
Ja bi da se zove Rok. 
Susjedov mali se tako zove, ne moze.
Pa sta onda? 
Ne svidja mi se.

Jel moze Marin? 
To mi je ujac....

A Dino?
I to mi je ujac...
Hebo vas tolko vas ima da ste sva dobra imena potrosili....

A Sven?
Jel Vatt? (... mm je pusco tekno u KSET-u prije 10 godina...)
---

Njegov caca je naravno ocekivao da ce se mali zvat ko on. Reko, u tom slucaju, ja cu ga zvat Tuna. To je muzu bilo dovoljno da izbaci ime totalno iz razmatranja ikad i zauvijek. Naime to mi je bivsi, dugogodisnji...  :Grin:   I tako je sveki osto uskracen, buahahahaha...

Uglavnom kad mi je dosadilo, jedno jutro sam sjela u krevetu i rekla, znam! Mali ce se zvati Nebojša.

Nakon  :shock: smo se dogovorili da bude Andrija i to je fakat bilo jedino ime koje je u tom trenutnku bilo prihvatljivo i meni i njemu.

Kad sam bila trudno drugi puta, imala sam spremno zensko ime. Maša. 
I za svaki slucaj imali smo i Bartola. Ali kad sam rodila decka, Andrija je inzistirao da se brat zove Lovro.  :? Nismo se otimali.

Kad sam bila treci put trudna, opet sam imala spremno zensko ime. Lara. 
A onda se opet rodio decko. Pa smo u rodilistu prosli cijelu abecedu. Krenuli smo od A i kad smo dosli do V, kaze mm, ma nek bude Vid, kad smo u takoitako u Rijeci.

Uglavnom, imena smo davali potrenutnoj inspiraciji i stanju duha i tijela. Tek kasnije bi saznali simboliku koju ime nosi.

----------


## MARCY

Za Saru sam i prije nego se rodila znala da će se tako zvati. I svi oko mene. Jednostavno, to je bilo to.

Silno sam htjela curicu i za dečka uopće nisam imala ime.

Za Martu dugo nismo imali nikakvu ideju.
Imala sam verziju za dečka, za curu se nismo mogli dogovoriti.
Ono što se sviđalo meni (npr Mirta) MM baš nije prihvatio .
Onda smo uzeli svako svoj papirić i udri pisati imena koja nam se sviđaju.

I tako, jedino Marta se našla na oba papirića.

I sada mi se čini da joj to ime baš odgovara :D .

Ja sam Marijana, tata i mama su slavonci,  i nikada mi  neće  biti jasno odakle im ideja da mi daju takvo ime (mislim, meni se ime sviđa i nije baš bilo puno Marijana kada sam se ja rodila prije  ohohoooooooo  :Grin:   godina)


Čudim se da nisam Kata, Mariiiija (s naglaskom na i), Anka, ili Reza.

U slavoniji se ime Tereza skraćuje, pa budeš Reza ili Tera (ovo Tera mi se u stvari i sviđa i kada bih morala birati neko od tih imena, ovo bih najprije izabrala).

Kada sam bila u Engleskoj, neki tip me cijelo vrijeme zvao *Marijuana* :Laughing:  , pa sam mu objašnjavala da se zovem k'o ona Merien iz Robin Huda!

A moja susjeda je svojoj djeci dala imena : Jurek i Katica   :Smile:  ( u stvari službeno Juraj i Katarina, ali ih nitko tako ne zove)

----------


## Eci

> Ono što se sviđalo meni (npr Mirta) MM baš nije prihvatio .
> Onda smo uzeli svako svoj papirić i udri pisati imena koja nam se sviđaju.
> 
> I tako, jedino Marta se našla na oba papirića.
> 
> I sada mi se čini da joj to ime baš odgovara :D .


Ovo je baš dobra ideja. Večeras ću je isprobati, pa vam javim rezultat.

----------


## toffifeee

Ja i MM volimo neobična i neprečesta imena. 
Tako smo za sina smislili Bjorn ili Emory. Ali smo ipak ga nazvali Adrian.

Sada nosim kćer i najvjerojatnije će biti Stella(lat.zvijezda) to si želim od srednje škole kada sam učila latinski.

----------


## retha

> Kada sam bila u Engleskoj, neki tip me cijelo vrijeme zvao *Marijuana*


Tak je MM htio nazvat curicu..nikad nisam skontala jel se on to sali il ozbiljno.
Po meni je curica trebala bit Esa, Leonarda, Lila.. 
Bila je bezimena tjedan dana i na kraju dobila dva potpuno razlicita imena.. nama prekrasnih.

----------


## Emy77

Mi se nikako nismo mogli sloziti oko imena...znali smo da ce biti musko...opcije su nam bile Kyran i Raoul ali nekako nisam bila bas 100% sigurna. Nakon 8 mj. trudnoce bili smo u bolnici i sjedili u cekaonici dok je doktor prozvao jednog djecaka: Darnell...mi smo se pogledali i bili odusevljeni imenom.
Ja sam Emina a MM Arjan (Nizozemac).

----------


## Mama Natasa

Svoje ime volim, za svoj curetak sam htjela imena Marta, Leona, Katja (kad sam ju dobila na ruke u rodilištu, zamotanu u pelenu, baš je izgledala kao mala ruskinja - Katja  :Heart:  i par mjeseci mi je baš bila Katja, nisam ju nikako mogla zazvati pravim imenom koje je odabrao MM - ne znam to objasniti i neću prežaliti što nisam bila ustrajnija kod izbora imena). 
Kad smo birali imena upleli smo se u numerologiju i ime koje nam se sviđalo nije baš bilo "sretno" i tako je MM birao - ovaj put. Slijedeće ja biram  :Wink:  

Sada, kada pogledam svoju Lenu - ime joj baš odgovara i ne mogu zamisliti da se drugačije zove. 

Sviđa mi se i ime Nora ali već vidim kako bi nas gledali da imamo djecu - Lena i Nora  :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

Mi smo godinama birali ime, počeli smo davno prije nego je beba i bila u planu. I sva sreća da smo krenuli na vrijeme jer smo se složili tek nešto prije trudnoće. A komplicirali smo strašno... jer nije smio biti netko koga poznamo, moralo je biti kratko zbog prezimena, nije smjelo imati slovo R (ja sam Lara i kad sam bila mala mrzila sam to ime jer nisam znala reći R i svima sam govorila da sam Iva), ni S ili Z (jer ih MM nepravilno izgovara), nije se smjelo baš prelagano rimovati... ma čudim se da nam dijete ima ime  :Smile:  Na kraju smo se složili - dečko je Tin što je mali kompromis MMa, a curica Tea gdje sam popustila ja. Sreća pa je prvo dečko i moja pobjeda. Inače, meni je prvi izbor za dečka bio Vid, ali je MM rekao da će ga onda svi zvati sluh   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Veronik

> Sviđa mi se i ime Nora ali već vidim kako bi nas gledali da imamo djecu - Lena i Nora


  :Laughing: oprosti, moram, riknut cu!

----------


## Loryblue

mi se nikako nismo mogli složit oko imena maloj. dosta rano smo otkrili da će bit curica i onda je krenila borba. ja bi svaki dan smišljala novo ime, a mm je na svakom našao zamjerku.

meni je jedini uvjet bio: neće se zvat ni po kakvim pokojnim članovima ni moje, a još manje njegove obitelji, nikakve babe, tetke, daljnja rodbina. nema šanse.

i nikako se mi složit. mm-u svako ime bljak, fuj, ružno, neće, to je ovakvo, to je onakvo, to ga podsjeća na ovo ili ono. a u biti je gospodin želio da njemu sine lampica i da on izabere maloj ime. ali kako sam ja pametnija od njega, taj mu naum nije upalio  :Grin:  

ok, kad nećeš niti jedno ime koje ja predložim, imam ja rješenje (a onda ćemo vidit oće li bit na diku ili sramotu i to mm-a).
fino uzmem 30 komadića papira, na svaki napišem slovo i u zdjelu. i vadimo točno 5 papirića. nema izvadit šesti. i od tih 5 triba sklopit ditetu ime.  :Grin:   srića i bog pa nismo izvukli č, ž, š  :Laughing:   ali zato jesmo čak tri samoglasnika i vrti ovako, vrti onako, misli, mozgaj i sklopimo princezi ime Lorea.  :Heart:   :Heart:  

da još sto puta imam curicu uvik bi ona bila lorea. ja sam doslovno zaljubljena u to njeno ime, jer ga do nje nitko nije imao. unikatno. jedinstveno, nama predivno. doduše ljudim triba malo vrimena za zapamtit ga, ali ako ništa drugo, pamte je po imenu koje ne mogu ili zapamtit ili izgovorit  :Laughing:  

ja sam gorana, mm je marko. moje mi je užas živi i tiha jeza. mm-ovo mi je lipo skroz. prezime (iako normalno) meni je tako-tako. ja sam i dalje zaljubljena u svoje djevojačko i ne mogu prižalit što njemu nisam nadodala ovo bračno nego sam uzela muževo. ipak mi je moje djevojačko nekako zvučnije nego ovo udato prezime.  :Grin:

----------


## miha

ja sam oduvijek bila ponosna na to što sam jedina mihaela u kvartu/školi.
kad sam s 15-tak godina upoznala prvu, od kasnijih nekoliko baš sam bila tužna  :Sad:  ...

Rok je trebao biti Rocco (upućeniji u švedsku kinematografiju znat će po kome  :Rolling Eyes:  ), ali je Roko danas svaki drugi klinac i nisam dala  :No-no:  . 

kompromisnom Rok-u je kumovalo i to što se Rok Petrović utopio u uvali ispred kuće Rok-ovog tate...

----------


## keska

U razgovoru s majkom o izboru imena kaže mi ona:"što nedaš jedno lijepo ime kao npr. Ivan? A ja  :shock:  tata mi je Ivan, ja Ivana, a muž Ivica!
Kako imamo vrlo učestala imena (a i prezime je jako često) htjeli smo djetetu dati neko slavensko zaboravljeno ime pa nam je prva varijanta bila VJEKOSLAV i VESNA.
Kada smo već znali da će biti dečkić još smo malo razmišljali. Meni se sviđalo i Nikola, a MM Gabrijel...
Onda jednog dana nazove MM s jednog puta i kaže "a što kažeš na TADEJ?" Svidjelo mi se jer nije često i jednostavno je. 
Ipak je ispalo biblijsko. 
Premda T. čisto izgovara svoje ime svaki put ga upitaju "kako?" Nadam se da će i poslije biti zadovoljan imenom. Sad kaže da mu se sviđa.
Pretprošlo ljeto razgovarala sam s jednom mamom slovenkom u parkiću na moru i kaže kako je Tadej često ime u Sloveniji, a da je ona htjela dati sinu neobično ime pa je izabrala Luka.

----------


## maria71

> kompromisnom Rok-u je kumovalo i to što se Rok Petrović utopio u uvali ispred kuće Rok-ovog tate...


 :shock:

----------


## Loryblue

> kompromisnom Rok-u *je kumovalo* i to što se Rok Petrović utopio u uvali ispred kuće Rok-ovog tate...


meni bi ovo isti tren bio razlog za odustat od imena :shock:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam Lejla, MM Lutfi. Djetetu smo (odnosno sam) htjeli dati isto neko ime na L, ali je Emina bilo jedino oko kojeg smo se iste sekunde složili nakon prijedloga. Ima lijepo značenje, znamo par finih Emina, i Šantić je bio oduševljen jednom (ne da je to imalo nekog uticaja, ali eto). Eto to je to, nije neka romantika. Ja vjerujem da Ime samo pomalo odabere osobu koja ga ponese.

----------


## Dia

joj ja sam cijeli zivot isfurstirana zbog svog imena 
naime moje ima je Nadia, dobila sam ga po gimnasticarki Nadii Komaneci 
SVI ga uvijek krivo pisu uglavnom Nadija ili Nadja, uz to imam neobicno prezime koje moram izgovarati 5x da ga netko razumije, pocinje sa V a svi cuju B, sadrzi slovo R koje nepravilno izgovaram i onda je to kaos
jadnom sam cak na nekom salteru rekla frendici "ajde molim te ti objasni zeni"   :Laughing:  

zato sam htjela dati dijetetu neko ime gdje nece imati problema (naravno puno ljudi ga zove Marin   :Mad:  ) i pase uz prezime
drugi kriterij je bio da ne znam nikoga sa tim imenom jer me to uzasno veze za karakter osobe
to je bio moj prijedlog, a ime mi se svidjelo kad sam ucila za ispit umjetnost 20 st. i procitala Marino Tartaglia, splitski slikar

da je bio curica bila bi Pia, to nam je ime i dalje u opciji ako slijedece dijete bude zensko, a razlog je to sto smo bili na jedrilici Pia kad sam ostala u drugom stanju

----------


## tanja_b

> uz to imam neobicno prezime koje moram izgovarati 5x da ga netko razumije, pocinje sa V a svi cuju B, sadrzi slovo R koje nepravilno izgovaram i onda je to kaos
> jadnom sam cak na nekom salteru rekla frendici "ajde molim te ti objasni zeni"


Joj, da znaš kako te dobro razumijem   :Grin:

----------


## miha

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kompromisnom Rok-u *je kumovalo* i to što se Rok Petrović utopio u uvali ispred kuće Rok-ovog tate...
> 
> 
> meni bi ovo isti tren bio razlog za odustat od imena :shock:


zašto :? ? dati ime u čast nekom velikom, tko nas je prerano napustio...

a da znate tek koliko je marija, ivana, marta, vjekoslava ... da ne nabrajam dalje - do sada poginulo  :Rolling Eyes:  !

prije bih pomislila da ćete se 'uhvatiti' za ono Rocco  :Grin:  ...

----------


## loonalee

> Mama Natasa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sviđa mi se i ime Nora ali već vidim kako bi nas gledali da imamo djecu - Lena i Nora 
> 
> 
>  oprosti, moram, riknut cu!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  miha prvotno napisa
> ...


 jes vala i Marko Orešković Krntija je poginuo 41 tj ubijen ,al nisam svom Marku dala ime po drugu Krntiji ,već zato što mi se sviđa

----------


## Leina mama

> kompromisnom Rok-u je kumovalo i to što se Rok Petrović utopio u uvali ispred kuće Rok-ovog tate...


Ja sad prvi put čujem da je Rok Petrovič mrtav  :shock:

----------


## ivana zg

samo  na brzinu,ja sam Ivana MM je Ivan,bilo bi smješno da je mala Iva!

Uglavnom svađali smo se,htijeli smo nešto između tradicionalnog i modernog,ja sam htijela židovska imena kao Noemi,Ruth,Rahela....

Ema,Ela,Ena,Laura,Paola,MiaRahela,Judita,Marta,Mar  e,Meri,Ameli,Emili,
CROATIANA......itd

na kraju smo dali ime o kojem nikada nismo razmišljali,Emanuela što znači s nama Bog,a u imenu ima i Ela i Ema.....

Ako ikad više rodim i dobijem curicu biti će Noemi,A MM neka si rodi ako hoće birati ime  :Laughing:

----------


## Romina

> vita=život
> i to nam je na kraju bilo presudno da se odlučimo za ovo ime
> 
> ima puno puno lijepih imena sa još ljepšim značenjima, a meni je ipak od izbora domaće-strano nekako najvažnije da ime paše uz prezime. 
> može ime biti najljepše na svijetu al ak je u kombinaciji tipa neko strano ime sa našim -ić prezimenom onda mi je to  :shock:


ovisno koje prezime sa ić smatraš našim  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

moje npr mikšić

----------


## Frida

> prije bih pomislila da ćete se 'uhvatiti' za ono Rocco  ...


ovo je 100% bila tvoja žalja   :Grin:

----------


## miha

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prije bih pomislila da ćete se 'uhvatiti' za ono Rocco  ...
> 
> 
> ovo je 100% bila tvoja žalja


koliko god to apsurdno zvučalo - nije  :Laughing:  !

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Kako sam se sad nasmijala  :Laughing:  

Kad sam ostala trudna rekla sam MM: Ova će se beba roditi  :Heart:  
Imena su bila Antun za dečka (po našem prijatelju kojem je to srednje ime i baš mi zvuči nekako kao dobar čovjek) i Kaja  :Heart:   za curu. Jedno jutro sam se probudila i "dobila" to ime.
Ja nisam željela znati spol, a dr. je MM rekao da je dečko.
Ipak, odjećicu smo birali u neutralnim bojama, da ja ne bih naslutila spol  :Laughing:  
Ja sam znala da je cura, jednostavno sam znala i to sam svima govorila, da ne znam ali da mislim da je cura. Papirologiju za veleposlanstvo napravila sam na oba imena.(ali sam na polasku skoro otputovala bez papira za Antuna :/  )
Dugo sam pokušavala naći značenje imena. I jednom sam u trudnoći naletjela da Kaja (pisano s y, doduše) znači ona koja je došla da ostane  :Love:  
I znala sam da je Kaja.

I tako je MM bio iznenađen kad je na posljednjem pregledu dr. koji mu je cijelu trudnoću govorio dečko ( i ne samo taj dr, nego su i drugi dr. vidjeli dečka) rekao da je ipak cura, 100 %  :Laughing:   Ja izađem iz garderobe, a on faca u kez i gleda me tupavo  :Kiss:  
Ja ga gledam i pitam: Što je?
On: Ono drugo od onog prvog  :Laughing:  
Je l cura? Ja znam da je cura. Kupila sam joj haljinu i trakicu za kosu (tad sam mu tek priznala, a do tada sve žuto, zeleno, bijelo)

I rodila se cura. Prava pravcata s plavim očima i kosicom za šnale  :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja sam Tajana i meni je bilo super jer sam bila jedina u osnovnoj školi i jedina u srednjoj   :Grin: . Tek poslije sam upoznala jednu Tajanu stariju od mene (u istom gradu), a nakon toga njih nekoliko mlađih i jednu vršnjakinju na forumu   :Grin:  

Mišonjino ime sam čuvala valjda 7 godina - naime, tako se zove frend mog frenda i to ime mi je bilo pregenijalno otkad sam ga prvi put čula (doduše, to je njemu prvo ime od dva koja se fantastično slažu) i nisam imala nikakve negativne konotacije uz to ime (kao što često imam uz neka druga imena). MM nije baš bio presretan (i još uvijek nije, pogotovo kad malog u tramvaju bakice ispituju kak se zove pa onda ponove pitanje par puta jer em ne čuju dobro, em ne vjeruju da dobro čuju, em on promrmlja, a kasnije i vikne glasno pa one opet ne vjeruju da su dobro čule...   :Laughing:  ), ali bio je dogovor da ja dajem dečku ime, a on curki. 

Htjela sam da ime bude neobično, ali bez nehrvatskih slova i da paše uz prezime (koje zavrčava na -večki i označava iz kojeg mjesta potječe) i ovo mi je savršeno odgovaralo.

MM i ja smo totalno različiti - on se htio imenom utopiti u masi (a ime mu je malo neobično, Bernard - u biti, bio je Bernad dok ga nije s nekih 12tak godina promijenio), dok je meni pasalo da sam jedina   :Grin:   I sad ima sina kojeg je zbog imena teško utopiti u masi   :Grin:

----------


## josie

mama_jos_malo - preslatka priča  :Heart:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

josie  :Kiss:

----------


## clio180

> Ako ikad više rodim i dobijem curicu biti će Noemi,A MM neka si rodi ako hoće birati ime


  :Laughing:  
odvalila sam od smijeha, ali kad malo bolje razmislim, ful imas pravo!!!

----------


## retha

> Mama Natasa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sviđa mi se i ime Nora ali već vidim kako bi nas gledali da imamo djecu - Lena i Nora 
> 
> 
>  oprosti, moram, riknut cu!


Meni je trebalo 5 sekundi da skuzim..a onda sam..  :Laughing:

----------


## ruby

Ja sam dobila ime po nekoj maloj curici koja je oduševila moju mamu: Paula. Mrzila sam to ime i uvik sam se htjela zvat Marina (nemam pojma zašto). Danas ga jako volim, a MM mi je dodao neobično i prekrasno prezime i jedina smo obitelj u Hrvatskoj s tim prezimenom.
MM je Dražen, i on je birao ime za našeg dečka. Sad 99% nosim curicu i zvat će se Anđela, malo po mojoj mami, malo po najdražem mi liku iz najdraže mi serije "I to mi je neki život".
Paula lat. znači mala, Dražen nemam pojma što znači, Filip znači prijatelj konja, a Anđela mislim da znači glasnik.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Evo i mene s mojom ne tako kratkom pričom....mm je Marijo a ja sam Maja(hvala Bogu da jesam a sad ćete imati priliku i pročitat zašto)....Imam stariju sestru koja se zove Ines i moja majka je imala želju mene nazvati Nives al onda su svi na nju navalili da bu totalna zbrka s Ines i Nives....moj tata i baka su imali prijedloge poput Zvjezdana ili Svjetlana a onda je moja seka uletila nek bude ko pčelica Maja...i dobro je ispalo, ja volim svoje ime i nikad nije bilo ni prečesto ni prerijetko i nekak je uvijek in ime....a mm je druga priča....njega svi cijeli život pišu bez j, čak je on i sam mislio da je bez j jer vidim da se u osnovnjaku bez j potpisivao a onda sam mu ja objasnila koliko je ime bitno i nek izvoli ubacit j kad ga već ima....
E sad priča o dječjim imenima... meni su se u srednjoj školi sviđala ful neobična imena  i to kratka, tipa Heda, Nora, Bria i sl....dok sam za dečka govorila da bude Šandor i to mi je baš bila fora jer mi se mm tak i preziva a onda sam odrasla, sazrela i stvari su se promijenile...i tako sam ja cijelu svoju trudnoću mislila da nosim sina i da će bit Šandor a mm je navijao za curicu i želio je da bude po njegovoj pokojnoj mami Marija(iako sam ja bila rađe za Maru al ipak sam mu popustila)....i tako se umjesto Šandora rodila Marija al sad kad nosim sineka definitivno bude Gabriel(to je ime mog pradjeda a i super mi ide uz Mariju) ili Gašpar (super mi je ime jedino kaj neznam kak bu išlo uz prezime).....

----------


## sasana

> A kaj se tice izgovora i konotacija, ajmo sad uzet moje ime (vanja) kao primjer, tesko je naci vecu zbrku. Em to ime moze biti i musko i zensko (imao sam u osnovnoj skoli u razredu i curu Vanju, pa su uvijek nas svi prozivali "muski vanja" i "zenska vanja"),
> 
> 
> Cesto puta me traze osobnu u uredima jer ne vjeruju da sam to ja zbog imena,:D


Da i ja imam isti problem kao Sasa. Vrlo cesto traze gospodina Sasu. Pa onda zbunjeno se ispricavaju. 

Ali najfora mi je bila kada sam diplomirala. Nakon promocije, mi na rucku i ja konacno otvorim svoju diplomu, a na njoj lijepo pise: S.B
diplomirani ekonomist  završio, diplomirao.
Vratim se na faks,a u referadi prodekan. Ja kazem evo imam problem sve kao musko mi pise na diplomi. A on ce meni: E draga kolegice vama bi brze bilo da promijenite spol. Rece covjek istinu, trebalo im je pola godine da  mi izdaju ispravnu diplomu,  :Laughing:  

Inace MM je Damir (njih je bilo puno o to vrimeje  :Rolling Eyes:  ). A bejbe je iz potpisa.

----------


## sanja74

Ja sam Sanja (tek u zadnje vrijeme sam se pomirila s imenom), a MM Davor (to mi je lijepo ime). 

A kako je moje maleno dobilo ime...
Jedno od upečatljivijih sjećanja iz moga djetinjstva (imala sam 10tak godina).. ponekad mislim da sam se zacoprala tom prilikom i da zato ne možemo imati biološko dijete (kad bolje razmislim.. to UOPĆE nije loše ispalo).
Išla sam prema muzičkoj školi i mozgala o smislu života.. 
Moja baka (koju sam obožavala) zvala se Katarina i imala tri kćeri. Jedna od njih nije imala djece, druga je imala sina (koji nema djecu), a treća mene.. jedva, nakon 20 godina braka i nebrojeno izgubljenih trudnoća. I tad sam odlučila, da ako ću ikada imati dijete (podrazumjevalo se nekako da bude curica :D), dobiti će ime po mojoj baki.
Kad smo saznali da ćemo postati roditelji naše malene, nije bilo dvojbi oko toga kako ćemo je nazvati. Razmišljala sam i o "proširenoj" verziji Katarina Zoja, ali..

----------


## ruby

Vanja i Saša su mi prekrasna imena, i u muškoj i u ženskoj verziji   :Heart:  ! Volim ruska imena.

----------


## YoungMummy

Koliko lijepih i neobicnih imena... al mene fascinira kako se neko ime jednoj osobi neopisivo svidja, a druga ga se grozi. Kad kupis neku lijepu majcu svi ce ti reci da je lijepa, cak i ako nije u njihovom stilu (a je mi neka usporedba  :Grin:  ), a ime... nema univerzalno lijepog imena!

Ja sam Marina a MD je Marko, onako prilicno obicna imena, ja svoje ime volim jer me podsjeca na more, ali nisam nikad bila posebno odusevljena s obzirom da je u drustvu uvijek bila bar jos jedna Marina. 

Kriterij kod davanja imena za naseg malisana nam je bio da bude kratko, neucestalo, bez x,y i slicnih slova, i da ima lijepo znacenje. Nakon sto smo danima pretrazivali sva moguca imena na internetu, meni padne na pamet Val (sto za cudo nije nigdje pisalo na netu). Jos davno sam upoznala jednog Vala cije mi se ime ful svidjelo ali sam s vremenom zaboravila na njega, i eto tad se sjetila, MD-u se svidjelo i eto imamo malog Vala.   :Smile:   Kao sto vec rekoh, volim imena sa asocijacijom na more (valjda mi fali kad sam s mora dosla u ove kontinentalne krajeve i malo zaglavila  :Grin:  )

----------


## Leina mama

> Sviđa mi se i ime Nora ali već vidim kako bi nas gledali da imamo djecu - Lena i Nora


Ja na ovo odvaljujem već nekoliko dana   :Laughing:  

Evo i našeg elaborata: otkad smo saznali da je curica, MM i ja se nismo mogli dogovorit oko imena. Ja sam htjela da bude Korana, Renata, Tatjana, Lena, ali je MM sve to glatko odbio. On je pak htio nešto kratko - Ela, Lea, Mia (već se vidi tko je presudio   :Grin:   ). Na kraju smo se dogovorili da će biti Lara i dobar dio trudnoće tako smo ju zvali. Ali kako su nas ljudi ispitivali kak će se zvati, a mi govorili - Lara - uvijek je ispadalo da se tako još netko zove i na kraju se ispostavilo da postoji bezbroj Lara, pa smo odustali. I tako je došla Lea, jer sam ja s vremenom ipak zavoljela to ime (a sad vidim da i s tim imenom ima jaaako puno djece  :/  ).

----------


## Ariana

Dario+Ariana=Dariana

----------


## Tanči

I ja sam nakon deset godina čekanja silno željela curicu i pošto smo vrlo rano saznali spol krenuli su razgovori o imenu.Meni su se sviđali:Barbara,Iris,a moj muž veli na Barbaru:nitko je neće tako zvati,dok bu mala,bit će Barbi,a kad ostari Bara,Barica,Barek...,a Iris?Nesvakidašnje,imat će problema ko i ti,a kaj veliš na Andrea?Svidjelo mi se odmah,onako na prvu loptu..i tak je moja Reica dobila ime u polovici trudnoće.Ime je međunarodno,lako se izgovara i piše,paše uz prezime,jedino kaj svake godine na moru obavezno upoznamo nekog Talijana koji se zove Andrea i onda se on,jadan sav polomi da nam objasni kak je to u Italiji muško ime   :Laughing:  
MM je Stjepan,a ja Tanija,uh cijeli život imam probleme,ljudi krivo čuju,krivo pišu,krivo me zovu,grozno.Za to je kriva moja mama koja je to ime srela u nekom časopisu,tako se,naime zvala neka glumica,ali njeno ime se pisalo Tanya,a moja mama je taj ipsilon preokrenula u i j,pa tako ispada da je moje ime čista gramatička pogreška.Nekima se sviđa,neki me čudno gledaju,svi vele Kakoooo?Neki me zovu tako da naglase prvi slog,pa onda ime dobije muslimanski štih.Da poludiš...pol ljudi me zove Tanja,iako znaju kak se zovem,a mama mi je već milijun puta rekla neka ga mijenjam u Tanja,a ja neću,bezveze mi je to.Kod prezimena,slična priča,tamo mi pak,uvaljuju j,iako ga nema.
Prije par godina sam upoznala jednu mamu iz Njemačke,njena kćer se zvala Pia-Sharin i to ime mi se jako dopalo,iako sumnjam da bi ga dala svom djetetu.Ako ikad budem imala sina,zvati će se Vedran,to je davno tako odlučeno.  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

I ja sam nakon deset godina čekanja silno željela curicu i pošto smo vrlo rano saznali spol krenuli su razgovori o imenu.Meni su se sviđali:Barbara,Iris,a moj muž veli na Barbaru:nitko je neće tako zvati,dok bu mala,bit će Barbi,a kad ostari Bara,Barica,Barek...,a Iris?Nesvakidašnje,imat će problema ko i ti,a kaj veliš na Andrea?Svidjelo mi se odmah,onako na prvu loptu..i tak je moja Reica dobila ime u polovici trudnoće.Ime je međunarodno,lako se izgovara i piše,paše uz prezime,jedino kaj svake godine na moru obavezno upoznamo nekog Talijana koji se zove Andrea i onda se on,jadan sav polomi da nam objasni kak je to u Italiji muško ime   :Laughing:  
MM je Stjepan,a ja Tanija,uh cijeli život imam probleme,ljudi krivo čuju,krivo pišu,krivo me zovu,grozno.Za to je kriva moja mama koja je to ime srela u nekom časopisu,tako se,naime zvala neka glumica,ali njeno ime se pisalo Tanya,a moja mama je taj ipsilon preokrenula u i j,pa tako ispada da je moje ime čista gramatička pogreška.Nekima se sviđa,neki me čudno gledaju,svi vele Kakoooo?Neki me zovu tako da naglase prvi slog,pa onda ime dobije muslimanski štih.Da poludiš...pol ljudi me zove Tanja,iako znaju kak se zovem,a mama mi je već milijun puta rekla neka ga mijenjam u Tanja,a ja neću,bezveze mi je to.Kod prezimena,slična priča,tamo mi pak,uvaljuju j,iako ga nema.
Prije par godina sam upoznala jednu mamu iz Njemačke,njena kćer se zvala Pia-Sharin i to ime mi se jako dopalo,iako sumnjam da bi ga dala svom djetetu.Ako ikad budem imala sina,zvati će se Vedran,to je davno tako odlučeno.  :Smile:

----------


## Liebe

Ne znam zašto, ali puno prije nego što sam ostala trudna svi su mi govorili "Ti nema šanse da rodiš kćer, ti ćeš imati sina" Bez veze, ali s vremenom sam se i ja u to uvjerila.

Kad sam ostala trudna - dakle vjerujući da će to biti sin - uopće nismo smišljali imena za curicu.
Sin je od prve bio Roko i stvar je kao bila riješena.
Čak je gin na prvim mogućim pregledima rekao da on misli da bi to mogao biti jedan frajerčić.

Kad tamo s 4 mj. na pregledu, kaže on - Tata, niš od sina. Ovo je kćer.

Tata presretan, a ja u čudu. (pazi gluposti!!!)

E, sad treba smislit ime. MM je Marko, ja sam Marina (tako tipično za 70 - sete).

Ja bi Maju, Tamaru, MM bi Tanju.

A ideja je bila - kratko i domaće.

I sjetim se ja onda priče mm - ove bake o jednoj ženi koja je nju i mm - ovog djeda dočekala u Kanadi kad su oni putovali u Ameriku (sve je to bilo ranih 60  - tih) brodom.

Žena se zvala Tia i bila je s Hvara.

MM nije bio oduševljen, ali je argument - pa to je bakina priča i  činjenica da je kratko ipak bila presudna.

Tia na grčkom znači princeza. Doduše moja kćer prije ima temperament jednog malog fakina, nego li princeze, ali nema veze....

----------


## Mama Natasa

Liebe -   :Kiss:   maloj princezi

----------


## Liebe

Mama Natasa - hvala.... i mi vama saljemo big   :Kiss:

----------


## mamaineven

Ja sam Vesna, i cijelo djetinjstvo sam mrzila to ime. Ne znam zašto, sad mi je čak OK. Neven je trebao biti Filip, ali su nas svi od toga odgovarali pa sam ja u kalendaru pronašla Neven a MM se složio. To nam je super ime, ali nismo ni znali kaj bu se desilo, kako je MM Nenad sad ih svi miješaju   :Laughing:  . Čak se i on sam ponekad zabuni.

----------


## kate

Nadia odavno nisam čula tako lijepo ime  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

..meni su se u zadnje vrijeme počela sviđati imena kao cvijeća/voća: Iris,Dunja,Višnja...

----------


## Annar

mama_jos_malo, MM i ja smo nedavno zaključili kako je Kaja prekrasno ime...
Nušu je ime čekalo davno prije začeća, MM i ja smo ga odabrali 4 dana nakon početka veze   :Smile:  . Kada sam ostala trudna bila sam sigurna i u bebin spol i u datum rođenja (a nitko mi nije vjerovao   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Nuša je oblik imena Ana i sviđa mi se što u Hrvatskoj nije često ime. Inače su ga Vlasi dosta upotrebljavali, a mi smo ga "posudili" iz serije Prosjaci i sinovi. 
Dečko bi se vjerovatno zvao Grga ili Vilim. A svidjaju mi se i staroslavenska - Perun, Svebor...
Ja imam neobična imena, Tijana-Annar. Uvijek mi se to sviđalo, nije bilo šanse da me pobrkaju s nekom drugom curom u školi. MM je Bruno, čist okej.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam Sara.
Ovaj moj je Mitar.
Imamo Nevu, po Nevi Nevičici, ženstveno, staro, primorsko, knjiško. Muška inačica je bila, naravno, Jagor.

Sad čekamo još jednu bebu.
Ako bude djevojčica, bit će Nuša, Cvijeta ili Zora. Ako bude dječak, ne znamo, Jagor ili Toma.

Meni se nekako sviđaju hrvatska i arhaična imena jer su moji roditelji Gilda i Aldo, sestra Silvia, a prezime nam je Meszaros (čita se 'mesaroš', ali čula sam i 'portugalsko? mežaroš?'). Tata je dobio Aldo jer je rođen za vrijeme Italije u Opatiji, pa je bilo poželjno dati neko talijansko ime, mama valjda po filmu. 

Neva nosi prezime(na) Matić Meszaros, pa mi se ne sviđaju dugačka ili lelujajuća imena na to.

----------


## Sun

baš si mi falila ovčice   :Heart:

----------


## aleta

> ..meni su se u zadnje vrijeme počela sviđati imena kao cvijeća/voća: Iris,Dunja,Višnja...


jednom je Đorđe Balašević provalio foru: Moj prijatelj ima ženu Dunju, kćeri Jagodu i Višnju i sad je dobio sina. Zvat će se, vjerojatno, Mladi Luk.  :Wink:

----------


## silvy

ja sam SILVANA- volim svoje ime bas zato sto nije uobicajno...

Natalie je bilo jedino ime koje nam se svidjelo i MM i meni...prijedlozi su bili jos: ana, anja (MM)-julia, ela (OD MENE)...znacenje nam nije bilo bitno...sto je bilo bitno je da je ime internacionalno jer smo i MM i ja dosta svog zivota proveli zivjeci u stranim drzavam pa imamo losa tj. dobra iskustva..ja naravno imam dobra, a muz mi se zove MLADEN i u francuskoj nitko nije moga da izgovori njegovo ime pa su ga zvali MISEL..

----------


## abonjeko

Ja sam Ana...i nikada, baš nikada nisam razmišljala o svom imenu...da li je obično ili ne...jednostavno sam ga prihvatila (to je valjda jedina stvar o kojoj nisam razmišljala a koja se tiče mojeg života)...upravo zato Nila NIJE proizvod frustracija.... ja sam htjela da se zove Puma (opet, nije proizvod frustracije upravo zato što ja nikada nisam imala problema sa svojim imenom i nisam ga valjda "doživljavala" iako su me mnogi "napadali" zbog mojeg izbora i govorili da mi nisu sve na broju...)...htjela sam da se zove i Tara, Lia, Rubra (cvijet), Panda, Tigra.... (cijeli ZOO)... Ali eto...Nila je bila slučajan izbor a i nekako se poklopilo da baka od mojeg decka (Alex) koja živi u Ukraini se zove Nila....slučajno je ispalo tako da ja nisam to ni znala....

Inače Ana&Alex (točnije Aleksej)=Nila  :Heart:

----------


## minići

Ana i Nikola= Lana  :Heart:   i Nika  :Heart:

----------


## toma_06

Mi o imenima nismo puno raspravljali - htjeli smo da je kratko i po mogućnosti da nas na nikoga ne asocira. 

Kad smo saznali da će biti dečko, MD je rekao što on ne bi bio ko ti (a ja sam Maja od MArijan i JAsna) - i tako je naše dijete TO(mislav)MA(ja)  :Heart:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja sam ljubica. dobila ime po pokojnoj baki. uz dužno poštovanje baki, al meni je to ime grozomorno. kad se samo sjetim da me stara htjela nazvat sonja... ugh. to bi mi ime definitivno više stajalo.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

malecka se zove ilona. kad to izgovorim onak stvori mi se slika vile u glavi. ime mi je prekrasno... druga opcija je bila erin.
da je bila dečko, zvala bi se demian. to mi je jedino baš lijepo muško ime kojeg se mogu sjetit, ima neku snagu.

----------


## zrinka

ja sam zrinka i to ime je bilo jako rijetko u mom kraju(i uvijek mu se davalo politicko znacenje  :/ ), tek kad sam dosla na faks u zg shvatila sam koliko nas ima ...ali oduvijek sam voljela svoje ime...

kad je mislav trebao roditi meni se svidjalo ime maks, ali ie mm preldozio mislav, pa smo se malo natezali i rekla sam ma smislit cu ja neko ime koje ce se oboma svidjeti medjutim, nisam, i ostalo je mislav...da je bio zensko zvao bi se lucija...
kad sam ostala s jelenom trudna, nekako nam je oboma palo na pamet jelena, ako bude zensko....slaze se sa mislav, slaze se s prezimenom, vjencali smo se u solinu gdje je i bila kraljica jelena i nekako mi je to ime 'mocno'.....

jako volim ta njihova imena....i mislav mi je nedavno rekao super da ste me nnazvali mislav, ne bi volio da se zovem maks kako si ti htjela   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ja sam Aleksandra i nisam voljela svoje ime, bilo mi je glomazno, nezgrapno, pa još uz dugačko slavensko prezime, 3 dana bi mi trebalo da se potpišem.
Poslije sam ga zavoljela, sad ne dam da ga skraćuju, da me zovu Sandra, ja sam Aleksandra.
Od kad sam počela o tome razmišljati željela sam kćer, a mislila sam da ću imati sina i da će se zvati Marko. Ni jedno drugo ime nije dolazilo u obzir.
Drugi sin bi se zvao Aleksandar (kad sam zavoljela svoje ime postala sam narcis)
MM je Milan, i to mi je lijepo ime, starinsko, domaće (mada mu ne paše uz narav   :Rolling Eyes:  )
Od početka trudnoće su mi rekli da je dečko, ali je Marko pao u vodu jer je MM Marković, i to mi nikako nije išlo
Ostalo je Aleksandar, a u igri su bili i Ivan, Nikola, Damjan, Danilo.
I u 32. tjednu su mi rekli da je cura.
Vrtila sam Jelenu (ali to je mamina kolegica s posla, jako zločesta), Anu, Karlu (MM nije dao, da mu je nekako grubo), MM je htio Katju, meni se nije sviđalo.
Mislila sam kad rodim i kad vidim dijete onda će mi ime samo zasvjetliti.
Ništa.
Prošao je dan, dva, tjedan, dva, ništa.
Svi pitaju kako se zove, ja nemam pojma.
Kako god je pokušam nazvati ne paše mi, mislim da sam izvrtila sva imena.
I onda se pojavila Vanja, otkud neznamo ni MM ni ja.
Tko je to predložio, odakle je izvukao nemamo pojma.
Ja sam znala da je skraćenica od Ivan, a onda sam pronašla da je značenje "Bog je milostiv" i znala sam da je to to.
Dugo smo je čekali i Bog nam je stvarno bio milostiv kad nas je obdario krasnom zdravom djevojčicom (ove dane to mantram da ne izgubim živce do kraja jer je u nemogućoj prkosnoj fazi).
Sve drugo o imenu Vanja je tatek napisao.

----------


## DorinaMama

Moje ime je Višnja (i mrzila sam ga od ranog djetinjstva jer sam bila jedina s tim imenom u vrtiću, školi itd.) a tak su se zvale jedino neke starije gospođe (što sam sad skoro ja pa se privikla) a onda sam odlučila da ću djeci dati imena tako da ne budu posebna pa se rodila DORA (rekoše starinsko) ali meni je prekrasno, a poslije nje MATEA prema Dorinom izboru i tako su njih dvije.
A Dora me sad zove mama Višanja, a tata nam je Davor a zovemo ga DADo.

----------


## Zabica

Ja sam Nina a mm se zove Vibor a svi ga zovu Viba(ja ga zovem medo  :Grin:  ) Za sincica je mm odabrao ime,kaze da mu Bruno zvuci mocno.U pocetku mi se nije bas svidalo ali sad ne mogu zamislit da se zove drugacije.Ako drugo bude curica ja sam izabrala ime Tara

----------


## iridana2666

Mi smo prvoj htjeli dati ima po mojoj (sada) pokojnoj mami - Nada, ali se ona oko tog nije složila jer da će, možda) maloj biti krivo kad bude starija    :Laughing:   pa smo preokrelnuli slogove i ispala je Dana   :Laughing:  . Za drugo nosmo bili sigurno što je pa je ime za dečka bilo Alex, a za curicu nisma htjel ni čut za bilo koje drugo ime osim Irinea, tako da sam imamo Danu i Irineu   :Smile:  . MM kaže da sad moramo utrošiti i ono treće ime jer da ide i na curicu i na dečka   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ne bu od toga niš!   :Laughing:  
Ja sam Kristijana, ali me često ljudi preimenuju u Kristina jer su lijeni čitati do kraja ili prečuju ono 'ja' u sredini. U inozemstvu nisam nikad imala problem sa imenom, Njemačka je puna Cristiana, pa Cristian Amanpour sa CNN ...  8)  MM je Saša, tako da smo svi internacionalno osvješteni   :Laughing:   Nisam htjela djeci davati naša izvorna imena oko kojih stranci lome jezik i svakako ih tumače. Živjela sam dugo dugo vani u različitim zemljama pa mi se smučilo što ljudi naprave od nekog imena   :Laughing:  A ni u mojoj familiji nema nijednog pravog hrvatskog imena (bake, djedovi, tetke...).

----------


## snorki

a ja znam bracni par koji se zovu Ivica i Marica  :Laughing:

----------


## Makili

ja sam Ivana,što je bilo nečesto u mojoj sredini(od svih 4 razreda je bila jedina),ali kad sam došla na faks u zg u jednom sam se trenutku našla da se družim sa još tri Ivane istovremeno, a na katu u domu je doslovno svaka druga soba imala po jednu Ivanu.Eh,sad sam se vratila pa sam opet rijeđa biljka...
Moj muž je Dejan,a Mara smo definirali tek zadnji mjesec trudnoće.nikako se nać,MM je inzistirao na svojim (nelošim)prijedlozima:Gabriel,Dominik,Patrik...Ja sam htjela slavenska,većinom ruska Andrej,Sergej,Vanja,Aleksej...Ni čut
Zaključili smo da je kriterij-naše,kratko,bez č,ć š ž đ(meni nije to smetalo,jer ionako ima u prezimenu to ć).I knjigu bili posudili...Onda sam tamo iskopala Maroje,al MMu smetalo to -oje..pa postade Maro

----------


## Zdenka2

Lipo ime.  :Heart:  I moj se zove tako, samo u izvornom obliku.

----------


## Makili

A ovdje svi misle da sam ga izmislila, nitko nije čuo za njega.Svi se čude.Kako?Mario?Marko?

----------


## TeaK

Na putu do rodilišta - prvi put ; čvrsta odluka je tu; dečko Igor, curica Patricija i to je to. Kada sam rodila curicu , došao tata i kaže TEA , ja u čudu ali ajde dobro dogovor je dogovor i moje je da se složim (Tea mi je bilo bolje ha-ha). Za četiri godine ja ponovno u rodilište ali tada smo znali da je dečko i naravno ja biram ime. Ostalo je i dalje Igor, ali u rodilištu mi je nešto "puklo" u glavi i iz rodilišta je izašao DORIJAN. Kada bih rodila treće dijete pitam se dali bi možda bila Patricija ili Igor...

----------


## sis

> A ovdje svi misle da sam ga izmislila, nitko nije čuo za njega.Svi se čude.Kako?Mario?Marko?


U Dubrovniku ih ima koliko hoćeš. To je skraćenica od Maroje (ali meni je Maro draže).

----------


## kate

A ja sam Kaća i uvijek se svi čude kakvo je to ime 8)

----------


## Zdenka2

> Makili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ovdje svi misle da sam ga izmislila, nitko nije čuo za njega.Svi se čude.Kako?Mario?Marko?
> 
> 
> U Dubrovniku ih ima koliko hoćeš. To je skraćenica od Maroje (ali meni je Maro draže).


I jedno i drugo dolazi od Marin.

----------


## vertex

> A ja sam Kaća i uvijek se svi čude kakvo je to ime 8)


A ovdje Kaća koliko hoćeš! Od milja za Katarine i Katije.

----------


## kate

I ja sam iz Splita  :Heart:  
...I nije od milja,već pravo

----------


## Makili

> Makili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ovdje svi misle da sam ga izmislila, nitko nije čuo za njega.Svi se čude.Kako?Mario?Marko?
> 
> 
> U Dubrovniku ih ima koliko hoćeš. To je skraćenica od Maroje (ali meni je Maro draže).


Ma zato svi koji skuže odmah pitaju jel mi muž iz Dubrovnika(jer su čuli da nije odavde).A nije...Sviđa se meni i Luko,ali sad bi pretjerali ...

----------


## mama courage

> zvala bi se demian. to mi je jedino baš lijepo muško ime kojeg se mogu sjetit, ima neku snagu.


mene to ime podsjeca na onaj film "omen"  :/ 

*iridana*, poznam sestre koje se zovu nada i dana. kad se radjala dana bilo je potrebno navesti i ime djecaka (bolnica zahtjevala), znalo se da ce biti curica (amnio), al propisi zahtjevali da se upise i ime za djecaka u formular, pa (pomalo iznervirani) ljudi naveli za djecaka ime _nenad_.   :Wink:

----------


## seni

ja jako volim svoje ime. dala mi ga je moja draga seka.   :Heart:  
ono nije egzoticno niti posebno drukcije, ali je zapravo prilicno rijetko. bila sam jedina u osnovnoj skoli, u miocu nas je u cijeloj generaciji bilo samo dvije.
i na cijelom faksu opet samo dvije.

bez obzira sto ja jako volim imena kaja, asja, neva, orsat, maro, stribor, vibor, za kcer smo htjeli neko ime s kojim se ni na hrvatskom ni na njemackom nece lomiti jezici. u principu nije egzoticno, ali je opet prilicno rijetko, osim sto curka u hrvatskoj odusevljeno pokazuje svoje ime na benzinskim pumpama.   :Laughing:  

(ta nam asocijacija, kad smo se odlucili na ime uopce nije padala na pamet  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## znatizeljna

Ja sam uvijek imala rijetko ime (dok unazad par godina nije ušlo u modu)- Hana. MM je Miro. Kad smo razgovarali o imenima znali smo da želimo kratko i jednostavno ime.
Kad sam mužu rekla: A Maša?, rekao je da nema šanse, ne sviđa mu se. Tad još nismo znali spol, pa je bilo lako. Kad smo saznali da će biti curica ja opet: A Maša? i onda se složio.

Meni se stvarno sviđaju kratka imena: Maja, Dina, Luka (za curu), Saša (cura), Vanja (dečko), Pavo, Roko....tako da ćemo vidjeti kad budemo birali za drugo dijete.

*mama_jos_malo* ja sam mislila da ste ti i TM ljubitelji Plavog orkestra pa da ste zato dali ime Kaja   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> je opet prilicno rijetko, osim sto curka u hrvatskoj odusevljeno pokazuje svoje ime na benzinskim pumpama


tifona?   :Laughing:

----------


## seni

> je opet prilicno rijetko, osim sto curka u hrvatskoj odusevljeno pokazuje svoje ime na benzinskim pumpama
> 			
> 		
> 
> tifona?



 :Grin:  e sad ga pretjera.   :Laughing:

----------


## Teica

Kad se mi troje predstavimo...
Dobro,ona se još ne predstavlja sama - ima 8 mj.i 2 dana.
Ali,kad se eto predstavimo - to je odmah tema za početak razgovora  :Smile:  
Meni je važno da ime ima značenje (po onoj latinskoj:"Nomen est omen" tj."Ime je znak").
Naša imena (bravo za naše roditelje :D ) imaju značenje, čak i prejako  :Embarassed:  
Kad si,po imenu,"Božji dar" ili "mudri zaštitnik" ili "Zemlja pjesme", treba to moći "nositi"  :Smile:  
To su,naime,opisno,naša prava pravcata imena. (Kao da ima "krivih"!)

----------


## barakuda

Ja sam Kristina, a MM Drasko. Prije 4-5 godina, dok jos nisam ni razmisljala o potomstvu, sanjala sam kako sam rodila predivnu tamnokosu djevojcicu, i zvala se Adriana. San je bio toliko ziv i toliko me ispunio, osjecala sam se presretno. Kad sam se probudila i shvatila da je sve bio samo san, osjecala sam neopisivu prazninu i tugu. Od toga dana sam shvatila da zelim dijete, da zelim svoju Adrianu! I dobili smo nasu tamnokosu curicu nakon 3 duuuuuugeeee godine  :Heart: (vise nije tamnokosa, ali interesantno kada sam ju u trudnoci sanjala, izgledala je upravo kako izgleda sada)  
O tom imenu nikada ranije nisam razmisljala, jednostavno mi je doslo u snu, pa sam rekla MM-u da ako ikada dobijemo curicu, zvati ce se Adriana.

----------


## YoungMummy

Barakuda, bas divna neobicna prica   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

MM je Ivica, ja Snježana. Ime sam dobila po mami jer je porod bio jako tezak i otac je rekao da ako prezivimo da cu se zvati po njoj. Trebala sam biti Ana, pa me neki tako i danas zovu. Muz je jos jedan u nizu Ivica u obitelji.  :Smile:  Za Tvrtka se nikako nismo mogli odluciti, zezali smo se s tim imenom dok sam jos bila trudna, ali na kraju mu paše. Zovemo ga Prkić  :Smile:  Za curicu smo imali hrpu ideja. Iako bi vjerojatno bila Lorna- po zeni od Mel Gibsona u smrtonosmnom oruzju.   :Laughing:

----------


## ruzica

Svoje ime nikad nisam voljela, ne volim ni danas...
MM je Branko (po svojoj mami, grrr!)

Ali su mi imena djece prekrasna. Ja sam odabrala za Marka  :Heart:  , Marko za Mateja  :Heart:  , a Matej za Miu  :Heart:   (trebala je biti Marina, ali smo ga malo promjenili).

----------


## Jana_zg

> Eci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam isto ko mala bila žalosna što nemam neko obično ime.
> 
> 
> Sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Ja sam cijeli život isfrustrirana što sam uvijek bila jedna od pet Martina u razredu, društvu...  Moja frustracija običnim imenom vidljiva je u potpisu.


kod mene je bilo upravo suprotno, (ajme kako to sad glupo zvuci) ja sam imala uvijek originalno ime, svi ostali su bili po dvoje istoimenjaka.(jos pogotovo me bediralo kaj mi je sestra Maja, ime koje ima svaka druga osoba)
Ja sam Jana, MM je Vedran, a kcer Tara,bila je teska odluka za ime. Ja sam silno htjela da bude Bela ili cak Azra. i na kraju je ispala Tara

----------


## realna

ja sam Sabina, posto u nasoj obitelji svi nekako prerano rađamo...ja sam se rodila puuunooo prerano, jakooo mala (jedva 1090g)...moji su mi dali ratnicko ime...posto je Sabina ime taljanske pokrajine, a narod sabini (suprotno ovdasnjem vjerovanje da je to muslimansko ime)..sabinke su bile zene koje su iskodile pobjedu kad su ih rimljani otelji prije neg su muski sabini dojahali na bojiste   :Grin:  ...pa valjda mi to nadjenuli kao amulet da se poslije poroda ipak izborim za zivot...

..ja sam rodila u 32 tjednu..pa je moja kcer Tjaša...neznam zasto...nisam bila spremna jos roditi, nisam imala ime...a to mi je palo napamet cim sam je vidjela...ni danas neznam zasto, posto nikad prije nisam nikoga upoznala sa tim imenom..

..sad sam se vec pripremila, ako bude decko bit ce Marko...ako bude curetak Lili...

----------


## abonjeko

> ja sam Sabina, posto u nasoj obitelji svi nekako prerano rađamo...ja sam se rodila puuunooo prerano, jakooo mala (jedva 1090g)...moji su mi dali ratnicko ime...posto je Sabina ime taljanske pokrajine, a narod sabini (suprotno ovdasnjem vjerovanje da je to muslimansko ime)..sabinke su bile zene koje su iskodile pobjedu kad su ih rimljani otelji prije neg su muski sabini dojahali na bojiste   ...pa valjda mi to nadjenuli kao amulet da se poslije poroda ipak izborim za zivot...
> 
> ..ja sam rodila u 32 tjednu..pa je moja kcer Tjaša...neznam zasto...nisam bila spremna jos roditi, nisam imala ime...a to mi je palo napamet cim sam je vidjela...ni danas neznam zasto, posto nikad prije nisam nikoga upoznala sa tim imenom..
> 
> ..sad sam se vec pripremila, ako bude decko bit ce Marko...ako bude curetak Lili...


Tjaša i Lili mi je presladak odabir  :Klap:  

mi smo uz Nilu razmišljali i o imenima poput Thalia, Rubra, (dečko htio i Malinda  :Nope:  ), Tara, Nigra, Shanti, Goa....  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

> mi smo uz Nilu razmišljali i o imenima poput Thalia, Rubra, (dečko htio i Malinda  ), Tara, Nigra, Shanti, Goa....


nemoj mi sad to...
a rat nastao zbog Pume!   :Laughing:  
I sad ispade da Puma nije ni bila opcija   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

Ta legenda o Sabinjankama je meni jedna od najdražih priča....jer pokazuje snagu žena.  :Heart:

----------


## jazzmama

MM je Renato, a ja sam Jasminka. Dobila sam ga po mojoj teti. Do iza puberteta ga nisam voljela, jer su me proganjali sa Minkom iz Top liste nadrealista, a sada sam čak i ponosna na njega. Moja djevojčica se zove Katja (odlučila sam se za neko kraće ime čisto iz razloga što mi je moje ime uz djevojačko prezime - 15 slova - trošilo jako puno vremena kod ispunjavanja dokumenata ili ispita na faksu), a ako iduće bude cura bit će Tena - radi moje Slavonije, a dečko hm .. još ima vremena.

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi smo uz Nilu razmišljali i o imenima poput Thalia, Rubra, (dečko htio i Malinda  ), Tara, Nigra, Shanti, Goa.... 
> 
> 
> nemoj mi sad to...
> a rat nastao zbog Pume!   
> I sad ispade da Puma nije ni bila opcija


ma apricot  :Heart:  , nisam htjela projicirati novi teren za "rat"...namjerno ne spomenuh cijeli svoj ZOO koji je bio isključivo moja ekstremna opcija...

----------


## blis

> Neven je trebao biti Filip, ali su nas svi od toga odgovarali pa sam ja u kalendaru pronašla Neven a MM se složio. To nam je super ime, ali nismo ni znali kaj bu se desilo, kako je MM Nenad sad ih svi miješaju   . ?ak se i on sam ponekad zabuni.


MM1 se zvao Neven, a doma su ga svi zvali Neno.  :? Ja imam duga?ko ime, ne pre?esto, a niti jako egzoti?no. Nikada mi se nije svi?alo, najviše zbog toga što je duga?ko, pa sam uvijek u komunikaciji upotrebljavala nadimak. Imenom su me po?eli zvati tek na poslu. Tako da je moj uvjet za dje?ja imena bilo da budu kratka, najviše 2 sloga, i da nemaju kva?ica. 
Kada sam nosila sina, do ro?enja nismo znali spol, pa smo morali smisliti 2 imena. Gea je prihva?ena odmah, a kako mi je palo na pamet ne znam. Onda je to bilo jako rijetko i ?udno ime. 
Od puberteta sam mislila da ?e mi se sin zvati Davor, ali moj bivši se tako zvao, pa je ime otpalo. Želja mi je bila i Vid, po zaštitniku Rijeke, ali je to ime popljuvano od svih koju su ga ?uli tako da je na putu do rodilišta MM predložio da se zove Leo (iako je ranije osuo drlje i kamenje po tom imenu) i tako i bi. Nerviralo me na po?etku što su svi pitalo od ?ega je Leo kratica.  :Mad:  Sada ga uglavnom zovu po prezimenu, a on je zadovoljan i imenom i nadimcima.
Kada sam pokušavala ostati trudna s MM2 jednostavno sam se uhvatila kako razmišljam o toj budu?oj bebi kao curici Gei. Njemu se ime svi?alo, pa opet nije bilo diskusije o tome. Za muško ime nitko nije imao niti jedan iole prihvatljiv prijedlog. Sre?om, pa smo brzo saznali spol i poštedili se muke biranja muškog imena. Ina?e, MM2 je Davor, pa ipak imam jednoga u ku?i.  :Wink: 

Kada ?itam vaše pri?e fali mi malo natezanja, uvjeravanja, prijetnji i ucjena oko biranja imena.  :Wink:  Kod mene je sve išlo (pre)mirno.

----------


## apricot

Kad citam ovo... shvatim da se ne odlucujem za drugo dijete jer nema imena koje bi mi se uklopilo uz Orku...  :/

----------


## blis

A ja mislila da je Orka forumsko ime za k?er.   :Embarassed:  Ja svoju zovem Orkica jer se glasa kao kit kada pokušava podrignuti.  :Laughing:

----------


## momze

> A ja mislila da je Orka forumsko ime za k?er.   Ja svoju zovem Orkica jer se glasa kao kit kada pokušava podrignuti.


sad kad te Apricot metlom pocisti.   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

Meni je Orka posebno i snazno ime.

Drugo ime i ne treba pasati uz njega,cak suprotno,mislim da bi trebalo biti isto tako posebno i svoje.

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:  
nisam moderator ovog pdf-a   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Drugo ime i ne treba pasati uz njega,cak suprotno,mislim da bi trebalo biti isto tako posebno i svoje.


pa daj mi na?i neko takvo. ja ne uspijevam...
?im ga prona?em... zna se...

(mislila sam da paše po snazi i posebnosti, ne da se reimuje ili takvo što)   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

Igar,San,Dar,Sergej(nije neobi?no ali paše)

Divna,Marcela, Aleksandra, Indija,Vjera,Domenika(za mene sve snažna i posebna imena)

----------


## clio180

Artur, Evan, Devon, Teo, Ben, Nolan, Soren za muska imena, a za zenska Ira, Bela, Anika, Riana, a neki dan sam srela mamu sa curicom koja se zove Kalin...

apricot, ima toliko imena, i mislim da ima dovoljno vremena (9 mjeseci)da izaberesh ono pravo!   :Wink:

----------


## momze

> Igar,San,Dar,Sergej(nije neobi?no ali paše)
> 
> Divna,Marcela, Aleksandra, Indija,Vjera,Domenika(za mene sve snažna i posebna imena)


E pa, Sergej bas pase uz Orku!   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Kao likovi iz neke ruske bajke.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

aj, dosta o meni!

kada razmišljam o imenima, svakako gledam da paše uz prezime.
tako bi i kod imena drugog djeteta razmišljala da paše uz naša tri postojeća, kao i uz prezime.
i uvjet bi bio da bude naše.
ja sam jedna od onih koji vole imena s "prošlošću", odnosno, volim ponavljati imena iz prošlih generacija svoje obitelji.

----------


## abonjeko

> aj, dosta o meni!
> 
> kada razmišljam o imenima, svakako gledam da paše uz prezime.
> tako bi i kod imena drugog djeteta razmišljala da paše uz naša tri postojeća, kao i uz prezime.
> i uvjet bi bio da bude naše.
> ja sam jedna od onih koji vole imena s "prošlošću", odnosno, volim ponavljati imena iz prošlih generacija svoje obitelji.


Orka i Rebel.....mmmmmm  :Love:  (dva snažna R)

----------


## Astralis

Eh kad se sjetim da sam se htjela zvati Suzana   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Inače zovem se Ines i naravno nisam volila svoje ime kao mala a ni sad mi nešto ne šteka ali ok, šta je tu je  :Wink:  Zato sam uvijek volila svoje prezime Marion   :Heart:   Imam ga i sad   :Wink:  
MM je Vlatko   :Smile:   Katastrofa   :Razz:   :Laughing:  

A curica je Zara   :Heart:   Trebala je biti Tara, u Budizmu predstavlja oslobođenje..., ali je prešlo u Zara. 
A kod sina su se lomila koplja   :Grin:   Ja sam htjela Rino ili Renato a on Domagoj   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ma koji Domagoj, doma goji svinje   :Grin:   Nek se neko ne uvrijedi ali mi se ne sviđa jer sam imala jednog u razredu a i inače mi se ne sviđa to ime.... Rekoh može i Milojko ali Domagoj   :No-no:

----------


## maria71

kad te u mašinu uhvate mame malih Domagoja.......  :Razz:   :Laughing:  

kao što bih i ja svakome ko pesu  ili mačku da ime Marko lagano privrnula vratom.......  :Grin:

----------


## Astralis

> kad te u mašinu uhvate mame malih Domagoja.......   
> 
> kao što bih i ja svakome ko pesu  ili mačku da ime Marko lagano privrnula vratom.......


  :Laughing:   A šta ću kad mi se ne sviđa, kao šte se nekom ne mora sviđati ni ime mog djeteta ili moje...

Ima jedna str sa značenjima pa evo je:

www.behindthename.com

----------


## anki

> Kad citam ovo... shvatim da se ne odlucujem za drugo dijete jer nema imena koje bi mi se uklopilo uz Orku...  :/


veli bubi da je jedini logičan slijed : fliper

 :Grin:

----------


## blis

*apricot*, no hard feelings. Orka mi zvuči jako dobro, jednostavno nisam znala.  :Love:  




> kao što bih i ja svakome ko pesu  ili mačku da ime Marko lagano privrnula vratom.......


Znam psa koji se zove Lea i mačku koja se zove Gea. Valjda se neće naći u isto vrijeme na istom mjestu s mojim klincima.  :/

----------


## retha

> veli bubi da je jedini logičan slijed : fliper


OT:pa kaj je s tim Bubijem? Kaj nam ga nebuju vratili? Moze i pp.

A sto se tih imena tice..ima lijepih, manje lijepih..ne bas lijepih..
Ali cinjenica je da ime potpuno dozivim kad upoznam i osobu koja ga nosi. Tako npr znam Maje cije mi je ime lijepo, a znam i Maje cije mi je ime bezveze.
E ala sam zapetljala. Al skuzili ste?!

----------


## apricot

retha, točno znam na što misliš.
nekada sam strašno voljela ime Tamara.
pa sam upoznala curu koja mi se nije sviđala... i ime mi je postalo bezvezno.
pa sam upoznala našu Fridu i sad mi je to ime opet pri vrhu ljestvice najljepših imena...

----------


## clio180

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad citam ovo... shvatim da se ne odlucujem za drugo dijete jer nema imena koje bi mi se uklopilo uz Orku...  :/
> 
> 
> veli bubi da je jedini logičan slijed : fliper


pre dobro!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  apricot prvotno napisa
> ...


sto je je   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

ajd gotovo s tim zafrkavanjima na ovom topiku, znam da je Marelica meka i znam da je bubi - bubi, ali dosta, sva slicna pljeskanja i komentiranja brisem.

----------


## ana.m

Ja imam jako jednostavno i jako često ime i uvijek je bila u razredu još jedna Ana, nikad nisam bila sama. Ali bez obzira na to meni je moje ime lijepo, kratko, jasno. I da se ja ne zovem Ana kćer bih vrlo vjerovatno tako nazvala...I recimo kolko god bilo često kao Ivana (neka se Ivane ne uvrijede) puno mi je ljepše od Ivane, zapravo Ivana mi je tak isprazno ime. 
MM je Danijel, meni je i to ime lijepo.
Janko je dobio ime Janko jer, jaaaaaako je jaaaako rijetko, domaće, i nekako stvarno posebno. I ne mogu zamisliti da se bilo kako drugačije zove, i kada su svi govorili da smo ludi, ja sam još više htjela da se zove Janko. I to ime je dobio dok još nije bio ni "u planu"
Za curu je bilo teže jer nikako nisam mogla naći neko tako staro, domaće i posebno a da je isto tako rijetko. Na kraju smo se odlučili za Ivu. Lijepo mi zvuči Janko i Iva, a paše i uz prezime. I kratko je i jasno kao i moje.

----------


## vještičica

Eh, imena... Kad sam ostala trudna, mislila sam da nosim dječaka. Na UZV je dr rekla da jeste, ali to kasnije nije mogla potvrditi, jer se beba stalno okretala guzom. Ime sam bila odabrala, ali nisam nikome htjela reći koje, ni mužu. I onda, kada sam primljena u bolnicu, kažem ja njemu "Ako bude dječak zvaće se Ognjen." "A šta ako bude djevojčica?" I tu ja skužim da nisam smislila ime za djevojčicu, i onako bez nekog razmišljanja, samo od sebe kažem "biće Milica." I bi Milica  :D  Inače svoje ime nikad nisam voljela, glomazno je i nekako "špicasto", kakva su bila u modi tih godina. Nadjeli su mi Elvira, ali niko ko me poznaje ne zove me tako nego nadimkom. Čak sam htjela promjeniti ime, gnjavila sam mamu, koja je diplomatski rekla "kad napuniš 18 mjenjaj šta god hoćeš." I napunim ja tih 18, i tad se zarati, i ja odustadoh. MM je Aleksandar, on je bolje prošao   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

Milica   :Heart:   :Kiss:  

prekrasno mi je to ime

----------


## diči

MM i ja smo Željko i Dijana, a naša jedninica je Petra!
Po želji mm-a, a meni je zvučalo lijepo!
 :D

----------


## petarpan

ja sam zapravo htjela da luka bude dorian (po grayu) ili lucijan ili lukas...
mm nije htio ni čut...
on je htio da bude robert jer se super slagalo s prezimenom...zvučalo je nekako doktorski...  :Razz:  
sastavljali smo liste, mimoilazili se s razmišljanjima danima...složili se kod filipa ili mateja, pa se predomislili...upoznali jednog malog doriana, pa nam je to ime postalo bljak (iz onog- ime se povezuje s osobom koju poznaš)...Bilo nam je bitno samo da ime bude kratko kako se zagorsko-hercegovačko-međimursko-dalmatinska loza ne bi dosjetila raznim kraticama..i onda je jedan dan moj stari za ručkom rekao...evo vam kompromisa-nek se zove luka...jedan je luka prije 50-ak godina zadužio našu obitelj do kraja života, a ni jedan se muški potomak, n jemu u čast, tako ne zove...
i eto ti ga...

to je valjda tako kod nas...ja se zovem ivana-po ocu, djedu i baki..jest da se u mojoj generaciji tako zvala svaka druga, ali ne smatram to ime ispraznim...ima svoje značenje...ima svoje pretke i svoje naslijeđe...tako ga barem ja nosim...

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ja sam Ivana, MM Dejan, prvi sin Vito, a drugi po svemu sudeći Grigor  8)

----------


## Modesty Blaze

Ja Maja, mm Tomislav, naša djeca Domagoj, Dora i Mislav

Ja nisam zadovoljna s mojim imenom jer kad sam se rodila bila je 101 Maja, a sad smo mi napravili istu "grešku" sa Dora   :Mad:  
Inaće mm je inzistirao na hrvatskim imenima    :Predaja:   ja sam htjela Robert, Leonarda, Adela, Bruno, al je onda moj tata provalio da mi je Robert bivši dečko   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   pa mi to propade. Stvarno nisam imala nikakvih zadnjih primisli - samo mi se sviđa ime Robert.
Inaće sam htjela i Andrija pa ni to nije  bilo dobro mm jer je "lokalni pijanac Aandrija", Leon mi je propalo jer već imamo jednog u familiji pa mi je to bilo bedasto (htjela sam da bude po mojoj baki Leona)

----------


## Romy

Hm, imena....

Moja teta je dugo bila direktorica Ri banke i vodila neki sektor, ni sama ne znam koji, ali u kojem se nalazila arhiva štediša. Svako toliko bi došla na marendu s još jednim "biserom" i svi bi rikavali od smijeha...
Evo moj top 5:
Jean Paul Priskić :shock: 
Gržinić Solange (Solanž) 8) 
Deborah Šimurina
Noah Škrljević

Fali mi peti, zaboravila sam... :/ 

Što se nas tiče, na prvom UZV-u sam dobila info da je curica, što me učinilo presretnom jer sam oduvijek htjela kći i imena koja su bila u igri su Lara, Erika (u jednoj sam knjizi pročitala da je to najsretnije ime), Nia, Eva, Aurora, Nala i Leni. MM je amenovao samo Laru i Auroru (prvotna mu je ideja bila Zorka, ali sam ja uporabila veto i preimenovala je u Auroru s čim se on složio).
No, kasnije su se toj istoj curici spustili testisi i eto ga....MM je htio da se zove po njemu i njegovom ocu, ali ja to nisam htjela, pa smo išli na uži izbor imena...Patrick,Dominic, Lucas, Eric,Vigo, Orson, Ryan, Ben, Dan i Lucian. Na svaki je imao neki svoj "komentar" osim na Luciana. "J" smo izbacili da bude neobičnije. Ime ima i značenje koje mu tako savršeno paše.
"Htjela" sam 4 stvari: da bude kći, da ima plave oči, tamnu kosu i da puno spava. Dobila sam plave oči. I nije moglo ispasti bolje  :Heart:  .

Za drugo dijete, ako je curica i dalje su u igri Aurora i Eva (tu se lome koplja), a za dečka ....znam da ću iskamčiti jedno svoje :D .

Inače, ja sam Romina i ime mi je uvijek bilo super. Kao što kaže maria71, ime uz koje ne treba prezime, samo što je meni to pasalo...

----------


## Matanica

Karlo je trebao biti Mihael jer se tako sviđalo MM. Onda je MM kad se bližilo vrijeme poroda počeo fantazirati nešto kao "zamisli kad ga dozivaš- Mihaeeel, polomiš jezik". Ma zbunio se jadan pa je ispao Karlo jer je to i meni lijepo ime. Voljela bih da mi se kćer zove Meri. Ime mi je lijepo a znam samo jednu osobu koja se tako zove.

----------


## rica

Moja mišica je Ricca, ja sam Monika a MM Vjekoslav.

----------


## retha

> Voljela bih da mi se kćer zove Meri.


U Estoniji se Meri koristi kao prezime, a znaci _more_.

----------


## grace

Mismi Ira, Iva,Nenad i moja malenkost Gracijela

----------


## Larita

mi smo Sandra, Krešimir i Lara...

ja sam oduvijek znala da ću imati curicu i da će se zvati Nika... 
kad sam prvi put bila trudna bila je cura i nije bilo nikakih pregovora, bila je Nika i točka... nažalost izgubili smo bebu i kad sam drugi put bila trudna bili smo na sto muka... za dečka sam imala bezbroj ideja, svako muško ime koje bi isplivalo mi je bilo OK, valjda zato što sam podsvjesno željela kćer pa sam znala da mi muško neće ni trebati   :Rolling Eyes:  

za curicu mi je favorit bila Eva ali MM ni čuti, rekao je da će ju on onda zvati Đurđa na što sam ja ludila... 

Lara mi je bilo super, ali je moja seka uvijek govorila da će joj se djeca zvati Lara i Dominik pa joj nisam htjela kvariti kombinaciju   :Smile:  onda je jednog dana rekla "znaš, kad se već ne možete odlučiti, posudit ću ti ja Laru" i tko bi mogao odbiti... 

a za drugo opet nemam pojma, možda mi posudi i Dominika   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Ja sam bila za: Mai, Tia ili Rea. 

I bi Tia (računamo da će ona firma propasti za par godina  :Laughing: ). Dogovorila sam se s MMom da svatko određuje "svoj" spol, dakle ja curu, on dečka. 

Prepustih mu odluku jer mi je na kraju bilo tako svejedno, bila sam luda radi prenešenosti.

Inače, ich bin Marinella - po maminoj najboljoj frendici...

----------


## suzana_s

Jos u pubertetu mi se jako svidalo ime Laura, i govorila sam da ce se tako zvati moje dijete...
Kada sam ostala trudna, a prije nego sto smo saznali spol rekla sam MM ako bude cura bit ce Laura, a ako bude decko neka on bira ime, ja se slazem sa svime.

MM je Sinisa, princeza je Laura a ja sam Suzana

----------


## nanov

s mojom mamom je delal čovjek koji je imal kćer i zvala se Filipa..i meni je to bilo božanstveno ime..i MM se odmah složil se tako zove naša curica... a da je bila dečko zvala bi se Karlo..

inače, ja sam Nataša, a MM je Alen. i danas sam zadovoljna imenom, al kad sma bila mala nikako mi se nije sviđalo moje ime...

----------


## mamasch

Ja sam Martina (no nikad me nitko nije zvao tim krsnim imenom osim na faksu, nego je moja starija sestra htjela seku Maju po Pčelici, pa se odazivam na ime Maja), MM je Siniša, a djeca su nam Stela i Sven (trebali su biti Lucija i Luka ali ipak smo se odlučili za imena na S).
Možda nam idući par duplića budu Lucija i Luka?   :Laughing:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Ivana1976

Moja obitelj (djeca i mm ) imaju nesvakidašnja imena samo sam ja obična  - Ivana.
Deborah - starija kći
Louella - mlađa kći
Danglas - mm
Jesu li dovoljno neobična?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Moja obitelj (djeca i mm ) imaju nesvakidašnja imena samo sam ja obična  - Ivana.
> Deborah - starija kći
> Louella - mlađa kći
> Danglas - mm
> Jesu li dovoljno neobična?


Pa Deborah baš i nije, ali Louella, a pogotovo Danglas jesu.
Otkud su ta imena i što znače?

----------


## Ivana1976

Da pravo kažem nemam pojma.Pokušala sam naći na internetu značenje ,ali nisam ništa našla.Jedino znam da je Louella (skraćeno Lou)
bila želja moje mame jer je nekada davno čitala neku knjigu (nekog francuskog pisca) i da je taj lik iz knjige ostavio jak dojam na nju.Moj tata nije htio da se ja tako zovem pa sam joj uslišila želju.
Danglas je dobio ime po svome stricu isto francuzu ,a i prezime nam je francusko.

----------


## retha

> Danglas je dobio ime po svome stricu isto francuzu ,a i prezime nam je francusko.


Znaci ak se preselite u Francusku nitko nebude kuzio da ste stranci.   :Grin:

----------


## Elly

Ja sam zadovoljna mojim i imenom moje kceri - ja se zovem kao najmladja curica od Poslid (  :Grin:  ) i to je, iako biblijsko ime, prilicno rijetko i "neobicno" - mada sada sve manje. 

Moj podmladak je Erin - zajedno smo izabrali to ime (imali smo brojna zenska imena i nesto manje muskih, jer smo bili odlucili cekati do rodjenja da vidimo da li je curica ili decko) i barem zasad, to ime se svidja i njoj, a odlicno joj stoji.   :Heart:  

Inace znaci "mir".   :Heart:  

MM ima obicno hrvatsko ime, no po meni mu ne stoji. On mi vise izgleda kao neki Darko.   :Laughing:   Uglavnom ga zovem nadimkom.   :Grin:  

Za slijedecu bebu imam nekoliko ideja, no prije toga se trebam odluciti na novu bebu.   :Grin:  Zasad uzivamo utroje.   :Heart:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Mi smo se dosta dugo mučili sa imenima.Za curicu smo znali odmah -Nives ali za dečka nikako se odlučiti ili Vjekoslav ili Davor.Meni je bilo važno da me ime ne veže za neku" bljak" osobu pa smo birali imena koja nisu tako česta.Ja inače obožavam ta slavenska imena. Sada već dugo radimo na drugoj bebici pa kada bude nešto eto materjala za razmišljanje.Ovaj put imam posve drugačija imena u pripremi iako u zadnje vrijeme često razmišljam i o imenu Emil jer se tako zvao i moj pradjed i djed i tata ( sesra i ja smo prekinule tradiciju, a moj djed je bio poseban čovjek).
Za sada moj jedini miš se zove Vjekoslav,MM je Neven a ja sam Ivona i moje ime mi se jako sviđa i nkada nisam bila nezadovoljna izborom mojih roditelja  :Grin:  .

----------


## Nova

Mi smo običnoimenjaci Daniel i Katarina, ali nam je prezime VRLO neobično. Njemačko porijeklom, s duplim v. Nekako nam je uvjet bio da ime dobro zvuči uz prezime. I tako još prije nego smo zatrudnili smo smislili imena Mia i Aaron. Naravno kroz duuugih 9 mjeseci sam ja promijenila barem 10ak imena, ali na kraju je ipak ostao Aron. (ipak smo se odlučili za jedno a jer se tako i čita... a prezime je dovoljno komplicirano za zabavu objašnjavanja i slovkanja). 
Jako mi se sviđa to ime, ALI ponekad kad me bake na ulici pitaju kako se zove, najrađe bih rekla ANTE jer su mi presmješni komentari  :Laughing:  
Znam da je većini ime poznato po nekom susjedovom psu, ali to je manje eksponiran Mojsijev brat, veliki svećenik iz Biblije.  :Wink:

----------


## Veki

Mi smo Jelena i GOran, a klinci Barbara i Bruno. 
Dok smo birali ime za curku ja sam napravila popis sa pet svojih najdražih imena , aMM je izabrao. Dogovor za dečka je bio da on napravi popis, a ja biram. Pošto on nije imao ideja, seka i ja smo dale "radni" naziv za bebu. "Baco B(r)uno" i " seta Pet(r)a" jer nam je fora zvučalo. Tako je ostao Bruno.

----------


## Elly

> Znam da je većini ime poznato po nekom susjedovom psu, ali to je manje eksponiran Mojsijev brat, veliki svećenik iz Biblije.


Da sam bila musko, zvala bih se Aaron (sa dva A).   :Wink:

----------


## div

Ja i MM nismo dali nikakva biblijska imena iako smo vjernici,njegovi su se stalno čudili i pokušali nam nameći ono što se njima svidjelo  :Evil or Very Mad:   ali mi se nismo dali  :Wink:  
Ja sam Dijana a MM je Neven,cura nam se zove Dina a mali Ivano po Ivanu Baliču  :Grin:  
Moj MM je inače htio da mali bude Dmitrij :shock:  ali sva sreća pa nije  :Wink:  

__________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## paws

Kad smo prije par dana došli kod zamjenske pedijatrice veli ona muž i dijete imaju neobična imena, a mama je skroz obična.  :Laughing:  
Mm - Zrinoslav(svi ga zovu skračeno Zrino)
Naš najdraži sinko - Reni  :Heart:  
Mama - Silvija

----------


## Happy

Brigita & Klara

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mi smo Filip i Anita, dječica nam imaju imena koja smo jednostavno osjetili kao idealna za njih. O djevojčici Omi smo maštali od trena kad sam zatrudnijela kao da ne postoji nikakva mogućnost da je dječak. A Liam je trebao biti Noel dok se nije rodio i kad sam vidjela da on  definitivno nije Noel, prvi dan svog rođenja nije imao ime   :Embarassed:  , a drugi dan je dobio jedino ime koje nam se svidjelo (i meni i MM) odnosno Liam.

A susjedov pas Dario mi je najbolje ime za psa ikad!   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

To što netko ima neobično ili izgenerirano ime ,ne daje pravo da se mainstream ime daje psu....

Ja sam se dvoumila između Marka i Daria jer je to dijete koje sam začela bilo dar na sve moje dijagnoze....

i da mi  susjed ima psa koji se zove kao moje dijete ,ne bi se dobro proveo.....susjed,a ne pas

----------


## flower

jadna ja D je novog macka nazvala Marko...srecom da smo ti daleko...  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

> jadna ja D je novog macka nazvala Marko...srecom da smo ti daleko...


  :Laughing:  

gle mačak može,ćeno ne mere

----------


## Luna Rocco

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jadna ja D je novog macka nazvala Marko...srecom da smo ti daleko... 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> gle mačak može,ćeno ne mere


  :Laughing:  

Laknulo mi je, ja sam uvijek maštala da nazovem mačka Zdenko ili Ljubo. Na kraju ispao Snuff Coco.  :Razz:

----------


## Tiwi

Moj najdrazi nacak se zvao Pero. I bio je divan.

Mi smo Domagoj, Sanja i Patrik.

Htjeli bi curicu Tesu ali ne mere   :Laughing:   pa cemo ili radit decka ili smisljat novo ime.   :Razz:

----------


## Tiwi

:Rolling Eyes:  
 nacak = macak

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Htjeli bi curicu Tesu ali ne mere    pa cemo ili radit decka ili smisljat novo ime.


I ja mislim da ne mere. 8)   :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Htjeli bi curicu Tesu ali ne mere    pa cemo ili radit decka ili smisljat novo ime.  
> 
> 
> I ja mislim da ne mere. 8)


  :Razz:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

Pa kad već pričate o ljubimcima, mi imamo kornjaču Srečka! A tako se zove i sin od moje tete...

----------


## Eci

Baš sam jučer naišla na pekinezera koji se zove Ira kao i moja princeza. Baš nam je to bilo fora, i meni i Irama.

----------


## Elly

> Pa kad već pričate o ljubimcima, mi imamo kornjaču Srečka! A tako se zove i sin od moje tete...


A moj pas je bio Donald   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Elly

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa kad već pričate o ljubimcima, mi imamo kornjaču Srečka! A tako se zove i sin od moje tete...
> 
> 
> A moj pas je bio Donald


 A ribica Natasa.   :Grin:  (umalo zaboravih)

----------


## maria71

a da li bi htjela da netko nazove psa po tebi ili tvojoj kćeri ?

ne provociram, samo pitam

----------


## Matanica

A šta kažete na ime Meri za curu?

----------


## apricot

ja bih bila počašćena   :Heart:  
pretpostavljam da ljudi imaju ljubimce zato što ih vole, pa mi ne bi smetalo da se nečije, npr, magare, zove po meni.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> To što netko ima neobično ili izgenerirano ime ,ne daje pravo da se mainstream ime daje psu....


Ne znam točno što bi ovo trebalo značiti, jer susjed čiji je pas Dario ima sinove - Marka i Karla, a ako je meni uskraćeno pravo da psa nazovem Dario jer su mi djeca netradicionalnih imena, morala bi znati točan pravilnik i članak u zakonu gdje to piše pa da spriječim sudske troškove radi ilegalnog imenovanja.   :Grin: 

No, mogla bi također potpisati apricot jer davanje ljudskih imena psima ne umanjuje ljude, već uvećava i daje važnost i priznanje životinji, stoga je meni to još uvijek jako simpatično i drago.

Mogu bez problema zamisliti mačku Anitu, konja Filipa, vjevericu Omi i hrčka Liam-a. Ne bih se nimalo ljutila da se ljubimci zovu po našim imenima.

----------


## maria71

:Bye:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Zašto mašeš? 

Super ti je potpis!   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

LUFTAM SE! 8) 

gle ,meni je drago da ti nemaš problem s davanjem ljudskih imena životinjama

eto ja imam , pa makar ispala tradicionalistkinja ili neokonzervativka

meni ne smeta što netko ima neobično ime,ali mi smeta kad netko da   tradicionalno ime pesu

kao što sam i napisala na jednom drugom topicu, iz solidarnosti sa frendicom sam jela vege prehranu po hotelima, ali sam isto tako alergična na militantne vegije koji mi zaurlaju kad prinosim batak ustima-JEEEDEŠ LEŠŠ   ( imam takvih u familiji )


eto

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kužim te. 

Evo, za ljubav tebi i svim sličnima, ako ću ikad imati psa  nazvati  ću ga toliko čudnim imenom da ga nitko neće moći ni izgovoriti!   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

samo obrati pažnju na potpis i sve će biti ok  8)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ako netko voli psa, neće ga manje voljeti ako se zove Garo, Žućo, a ne Pero.
Čovjek je čovjek, a pas je pas, kao što ne bi s psom spavala u krevetu tako ga ne bi nazvala Dario ili Marko ili neko drugo uobičajeno ljudsko ime.
Isto vrijedi i za mačke, papige, magarce....
Jedino ljudsko ime koje mi ide uz kujice je Nera, i to mi je prije za psa nego čovjeka, neka se ne uvrijede mame Nere, ako ima koja.

----------


## maria71

sad buš došla na crnu listu   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> sad buš došla na crnu listu


Zbog Nere ili pasova?

----------


## maria71

zbog svega   :Wink:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

(kršitelj koda) i ja  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Elly

> a da li bi htjela da netko nazove psa po tebi ili tvojoj kćeri ?


Zasto ne?   :Heart:  

Natasa je bila moja "velika" frendica, starija od mene, i obozavala sam ju. Bilo je sasvim normalno meni, tada trogodisnjakinji, da ribici koju sam zavoljela isto toliko kao i frendicu Natasu - dam to ime. 
Koliko se sjecam, Natasi je to bilo jako simpaticno.   :Heart:  

A Donald, moj dragi, predragi Doni... on je dobio ime jer sam - tad sam bila u srednjoj - cula to ime koje je bilo pomalo "neobicno" (citaj: tada rijetko), i odmah mi se dopalo, svima u obitelji se takodjer dopalo, i tak je moj najdrazi pesek dobio ime. 

Njega sam voljela (a i on nas, i bio je s nama dugo, dugo, dok nije umro od duboke psece starosti, s 18 godina) i vise nego sto volim ili cu ikad voljeti neke ljude.   :Heart:  I ne mogu ga zamisliti s nijedim drugim imenom (ma koliko bi to drugo ime bilo _tradicionalnije_, ili _prihvatljivije za psa_ (ma sta to imalo znaciti  :/)). 

I, ako netko iz istih pobuda da moje ime ili ime moje kceri svom kucnom ljubimcu (prema kojem se odnosi s istom razinom ljubavi i paznje) - to mi moze samo biti milo.   :Heart:  

Uostalom, potpisujem apricot:



> ja bih bila počašćena    
> pretpostavljam da ljudi imaju ljubimce zato što ih vole, pa mi ne bi smetalo da se nečije, npr, magare, zove po meni.


Eto maria71, kad vec ne provociras, imas i odgovor i cijelu pricu.   :Wink:  

A kome to ne pase - ne pase. Uostalom, de gustibus...  8)

----------


## maria71

Lijepo si mi elaborirala svoj stav!

Ali definitvno nisam uvjerena da si u pravu glede imenovanja životinja ljudskim imenima .....ni ti ni tvoji ostali istomišljenici.....

no ,duga je noć ,vruća ,a kako smo utvrdili da se ne slažemo daljnja komunikacija je izlišna .....  :Bye:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kako bi jedan moj dragi prijatelj rekao, ako dvije glave misle isto, jedna od njih ne misli.

Meni je ok da se ne slažemo, a drago mi je i čuti ovakve stavove, zato što mi ne bi bilo drago da nekoga nehotice uvrijedim imenovanjem svojih ljubimaca.

----------


## Elly

> Ali definitvno nisam uvjerena da si u pravu glede imenovanja životinja ljudskim imenima .....ni ti ni tvoji ostali istomišljenici.....


Pa ni ne trazim da budem _u pravu_. Pitala si - ja ti odgovorih. 
I, kao sto vec rekoh, a slazem se i sa Anitom, kome pase - pase. Kome ne... :slijeg-ramenima:  :Grin:   :Bye:

----------


## vissnja

A ja imam komšiju Žuću i sad on ljut jer misli da su deca iz dvorišta nazvala kera po njemu. A obojica žuti......

On topic: MM i ja imamo cesta imena (Uros i Ivana) a prezime duuuuuuuugacko, pa smo birali krato ime. Celu trudnocu je Nadja bila Jana, ali kad se rodila mala, crna i besno zavristala, nekako nam nije bila Jana (meni je Jana neka mila devojcica, a ova nasa stalno namrstena). 
Inace meni je tiha patnja i zelja bila Sofija ali MM je stavio veto na to ime jer mu se neomiljena baba tako zvala.
Druga cerka ce da mi bude Djurdja, a sin Oleg  :D

----------


## blis

> Druga cerka ce da mi bude Djurdja, a sin Oleg  :D


Osim ako opet bijesno ne zavrišti, pa ispadne da ime ne paše.  :Laughing:  Moja mama je Đurđa.  :Kiss:

----------


## retha

> A šta kažete na ime Meri za curu?


Meni netko kaze Meri..ja odmah sebi u glavi dodam Cetinic.   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Matanica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A šta kažete na ime Meri za curu?
> 
> 
> Meni netko kaze Meri..ja odmah sebi u glavi dodam Cetinic.


i ja odmah pomislim na "konobo mooojaaaa"   :Grin:  



ne znam gdje sam citala, cini mi se u nekom prirucniku za odgoj pasa, da se zivotinjama stvarno ne trebaju davati ljudska imena.

----------


## sbuczkow

Meni se pas zove Lujza, ali samo zato sto smo je nasli kad smo vec imali jednu Lottu. I onda sam ovu pronadjenu nazvala Lujza radi knjige Blizanke, gdje su one bile Lujza i Lotta.   :Grin:  
A inace, kad sam bila skroz mala macke su mi se zvale Jakov, Marija, Miro i sl...   :Razz:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Imala sam susjedu, staru gospođu Saru, prekrasna žena, umrla prije 15 godina.
Imali smo u zgradi rotvajlericu Saru, krasno blago, ali je zahvaljujući indolentnoj vlasnici pišala po liftu.
Krepala je prije 2 mjeseca i sad mogu uć u lift bez da pazim da ne ugazim u lokvu.
Sara mi je krasno ime, snažno, bilo mi je u kombinaciji za kćer, ali sada kad čujem Sara prvo mi na pamet padne kuja koja piša gdje stigne, a tek se onda sjetim pokojne susjede.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Imala sam susjedu, staru gospođu Saru, prekrasna žena, umrla prije 15 godina.
Imali smo u zgradi rotvajlericu Saru, krasno blago, ali je zahvaljujući indolentnoj vlasnici pišala po liftu.
Krepala je prije 2 mjeseca i sad mogu uć u lift bez da pazim da ne ugazim u lokvu.
Sara mi je krasno ime, snažno, bilo mi je u kombinaciji za kćer, ali sada kad čujem Sara prvo mi na pamet padne kuja koja piša gdje stigne, a tek se onda sjetim pokojne susjede.

----------


## maria71

> Imala sam susjedu, staru gospođu Saru, prekrasna žena, umrla prije 15 godina.
> Imali smo u zgradi rotvajlericu Saru, krasno blago, ali je zahvaljujući indolentnoj vlasnici pišala po liftu.
> Krepala je prije 2 mjeseca i sad mogu uć u lift bez da pazim da ne ugazim u lokvu.
> Sara mi je krasno ime, snažno, bilo mi je u kombinaciji za kćer, ali sada kad čujem Sara prvo mi na pamet padne kuja koja piša gdje stigne, a tek se onda sjetim pokojne susjede.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## rayna

i moji su susjedi imali kujicu Saru,ja sam imala mačka Igora.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> i moji su susjedi imali kujicu Saru,


OT
Da nismo možda susjedi?
Mada ja onu hrgu od rotvajlerice ne bi nazvala kujicom.

----------


## mama courage

kad sam bila dijete (negdje 5 god.) dida mi je kupio kanarinca. prema mojoj zelji zvali smo ga GOLUBAN. 

 :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> kad sam bila dijete (negdje 5 god.) dida mi je kupio kanarinca. prema mojoj zelji zvali smo ga GOLUBAN.


Gradsko dijete pa su ti sve ptice bile golubovi?   :Wink:  

Nego... ovaj topic bi trebalo preimenovati u Imena- vasa, vase djece i kucnih ljubimaca...

----------


## maxovamama

Ja sam Maja, MM je Marko.
Sin je Max a kćer Saša.
  Davno smo se još dogovorili da će nam kćer biti Isa, prema otoku Visu, na kojem smo stalno ljetovali kao cura i dečko, a sin Moris.
Moris je otpao u trudnoći i tek kada sam rodila odlučili smo se za Maxa. Bake su bile :shock:  :shock: 
Slijedeća beba još veći šok za bake. Curica, a Saša. A meni tako predivno.  :Heart:

----------


## anima

maxovamama, baš mi se sviđa tvoj izbor, super, posebno max   :Heart:  
mogu misliti  na kakve komentare nailazite, nama s Nina nije lako a tek vi   :Razz:

----------


## rayna

> Rayna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i moji su susjedi imali kujicu Saru,
> 
> 
> OT
> Da nismo možda susjedi?
> Mada ja onu hrgu od rotvajlerice ne bi nazvala kujicom.


  i ja sam u prvi mah pomislila,al 
  ova moja susjedica Sara je bila mala mješanka.  :Laughing:

----------


## rayna

joj maxovamama,naš sadašnji pas je max.  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

meni je max ili maks bas lijepo ime za klinca. imam frendove ciji se sin isto zove max. 
mi smo boris i barbara, a mali se zove feđa. to je bilo jedino ime oko kojeg smo se uspjeli dogovoriti, i meni je bas lijepo, zvuci ruski a ja obozavam i ruski i ruska imena  :Grin:

----------


## rayna

ja mislim da nije niš loše ak se kućnim ljubimcima daju ljudska imana, pa to su stvorenja koja volimo,tak da zašto ne.  :Smile:

----------


## Nova

Nisam valjda ja započela ovu sagu o ljudsko-životinjskim imenima s mojim Aronom  :Grin:  
Potpisujem tkogod je rekao da se možemo složiti da se ne slažemo.

----------


## (maša)

Evo  moja susjeda koje treba rodit krajem 9 mjeseca čeka dječaka Artona...

----------


## maxovamama

*Nova*


Meni je Aron prekrasno ime, ak budem imala još sinova, Aron je prvi odabir.

----------


## choko

Kod nas je bilo jednostavno.Kad smo se upoznali (mm i ja ) odmah je pala prica o braku djeci i svemu sto ide uz to.znam da smo imali samo mali tv ,ali to sad nije ni bitno
MM je izjavio kako bi za decka htio da se zove Noa ,a ja sam zeljela curicu Lu...kad sam ostala trudna ta imena su bila u igri samo smo cekali da vidimo sta nosim.
I tako danas imao maloga Noa,a za koju godinu nadam se i Lu.

----------


## paws

Moja mica maca se zove joonie-juniorka(kako nam je kada lakše izgovoriti)  :Heart:  
Kad sam bila klinka u susjedstvu sam imala macu Čipi(a sin joj je bio Đeri), zvali smo ju Čipica  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

U mom selu dok su još ljudi držali krave prije nekih 20 godina - svaka druga krava se zvala Jadranka, Cvita i sl. :D Konji su bili Cvitani ....

Jedan od mojih prijedloga za curu je bilo i ime Cvita - no moji su svi graknuli da što ću dijete nazvati kravljim imenom  :Grin:  

I eno, ona glumica dala djetetu ime Cvita... a ima i poznatih Cvita i Cvijeta u Hrvata ...

----------


## maria71

Pisava, Šarulja,....Lisko  to su mi neka kravlje-konjska imena koja mi zvone iz priča moje pokojne babe....

Ovo sa kravom koja se zove Jadranka mi se čini ispred svog vremena...

Kako se preziva ona spisateljica koja je porijeklom iz Gospića FLora ( Cvijeta ) ?

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam čula za kravu Jadranku, ali jesam za Jagodu. Kod moje bake je Cveta uobičajeno ime za kravu, pa me i Cvita odmah na to asocira.
Bakini susjedi su curici dali ime Linda, koje je meni btw. jako lijepo i ženstveno. Međutim moja baka je bila  :shock: i rekla: "pa kakvo je to ime? tak smo nekad nazivali kobile..."

----------


## tanja_b

Ispast će da je uobičajeno da kobile imaju ljudska imena.
Znam iz obiteljskih priča da su se nekad kobile u Slavoniji nazivale Olga   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

meni se čini da ovaj čarobni topic broji svoje zadnje sekunde prije zaključavanja  :Grin:

----------


## loonalee

:Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Moj ujak, mamin brat, na Kordunu je imao krave Jadranku i Biserku.
A tetka s druge strane, očeva sestra se zove Biserka, kći joj je Jadranka.
Kako obitelji nemaju veze jedna s drugom moj ujak nije imao pojma da se one tako zovu, niti su one znale da mi ujna muze Biserku i Jadranku  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali baš nije lijepo ispalo.

----------


## maria71

umirem od smijeha ,umireeeeeeem

----------


## maria71

već sam jednom pisala

moja pokojna prababa anica je imala 2 unuke koje su se zvale Jasna i Vesna ( danas ,mislim da nitko ne naziva frišku bebu Jasna ili Vesna )

i onda ih je zvala, jer su se cure znale zaigrati ovako:

OOOOO JASLAAAAAAA, O VESLLLLLLA, O VRAG VAM IMENA PONADIVA !!!!!!

----------


## AdioMare

:Laughing:  
Maria, jesu li svi biseri od jedne te iste babe?

----------


## Linda

> Bakini susjedi su curici dali ime Linda, koje je meni btw. jako lijepo i ženstveno. Međutim moja baka je bila  i rekla: "pa kakvo je to ime? tak smo nekad nazivali kobile..."


 :Laughing: 

Meni je frendica rekla da zna pesa Lindu dok je još vjerovala da se samo šalim kad sam rekla da razmišljamo o tom imenu. Reko, pesi su mi baš drage životinje, a ni protiv konja nemam niš, pa nek bude... al' da netko nazove zmiju ili tarantulu Linda, e tad bih se već zapitala.  :Laughing: 




> OOOOO JASLAAAAAAA, O VESLLLLLLA, O VRAG VAM IMENA PONADIVA !!!!!!


Na podu sam!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

biseri potječu od nekoliko baba

sve su mi rod, što znači da sam ja njihova sublimacija   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

maria71  -   :Laughing:  baš me nasmija! Imam i ja jednu babu što tako kune!

A još jedna bapska fora je od bake moje šogorice: ona ima dvije kćeri, a te dvije kćeri još po dvije: ženskih imena koliko hoćeš, pa ona kada hoće nekog dozvati krene redom:"Anja, Darka, Lana,... ma kak se zove moja mlađa kćerka?!"  :Laughing:

----------


## Amelie32

Ja i sestra smo kao klinke imale kućne ljubimce, 2 piceka, moj se zvao Pero, a njezin Arhimed. Poslije smo imale mačku Klarisu dok nismo skužili da ima jajca pa smo mu ime promijenili u Miki. Mislim da danas više gotovo ni nema razlike između ljudskih i životinjskih imena, djeci se daje ime Rex, psu ime Dario, pa kaj ? Na roditeljima je odgovornost oko izbora imen za svog potomka,  a kućnim ljubimcima i ostaloj živadi je tak svejedno koje ste im ime nadjenuli.

----------


## Mum2Be

Vec dugo godina svi psi koje sam imala, imala su pseca imena (mada trenutno imam Tiju, a mala susjeda mi Tia...)
Nego, kad sam bila mala pas mi se zvao Goran  :shock: , a imala sam i srnu Maju (kojoj je btw susjeda dala kravlje mlijeko i ova uginula   :Sad:   )

----------


## Tiwi

Pa mi smo dosli i do krava.   :Laughing:  

Kad smo vec kod kravica.. moja pokojna baba, šokica, od milja me zvala Milka. I to Miiilka.  Ko da je znala. samo kaj ja nemrem nikak dobit cokoladu od tog svog mlijeka.

Druga, isto pokojna baba, bila je totalno spaljena, uvijek smo rikavali na njene fore. A vec je pred kraj bila malo "tanja" s memorijom, pa me dozivala: Tanja, Jasna, Zlata ...Ahahahahahaaa... Sanja!!!  Pa ti vidi. 

Inace, MM veli da ak drugo bude sin, bil bu Neo. Hm. Ono, meni je fora, al kajjaznam. Da ne bi ispalo da se glupiramo.

----------


## maria71

odmah vidim Nea u crnom kožnjaku ,ray ban naočalama i onom nokiom kaj se izvlači i ima antenu.......

----------


## clio180

> odmah vidim Nea u crnom kožnjaku ,ray ban naočalama i onom nokiom kaj se izvlači i ima antenu.......


potpisujem!   :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Meni je Neo predivno ime

Ja inace volim neobicna imena...

Sto se ovih imena kucnih ljubimaca tice, davno sam (i nikad vise ne bih) imala perzijskog macka kome sam dala ime Carlos. 
S 13 god imala sam kornjacu koja se zvala Paolo (po Paolu Maldiniju  :Grin:  , samo nikad  nisam skuzila kako vidjet je li kornjaca on ili ona, ipak ostade Paolo)
I dala bih ljubimcima bilo koje drugo, ljudsko ili macje ime, ako bi mi pasalo uz njih.

----------


## mamaZAGREB

MARIO (veliki dječak) 
GORDAN (srednji dječak)
ANDREJ (mali dječak)
JOSIP (MM)
LIDIJA (ja)
ILIJA (hrčak)

----------


## migulica

Kora-malo čudovište
Zlatan-tatan
Iva-ja

----------


## Tiwi

> odmah vidim Nea u crnom kožnjaku ,ray ban naočalama i onom nokiom kaj se izvlači i ima antenu.......


  :Laughing:  

pa da. o tome i pricam.

iako mi, ak to nekako izbacim iz glave, zvuci okej.

----------


## retha

Mene Neo ne asocira na nikakve koznjake. Pojma nemam o cem vi pricate?  :?

----------


## ZO

> Mene Neo ne asocira na nikakve koznjake. Pojma nemam o cem vi pricate?  :?


 o Neu iz Matrix-a

----------


## maria71

evo 

MATRIX

----------


## white_musk

moj sin je dobio ime po poslaniku Isau(Isusu) koji je jako duboko kako u mom,tako i srcu MM-a.
To je osoba, koja me fascinira sa svojim postojanjem, životnim putem i ljubavlju(u svakom pogledu), ali i kao primjer privrženog i odanog sina(odnos Merjem(Marije) i Isaa(Isusa) je toliko lijep da se riječima ne može izraziti)

U islamu,roditelji budu nagrađeni od Boga ako djetetu daju ime nekog poslanika i to na taj način da djete dobije neku(ili više) osobina tog posebnog  čovjeka (ili jedne od posebnih žena)

Mi smo kod Isaa otkrili neke stavri i pucam od sreće kad god neku primjetim.  :Zaljubljen:  

ja se zovem Enisa ,ime sam dobila po nani koju nažalost nikad nisam upoznala  :Sad:  
sviđa mi se značenje(prijateljica puna dobrih želja)

MM je Emir  :Smile:

----------


## rayna

meni se ne sviđa ni Neo,ni Leo,ni Teo  :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

> Moj najdrazi nacak se zvao Pero. I bio je divan.
> 
> Mi smo Domagoj, Sanja i Patrik.
> 
> Htjeli bi curicu Tesu ali ne mere    pa cemo ili radit decka ili smisljat novo ime.


ahaaaaa, i koda tebe tata i sin slave imendan isti dan
a ja mislila kao mi smo originalni  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
al zato razmišljamo da ak ćemo imat curu - bude Paola, pa da slavi s mamom  :Laughing:

----------


## retha

> evo 
> 
> MATRIX


Na plakatu su dva, koji sad? Celavi ili Keanu R. (valjda se tak pise) ?
Sorry, al ja fakat nisam neki veliki ljubitelj Matrixa pa sam zaboravila kak se tko u filmu zvao. 
A sad me naravno zanima kad sam baba znatizeljna.   :Grin:

----------


## Leina mama

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo 
> 
> MATRIX
> 
> 
> Na plakatu su dva, koji sad? Celavi ili Keanu R. (valjda se tak pise) ?
> ...


Keanu Reeves je Neo   :Smile:

----------


## retha

> Keanu Reeves je Neo


He..pa onda je Neo jedno zbilja simpaticno ime!   :Grin:

----------


## domy

Mi smo još davno, čak možda prije braka složili oko imena. 
Jednom smo gledali film "Policajac iz vrtića" tamo ima dečkić Dominik meni je bio jako medeni i tak smo se složili da če se muško djete zvati Dominik.

----------


## mmmama

Mi smo 4M. 

Marita (starija mezimica)
Marsela (mladja mezimica)
Milvia (ja)
Martin (MM)

Marita je slucajno ispala na M, trebala je biti Ula ili zara pa smo se predomislili kad se rodila. Onda smo skuzili da smo svi na M pa smo zato i za drugu mezimicu trazili ime na M.

A jos se i prezivamo na M.   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

mmmammma mmmia   :Grin:

----------


## Amelie32

> Mi smo 4M. 
> 
> Marita (starija mezimica)
> Marsela (mladja mezimica)
> Milvia (ja)
> Martin (MM)
> 
> Marita je slucajno ispala na M, trebala je biti Ula ili zara pa smo se predomislili kad se rodila. Onda smo skuzili da smo svi na M pa smo zato i za drugu mezimicu trazili ime na M.
> 
> A jos se i prezivamo na M.


Meni je to genijalno !  :Smile:

----------


## romi

:D  Di me nađete, sa imenom Neo!
Od prije tri i pol godine kada se vodila bitka oko bebina imena - skoro je pobijedio Neo - baš po Keanu (još kada bi tako izgledao jednog dana, no ajde bar je tamnoput...), no bliža i daljnja okolina se zgražala nad tim imenom, pa sam tužna odustala.
Druga opcija je bila MAK, a pobijedio je DINO i to ime je kao stvoreno za njega.
Uvjet za imena mi je bio - kratko, razumljivo i bez mogučnosti skračivanja.

Da je bila cura, najvjerovatnije bi bila Tia, a sada mi se sviđa Mai.  :Smile:  
Tko zna, možda idući put.

Usput ja sam Romina - navikla sam biti jedina u osnovnoj, pa srednjoj, pa na faxu, meni paše - osim kada se moraš za nešto izvući - ma nema šanse, svi te znaju. MM je Aki - meni Genijalno!

Moje živine od mačaka su se zvale -Muka/Nika/Maša/  - a sada imamo Riku 2.g.

----------


## maria71

> Moje živine od mačaka su se zvale -Muka/Nika/*Maša*/ - a sada imamo Riku 2.g.


 :shock:   :Sad:  









 :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

ja se sićam sa svog sela krava Robice i Biserke.
za "pripast" moju šeficu smislili smo kravu Šarenku (fala joj, nekoliko puta je grdne situacije ispravila :D ), a Šarenka koja je utjelovljenje zla ima sestru, i to dobricu, Šarulju.  :Laughing:  

moj pas je zvao Ike (Ajk). Taman kad smo ga dobili na tv-u bila serija o dwightu eisenhoveru i mozgamo mi kako nadit pasu ime. kad majkec ispali: aj tiše malo, neka čujem ovo o Ajku. i tako je pas dobio ime.

sad imamo dvi male mace: jedna se zove Pepa (po prasici Pepi sa Nove) i Snoopy-a. i oba je imena dala šefica.  :Heart:

----------


## dolega

> Mi smo 4M. 
> 
> Marita (starija mezimica)
> Marsela (mladja mezimica)
> Milvia (ja)
> Martin (MM)
> 
> Marita je slucajno ispala na M, trebala je biti Ula ili zara pa smo se predomislili kad se rodila. Onda smo skuzili da smo svi na M pa smo zato i za drugu mezimicu trazili ime na M.
> 
> A jos se i prezivamo na M.


mezimice imaju krasna imena  :Smile:

----------


## Iva

Gabrijel je ime dobio po jednom prekrasnom dječaku kojeg sam upoznala u Vinogradskoj bolnici kad sam sa 17 god bila na operaciji sinusa a predobri doktor Baudoin me smjestio na dječji odjel... (hvala mu)

Imao je 1,5g i bio je jako bolestan (nadam se da je danas veliki, jaki i zdravi dečko)  i jako se vezao uz mene jer mu mama i tata nisu bili iz Zg i nisu mogli svaki dan dolaziti, a on je bio tako njezan i krhak i ja sam ga stalno nosila i cuvala i spavala s njim. Bila sam jedina koja ga je po noci mogla smiriti i uspavati...i tad sam odlucila da ako cu ikada imati sina...zvat će se po njemu...to je bilo negdje 1999.

Mihael je bio nekakav logicni slijed u prici s andjelima  :Smile:  iako MM u pocetku i nije bio odusevljen, na sto sam ja imala i rezervu...Vlaho- tako mi se muz zove, ali njemu je to bilo glupo da se dijete zove isto kao i on (ocito nije na istoj valnoj duzini sa Gibonijem   :Laughing:  ), ali nakon sto je prisustvovao porodu rekao mi je da imam svako pravo odluciti kako ce nam se dijete zvati  :Smile:

----------


## Iva

Gabrijel je ime dobio po jednom prekrasnom dječaku kojeg sam upoznala u Vinogradskoj bolnici kad sam sa 17 god bila na operaciji sinusa a predobri doktor Baudoin me smjestio na dječji odjel... (hvala mu)

Imao je 1,5g i bio je jako bolestan (nadam se da je danas veliki, jaki i zdravi dečko)  i jako se vezao uz mene jer mu mama i tata nisu bili iz Zg i nisu mogli svaki dan dolaziti, a on je bio tako njezan i krhak i ja sam ga stalno nosila i cuvala i spavala s njim. Bila sam jedina koja ga je po noci mogla smiriti i uspavati...i tad sam odlucila da ako cu ikada imati sina...zvat će se po njemu...to je bilo negdje 1999.

Mihael je bio nekakav logicni slijed u prici s andjelima  :Smile:  iako MM u pocetku i nije bio odusevljen, na sto sam ja imala i rezervu...Vlaho- tako mi se muz zove, ali njemu je to bilo glupo da se dijete zove isto kao i on (ocito nije na istoj valnoj duzini sa Gibonijem   :Laughing:  ), ali nakon sto je prisustvovao porodu rekao mi je da imam svako pravo odluciti kako ce nam se dijete zvati  :Smile: 

E, da ja sam .... ofkors...Iva  :Laughing:

----------


## Aphro

da se i mi upisemo   :Grin:  

Marko
Kresimir (MM) aka. Kreso  :Smile: 
Jelena 

inace, meni je predivno zensko ime Lejla., MM-u se ne svidja, pa ako budemo imali i curicu zvati ce se Lana  :Smile:

----------


## abonjeko

Mak mi je predobro ime a, da se nadovežem, ja upravo nikada ne bih nazvala sina Neo baš zato što mi se Keanu Reeves nikako ne sviđa...fizički mi je tooootalno bezveze....a Neo bi me baš podsjećalo na njega....  :Razz:

----------


## jassi

mama Jasminka

mezimac Antonio- znala sam to ime vec prije 20-tak godina  :Grin:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Gabrijel je ime dobio po jednom prekrasnom dječaku kojeg sam upoznala u Vinogradskoj bolnici kad sam sa 17 god bila na operaciji sinusa a predobri doktor Baudoin me smjestio na dječji odjel... (hvala mu)
> 
> Imao je 1,5g i bio je jako bolestan (nadam se da je danas veliki, jaki i zdravi dečko)  i jako se vezao uz mene jer mu mama i tata nisu bili iz Zg i nisu mogli svaki dan dolaziti, a on je bio tako njezan i krhak i ja sam ga stalno nosila i cuvala i spavala s njim. Bila sam jedina koja ga je po noci mogla smiriti i uspavati...i tad sam odlucila da ako cu ikada imati sina...zvat će se po njemu...to je bilo negdje 1999.
> 
> Mihael je bio nekakav logicni slijed u prici s andjelima  iako MM u pocetku i nije bio odusevljen, na sto sam ja imala i rezervu...Vlaho- tako mi se muz zove, ali njemu je to bilo glupo da se dijete zove isto kao i on (ocito nije na istoj valnoj duzini sa Gibonijem   ), ali nakon sto je prisustvovao porodu rekao mi je da imam svako pravo odluciti kako ce nam se dijete zvati 
> 
> E, da ja sam .... ofkors...Iva


Nadam se da će stići i Rafael  :Heart:

----------


## irai

SIN - KORADO
MM - MARKO
JA - IRA

MM je htio da se sin zove Mihael ali to mi je nekako uobičajeno. Htjela sam nešto neobično. Od kuma neki prijatelji imaju sina koji se zove Korado i jako mi se sviđalo to ime pa sam mm nagovorila na to ime. Inače mali je farabuto a vjerujem da će i moj biti. Inače u hr ih ima oko stotinjak tako da je rijetko ime.
Što se tiče kućnih ljubimaca imamo tigricu po imenu Ćuki!!

----------


## sandra123

Ja sam-Sandra

MM-Slavko

Kći-Matea

Sin-Jozo(po didu)

Sin-Daniel(svi ga zovu-Dado)

Sin-Roko(zajednička odluka)

----------


## bfamily

Ja - Ljubica Stošica (dobila sam ime po dvije nane)

MM - Tomislav

Naša curica - Enola

Htjeli smo neobično ime baš zato što ne volimo naša "starinska" imena.
Osobno ne volim kad ljudi daju djetetu ime po mužu ili po pokojnima.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ria

Ja sam Sanja
MM Silvio
A mrva je Ariana, zovemo je Ria.


Meni se to ime sviđalo godinama prije nego sam zatrudnila i tako je ostalo do kraja, MM se složio i eto. No sad je toliko ljudi zove Ria jer smo mi tako počeli (da izbjegnemo nadimke tipa Jana ili Ana, ne zato što nam se ne sviđa već zato što su to imena sama za sebe) da smo 100 puta rekli da smo je tako mogli i službeno nazvat  :Smile:

----------


## TIZA2

Ja - Sandra

MM - Dean

MK - Zara

MS - Tin

Z sam birala ja a T. MM

----------


## Kajo

ja sam Josipa

MM - Katarino

curica - Nora

----------


## Vivica

Tata je Branimir, a sin je Bruno. Tako da su moji muškići doma Brane i Bruno. Moja nećakinja ih zove Bvane i Bvuno. A najveća fora je kad se ljudi zeznu pa sineka zovu Brane (i često se to desi, pa i mojoj mami).

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja sam Josipa
> 
> MM - Katarino
> 
> curica - Nora


1.x čujem za muško ime Katarino
zanimljivo

----------


## Yuna

Meni se pesica zvala Megi, ali nazvala bih i kćerkicu odmah tako (da se ne bi netko uvrijedio).

----------


## Matanica

> Meni se pesica zvala Megi, ali nazvala bih i kćerkicu odmah tako (da se ne bi netko uvrijedio).


Megi  mi je baš lijepo ime, a još mi se sviđaju  Mei i Meri (za koju ste rekle da vas odmah baca na Meri Cetinić   :Razz:  al ja ne odustajem)

----------


## mama Jelena

Moji su mom bratu i meni dali lijepa narodna imena Jelena i Janko..
I meni su stvarno lijepa... Sviđa mi se još i Dubravka, ali ne ide uz naše dugo prezime...
BTW što znači zapravo MM - moj muž!?!?
djeca: Filip, Kim (cura je ako se pitate), i sad smo u mukama za treće,  curicu - Hana ili Stela...

----------


## bfamily

> Moji su mom bratu i meni dali lijepa narodna imena Jelena i Janko..
> I meni su stvarno lijepa... Sviđa mi se još i Dubravka, ali ne ide uz naše dugo prezime...
> BTW što znači zapravo MM - moj muž!?!?
> djeca: Filip, Kim (cura je ako se pitate), i sad smo u mukama za treće,  curicu - Hana ili Stela...


Da, MM = moj muž

----------


## DOMI

Ja sam Ines. suprug je Ivica.Našoj ljepotici je on odabrao ime,Dorotea, a njih dvoje su odabrali ime za našu pridošlicu,Dominik. Što se tiče ženskih imena meni se sviđaju Rea,Antea,Gabriela, a muška Rino,Rio i Gabriel. Ali ja baš nisam imala izbora.Suprug je davno odabrao Dorotea dok sad nema šanse protiv njih dvoje.  :Love:

----------


## bfamily

DOMI dobrodošla! Vidim da ti je prvi post pa da ti poželim dobrodošlicu.
 :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Moji su mom bratu i meni dali lijepa narodna imena Jelena i Janko..
> I meni su stvarno lijepa... Sviđa mi se još i Dubravka, ali ne ide uz naše dugo prezime...
> BTW što znači zapravo MM - moj muž!?!?
> djeca: Filip, Kim (cura je ako se pitate), i sad smo u mukama za treće,  curicu - Hana ili Stela...



SLažem se za Jelenu- tako se zove moja mlađa. Ime danas baš i nije tako često (ili se varam?), nama predivno, a starija nam se zove Lana. 

Kao male šumske životinjice. Nakon svih onih domaćih  :Laughing:

----------


## leah

Ksenija (moj bebi)   :Heart:  
Nikola (MM)
Vesna (ja)

----------


## DOMI

Još 2,5 mjeseca do dolaska našeg Dominika a ja se ne mogu naviknuti na to ime.Jednostavno mi je čudno.S Doroteom nije bilo tako.Nju inače zovemo Dora.A kako ću njega zvati?! Da je bar Rino... Još sam ovdje naišla na masu lijepih imena a kad sam ih ja tražila ni jedno mi nije bilo dovoljno dobro, tj.zvučno.Sad mi je gotovo,svi znaju da će se zvati Dominik :/

----------


## filip

Davor(muz)
Natalija(ja)
Benjamin(sin)
Julija(28.02.07)

----------


## filip

> Davor(muz)
> Natalija(ja)
> Benjamin(sin)
> Julija(28.02.07)



Juliju sam prepustila da izabere sin,ali nisu bas svi prezadovoljni..... :/

----------


## mikka

meni je Julija bas lijepo ime.

----------


## camel

> filip prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Davor(muz)
> Natalija(ja)
> Benjamin(sin)
> Julija(28.02.07)
> 
> 
> ...


tvoj sin i moja kći imaju isti ukus što se tiče imena.
naime, već me dva dana pili zašto joj nismo dali ime julija. 

ot: zašto ti je u potpisu samo b., a nema i j.?

----------


## filip

sory,kriva godina,curka se jos nje rodila........  :Laughing:

----------


## DOMI

Meni je Julija isto lijepo ime.Znači,curka još nije rođena.Ni moj Dominik. Također se treba roditi u veljači.Ako sam dobro shvatila,J. se treba roditi 28.02.2008. Dominik treba doći na svijet 10.02.2008. Btw, Dorotea je 22.08.2004.

----------


## clio180

DOMI, još stigneš izabrati ime koje će ti pasati! šta te briga za druge!  :Love:

----------


## vita

MARIO (MM)
MIRELA (JA)
LOVRO (2004)
VITO (2006)

----------


## kerida

Iva (2004)
Jakov( još 18 tjedana)
Darko (MM)
Ana(ja)

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Vedada+Mirsad=Mejra i Ahmed

Mi zivimo u Americi pa sam cesto Nevada   :Laughing:  . Inace kada skuze kako mi je ime ocarani su  :/ . Nije mi se moje ime nikada svidjalo...

Mirsad je ar. i znaci princ...

Od dana kada sam zacela Mejru znala sam da je cura pa sam joj jos u tibi tepala 'cura Zumra'. I sve do kraja trudnoce je bila Zumra dok moj princ nije ubacio Mejra i ja bila ocarana.  :Heart:  Nikako ne zalim: ime mi je lijepo, snazno, neobicno. Inace je kratko za Mejrem ili Merjem (Maria).

Ahmed je trebao biti Isa (Isus)(po WM Isai) MM se nije slozio kao zvace dijete Isus. 8) Isto mi je favorit bio Mirza (ima isto znacenje kao Mirsad tj. princ) ali je MM opet bio protiv jer je to ime moje velike simpatije iz High School-a.  :Laughing:  Ah ja da je Ahmed bio cura bio bi zasigurno Esma  :Heart:  Da naglasim da je moj djeda bio Ahmet...

----------


## Mariela

Domi nije prekasno. Ja sam do rođenja bila Danijela, a poslije par dana potpuno drugačije. Jednostavno zaključili da mi to ime ne paše.

----------


## ls

Nasa su se djeca rodila u Svicarskoj i htjeli smo im dati imena koja ce biti prihvatljiva i razumljiva i kod nas i tamo. Pogotovo sto im je vec prezime neizgovorljivo ovdje. Tako da nisu dosla u obzir nikakva imena koja u sebi imaju slova koja mogu zbuniti, kao sto su lj, nj, j, zh, ch...

A nismo htjeli dati ni potpuno strana imena koje dede i bake ne mogu izgovoriti. 

Oko prvog djeteta su se lomila koplja: meni se svidjalo ime Mila ili Milena, mom muzu nikako. Na kraju smo se slozili da nam se svidja Tina, ali nekako nismo htjeli da joj to bude ime, previse je zvucalo kao nadimak i ime za malu curicu, tako da smo jos u bolnici raspravljali da li da bude Martina ili Kristina. I na kraju smo, ne sjecam se vise kako, odlucili da bude Kristina. Ali za mene je ona uvijek samo Tina  :Smile: 

Za sina nismo imali ni snage ni volje da puno biramo, pregledali smo par knjiga sa imenima i nismo nista posebno nasli. Mom muzu se svidjalo ime Mateo. Na kraju smo odabrali Leon, sto je ime koje je u Francuskoj danas dosta rijetko, tako se zovu uglavnom dede, pa smo mislili da je simpaticno  :Smile:  A onda sam otkrila da je u Hrvatskoj pravi hit, pa bi mogao lako biti jedan od 5 Leona u razredu za slucaj da se ikada tamo preselimo.

----------


## Princeza S

Ja se zovem Nana.
Nemam neku preveliku ljubav prema svom imenu možda iz razloga što čitav život nekome slovkam svoje ime, a drugi odgovaraju: 'Aha, Ana; Nada; Ivana; Nena i sl.', te slušam komentare tipa tako se u Bosni i Dalmaciji zove baka ...grrr...
Ime je inače francusko.
I da pravo je ime, nije nadimak - još jedna dilema u ljudi :Smile: 

Zato sam odlučila da će moje dijete imati normalno ime na koje neće biti dodatnih podpitanja, te smo se moj muž i ja složili da je Sara najljepše od svih koja smo razmatrali, a posebno i zbog toga jer znači princeza, a ime je hebrejsko - Biblijsko (moram ponovo pročitat tu priču o Sari i Abrahamu).
I djeluje snažno, ženstveno, i otmjeno  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

Zanimljiv topic  :Smile: 

MM - *Zlatko* => Veličanstveni, Aurelije, Zlato...
Ja - *Morana* => Božica Smrti, Božica Ledenjaka (ledenog doba), Dvomajčinstvo...ima puuunooo toga o tom imenu... 
Sin - *Noa* => spokoj, mirnoća, utjeha, dugovjećnost, simbolizira sve pošteno na svijetu...

Kao dijete nisam voljela svoje ima...ali odrastanjem sam ga jako zavoljela, posebice jer ima mnogo priča i mitologija o Morani.   :Grin:

----------


## ivananeda

Ja- IVANA
Cerka-Neda
Sin -Andrija

----------


## minići

> Ana i Nikola= Lana   i Nika


I Nera  :Heart:

----------


## NATTIE2

ja sam Nataša a mrvicu sam nazvala Rebeka jer mi je to oduvijek bilo jako lijepo ime  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Nama sve piše u potpisu  :Razz:  

A rado bih za žensko dijete dala ime Katarina, 
kad bi bilo, možda, nekad, ko zna...

----------


## Točkica

Daliborka
Saša
Lea

Svoje ne volim, mm- je jedan od 5 Saša oko mene ( 2x kolege s posla , prijatelji...) 
Lea je Lea od pamtivijeka, ništa drugo nego curica i Lea!  :Heart:  
Da je bila dečko ne znam kako bi ga nazvali...

----------


## Dada

zovem se daliborka i svoje ime prezirem iz dna duše. ne znam kako bih opisala taj osjećaj, ali uopće tu "riječ" ne osjećam kao svoje ime. to su mi samo slova koja moraju pisati u rodnom listu, ili nešto tako. "Zašto ne promjeniš ime ?" - pitahu me mnogi, "ne da mi se" - odgovarah ja.

ime sam dobila po mis jugoslavije, blago meni, neki kažu da i ličim na nju. 
muž se zove borislav, svi ga zovu boris.

složili smo se da ćemo djeci dati imena koja nemaju ž,ć,đ i sl. 

Karlo, stariji sin, uvijek mi se sviđalo to ime, nisam imala pojma da je to fensi i ultra moderno, inače se ne bi tako zvao. sad u vrtiću u skupini imaju 4 karla i jednu karlu. 

sviđalo mi se u to vrijeme i ivar, eugen, ernest, erik.

Jan, mlađi sin. zovem ga svakako i janoš, jani, janić,... dvoumila sam se između Jan i Erik.

inače, jedno od najljepših muških imena mi je Petar. Jednom sam na TV-u naletila na neku emisiju gdje su nastupali Hrvati iz BiH, i tako oni pjevali, plesali, bilo svašta, a na tv-u ništa pametno, i ajd, ja gledam i dođe jedan čovjek i počne pjevati pjesmu "Kuje Petar konja u planini".

Kasnije sam googlala, tražila i nigdje nisam ništa našla. To je bilo nešto prelijepo. Kao da je sva tuga i snaga ovog svijeta, u isto vrijeme , bila prelivena u tu pjesmu. ne mogu to opisati. išlo je nešto u napjevu "tugo moja,.... ime moje" i tako dalje.

moj tata je imao strica Petra i zbilja su ga tako i zvali. Problem je što ovdje, ako se netko i zove Petar, svi ga zovu - Pero. 

danas sam na forumu naišla na ime Stribor. fenomenalno, super

inače mi se sviđaju ona nordijska imena. DA sam rodila kćer, zvala bi se Ingrid.

Volim stara narodna imena, evo Vida napr. kod nas Vida, jel, na španjolskom "život"

----------


## Točkica

> ime sam dobila po mis jugoslavije, blago meni, neki kažu da i ličim na nju.


I ja !  :Laughing:   A nemam pojma kako žena izgleda.......
Morat ću zaguglati...

----------


## ivarica

> sviđalo mi se u to vrijeme i ivar, eugen, ernest, erik.


sjecam se   :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

MM- Danijel
JA- Kristina
i naše zlato- Matea   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

samo cu kratko   :Smile:  




> Zanimljiv topic


hvala ti. apsolutno sam fascinirana koliko je ovaj topic potrajao, koliko je puta pregledan i na koliko se strana proteze   :Heart:  

skoro bi rekla dirnuta sam, a pogotovo jer sam, otkada je topic zacet i ja napisala prvi post, dobila jos jednu bebicu   :Heart:  

maleni odlicno napreduje i svi se topimo od njegove mekoce i andjeoskog mirisa. ima prekrasnu barsunastu kosicu i savrseno liceko  :Saint:  .

ja i suprug smo dugo dugo razmisljali o imenu. nas drugi decko zove se Luka i to je bilo jedino ime za deckica koje se i meni i njemu dugo vremena svidjalo. curice smo izabrali lako, gotovo prelako pa nam se sad osvetilo. a onda sam se jednog jutra probudila nakon prekrasnog, oslobadajuceg sna da trcim visokim makovim poljima. 

istog tog jutra odlucila sam da se moj djecak zove *Mak*.

i eno ga sada spava u kolijevci, dok mu starije seke cupkaju benkicu   :Heart:  .

hvala cure   :Love:  

ps - ono kaj nisam predvidjela, a malo glupo sad ispada je da ga tu u Americi sviiiii zovu "Mac"   :Rolling Eyes:  .... ja ih uporno ispravljam, al vec vidim da bu mu to nadimak   :Razz:

----------


## elin

mojoj ljubljenoj je ime Elin (nick je po njoj jer je volim najviše na svijetu i sve ima njeno ime). Elin je staronordijsko žensko ime i znači svjetlost. Ja i MM se zaljubili u ime čim smo ga vidjeli prvi put, zajedno smo ga odabrali, a ime za dečka uopće nismo odabrali kao da smo znali da će biti cura i želja nam se ispunila. Ja sam Tina.

----------


## anna-y

*Hana_Sara* ovo me podsjeća kako su razni stari narodi davali imena djeci. Baš je super.  :Smile:  

Prije trudnoće su mi se sviđala neka imena, ali kad sam zatrudnila sa svojim mališom, odmah sam "znala" kako će se zvati. Prva misao o imenu je bilo to: Mislav. Ta beba u mom trbuhu je jednostavno bio on.
Ne mogu vam reći kako sam bila zbunjena kad je u jednom trenutku moj ginekolog zaključio kako"on misli da je curica" 
 :? Kako? Pa ne može Mislav biti curica.
I jednostavno nikako se nisam mogla na to priviknuti, jer sam osjećala da tu nešto ne štima
Nije da sam ja silno željela dečka. Doista mi je bilo totalno svejedno, ali ovo nije bila curica.
Kad sam dobila nalaze amniocent. konačno sam bila zadovoljna, jer je tamo lijepo pisalo- dečko.

Još jedna zanimljivost. Termin poroda bio je 16.01., a na kraju, igrom slučaja na carski su me poslali baš na taj datum. 
U katoličkom kalendaru na taj dan je - MISLAV

Čula sam izreku (kršćansku) da svoje ime doneseš u rukici (tj, na dan rođenja ), a ostala imena biraš  :Heart:  

puno sreće Maku  :Kiss:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ja sam Martina, a moja dva muškarca se zovu Siniša i Karlo.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Oboje smo htjeli da malome inicijali budu KK pa smo nakon kratkog razmišljanja skužili da nam se od svih muških imena sa K najviše sviđa Karlo.

----------


## NINA80

naša su u potpisu
dobio je ime po tatinoj želji, idući je moj izbor  :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

vedran + vedrana = ivo-vedran i bruno

mm je ivu dao ime po djedu a vedran smo stavili da bi svi imali isto ime u obitelji
nadali smo se curici  (bila bi nora ili nina- vedrana) ali se rodio bruno... to mi je posebno lijepo ime i nisam tražila srednje ime za njega jer je samo po sebi dovoljno zvučno 
volim imena kojih su ti puna usta kad ih izgovoriš i bruno je moja želja

budem li imala treće na ovaj ću topic definitivno obnoviti

----------


## štrigica

> Kad citam ovo... shvatim da se ne odlucujem za drugo dijete jer nema imena koje bi mi se uklopilo uz Orku...  :/


trebam li nešto posebno komentirati na ovaj natpis?  :Laughing:

----------


## Savitri

MM je DAMIR - onaj koji daruje mir  :Heart:  

ja sam SAVITRI - u vedskoj tradiciji božica sunca i vatre,   :Idea:  

a naša mala bebolina je UMA - (opet Vede, joga, hinuizam.., kak ko kuži) 
znači Shivina žena ili božica/zaštitnica prirode   :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

> Hmmmm, ja bih pred koju godinu spremno potpisala tateka, da u medjuvremeno nisam saznala da mi se djeca zovu po apostolima, a takomimlijekauprahu i po svecima. 
> 
> Naime, kad sam bila prvi put trudna jedno duze vrijeme sam nagovarala mm-a da se dogovorimo oko imena. I ti su razgovori uglavnom tekli slicno ko i oni od clumsy_mom... 
> ---
> Ja bi da se zove Rok. 
> Susjedov mali se tako zove, ne moze.
> Pa sta onda? 
> Ne svidja mi se.
> 
> ...


koja predivna imena aaaaaaa.....

----------


## krumpiric

mene zanima ima li koja NUŠA? Meni je ime preprepredivno.
Moj je dječak Marin, oduvijek sam htjela da mi se sin zove MArin, kad ono i svekar MArin  :Laughing:  , svi sretni  :Laughing:  
Inače, ja volim Lovre, Bartul, Andrija, Toma...
i Tonka, Nuša..

ja imam najobičnije obično ime u Hrvata, nije teško pogodit koje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

jel mare?

----------


## krumpiric

nije nego ivana, kud ćeš gore  :Grin:  
Mare mi je   :Heart:  , volim takva imena.

----------


## krumpiric

da se nadovežem na moje Nuša...mm ni čut, reko di ćeš to pa da nam dijete zezaju silo nečista  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je nuša prelijepo - i inače volim ta ženska imena s ruskim prizvukom - odmah zamislim onu ladanjsku idilu iz doktora živaga.  :Heart:

----------


## donna

MM- ALEN
 JA-  IVA
 Curka- KARLA   :Heart:  

naši psi:

 :Grin:  

WILLY
SARA
HILL

----------


## piplica

Moram primijetiti da krumpiric i ja imamo isti ukus za imena...  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

jooj, imena... đe me nađe...

Ja imam najbezveznije ime u Hrvata, a poznajem još barem 20 cura s istim imenom... naime , ja sam Ivana, po tati, na mamino inzistiranje.
Moja sestra je Ana i to je bila valjda najčešća kombinacija imena za žensku djecu u 80-ima...

MM je Branimir, kod njih sva djeca imaju starohrvatska imena- po kraljevima i kraljicama..

kad se rodio veliki dečko, ja sa htjela da bude Leon, ali se tata bunio, a onda sam ja rekla da će biti bebač... na kraju smo u kalendaru otkrili da je rođen na Sv. augustina, a da bude moderniji, postao je Tin. i sad mi je to super jer jako volim Ujevića, a i Tinac je prava umjetnička dušica...

Za malog dječaka nismo puno razmišljali. Naime, meni je 2004 umro stric kojeg sam jako voljela i ja sam tad odlučila da će mi idući sin biti Joško, po njemu. 

Sad bi htjeli curicu, MM se sviđa Larai Ema, a meni Rebeka i Erika. vidjet ćemo.


E da, tin je kršten TIN PETAR, a joško JOŠKO MATEJ...

----------


## Ala

MM-DEJAN  JA-DIJANA NAŠI DEČKI:ANTONIO,ALEN I LUKA.[/b]

----------


## lrs

ja maja,muz dalibor,laura i lorena rubi

----------


## In love

> mene zanima ima li koja NUŠA? Meni je ime preprepredivno.


U Sloveniji je svaka 5 curica Nuša   :Smile:   Lijepo ime.

----------


## medoribica

meni se jako svidjelo Chiara = Jasna, al kak se tak zove i moja sveki, odustala sam da ne bude od strane moje familije.... kak?! jer sam ipak s kontinenta. onda se mm dosjetio hannah jer mu se baš sviđa film woodya allena "Hannah i njezine sestre", a i unikatno je u Rv. osim toga, čita se s obje strane isto, moj je m informatičar i fizičar pa ga zabavljaju takve stvari.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

Cijelu trudnocu smo se natezali oko imena za naseg decka. U najuzem izboru su bili Luka, Filip, Erik, Teo i Sven.
Ni na porodu jos uvijek nismo znali kako ce se zvat sve dok babica nije objavila "ide nam mali plavusan" Na to sam ja samo dodala "onda ce bit Sven!" I Sven je i ostao!

Naravno da je obitelj, pogotovo od MM-a negodovala jer to nije hrvatsko ime (MM je Ivan, sestra mu je Ana, naravno) a i nadali su se da cemo ga nazvat po pradjedu tj da ce biti Slavo  :shock:  :? 
Ja sam Željka i mrzim kad nijedan stranac nezna izgovoriti moje ime, talijani me zovu Đelika tj. kad sam radila za njih doslovno su mi i pisali ime Gelica. 
Tako da sam ja za dijete htjela ime koje ce biti "svjetsko". Iako talijani neznaju izgovorit ni Sven nego kazu Zven. Al fuckas talijane!

----------


## puntica

> Ja sam Željka i mrzim kad nijedan stranac nezna izgovoriti moje ime, talijani me zovu Đelika tj. kad sam radila za njih doslovno su mi i pisali ime Gelica. 
> Tako da sam ja za dijete htjela ime koje ce biti "svjetsko". Iako talijani neznaju izgovorit ni Sven nego kazu Zven. Al fuckas talijane!


TALIJANI!!! 
Moja mrvica se zove Mia, a talijani ostanu  :shock: jer ne kuže kako je to glupo ime: mia figlia mia (moja kćer moja o.p.)   :Grin:  Imenovali smo je kad je imala 4 dana, jer bilo mi je glupo dati ime djetetu koje nisam vidjela, znala sam da ćemo je već nekako imenovati kad se upoznamo   :Love:  
izgleda da je moje ime jako popularno jer gdje god idem netko viče karla ovo karla ono, karla vrati se, karla odi, stani, ne vrišti... A bilo mi je lijepo prije kad nas je bilo malo   :Laughing:  
mm domagoj
sveki eleonora - pokušavala nas uvjeriti da je njeno ime prekrasno i da bi se njena unuka trebala zvati po njoj   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Majuška

Nemojte mi protiv talijana   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

moj mali je Mauro   :Heart:

----------


## sandraL

Lana
Lucija
Igor
Sandra 

Šta znače, nemam pojma   :Teletubbies: 

U stvari znam samo da je Lucija=svjetlost

----------


## Rebbeca

Ja sam Gordana, i moje ime mi je cijeli život grozno. Svi, pa čak i mama me zovu Goga. Nemam pojma di je baš to ime mojima palo na pamet. MM se zove Stanko, ime je dobio po svojoj teti koja je naravno Stanka. Naš sin zove se Borna. Još puno prije nego smo ga usvojili, birali smo imena za klince, i jedino je Borna bilo ime koje se sviđalo i MM i meni. Opcija za curicu bila je Rebecca. Ovdje kod mene nema puno Borne, čula sam svega za jednog... To ime nam je baš   :Heart:  i nemogu zamisliti da nam se sin drugačije zove.

----------


## leonisa

ja samo vidim da jedna forumasica na listi ima i nasih mena, tj. da se netko zove ko ja i da imamo MMeve istog imena 8) 

i moram priznat da kad sam birala ime da sam samo hledala kako ga "osjecam" na "trbuhu", nisam ga usporedjivala sa nasim....

tako znam da ona koja su bila u uzem zboru za leu da nece biti za sljedece dijete. to su "njena" imena  :Smile:

----------


## victory

Mi smo dugo razmišljali o imenu i ja sam se skroz zagrijala za ime Lukas ( i Patrik i Erik, ali to nam nije išlo uz prezime na K), ali MM me totalno oprao za takav izbor. Njegove prijedloge nneću ni napisati jer su koma (i dan-danas nakon 7 mjeseci mislim da se samo šalio s tim prijedlozima). Na kraju sam ja odlučila da bude Jan , volim kratka imena, a i značenje je divno iako ja nisam vjernik: "Bog je darežljiv" ( a mi smo naše sunce stvarno dugo čekali)

----------


## Penny Lane

> mene zanima ima li koja NUŠA? Meni je ime preprepredivno.


Ja bi svoju curicu nazvala Nuša!!! Obozavam to ime! A dodje li nakon Bartula jos koji djecak bit ce Matija/ Andrija/ Toma/ Mikula... Doduse najlipse mi je musko ime Petar, ali s MM radi jedan antipaticni pa je skinut s popisa    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## blazena

> tako znam da ona koja su bila u uzem zboru za leu da nece biti za sljedece dijete. to su "njena" imena


Isto i kod nas  :Smile: 

Osim Eva - mm-ova neprezaljena baka.
Meni je ime ok, ali radije ne bih po poznatima. Pa makar i pokojni.

Inace, mm i ja imamo internacionalna imena, htjeli smo i da se djetetovo ime moze izgovoriti po Evropi.  I da ne bude precesto. I da ima znacenje. 
Ja predlagala, mm stavljao veto  :Grin: 
Dok se nismo slozili. 
I rodio se mali Viktor  :Smile: 

A sad ga zovemo nadimkom koji nema blage veze s imenom   :Laughing:  
Sto mogu kad mu pase.

----------


## ikana

mi smo se brzo složili; ivan i ana , a treće ako bude bit će ...........

----------


## KATALENIĆ

Ja sam Maja, MM se zove Ivan. Za prvo dijete muž je birao ime i dao Sara. Za drugo je seka Sara birala. Htjela je da počne isto sa S i da ima 4 slova kao  naša imena i tako smo odabrali ime Sven.   :Smile:

----------


## HRKICA

Dragana mm Adam djeca Nikola i Zvonimir

----------


## nenaa

Mojoj mišici je tata beskompromisno dao ime jer je napravljena tamo. Larisa. Sviđalo mi se pa se nisam bunila. Da je bila dečko bio bi Noel.

----------


## paid

naša srećica je Ivano, a mi smo Marijana i Leonardo

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam Željka, dobila ime po tati, ali ga nikad nisam voljela (ime, ne tatu), MM je Tomislav, a Ivan je eto Ivan  :Grin:  
On je dobio ime po tradiciji iz MMove obitelji-tradiciji za koju ja tvrdim da je izmišljena, jer traje svega tri generacije, a ionako je prekinuta kad njegov brat, a moj šogor  :Grin:  nije svog sina nazvao Ivan... 
Ali nisam se bunila jer mi se ime sviđalo-inače mi se sviđa i Jan, a to je u biti isto! Druga imena za sina nisam ni imala, jer je on duuugo bio curica, pa se trebao zvati Lina što su već svi znali-a Lino je ipak malo too čokolinasto (svaka čast Červaru)
Inače mi se jako sviđa ime Adnan, ali bi me moji RK svekiji strijeljali da tako nazovem dijete   :Grin:   Super mi je i David, opet isti razlozi protiv
Ali drugo dijete još nije u planu, pa dotad, tko zna...
BTW, pas Hela

----------


## erik

ja sam Sanja, ok mi je moje ime, ne mogu zamisliti da se drugačije zovem...
sin Erik, mm dao prijedlog, nije mi sjelo, imala sam tri imena puno lijepša
od Erika, ali Erik je sam izbrao ime, ja ga jednostavno nisam mogla drugačije zvati...
sad mi je lijepo, Erik Došen, trebao je biti Petar Došen  :Smile: 
ako nam jednom dođe curica zvati će se Iris,
to ime imam već 8g i mužu se sviđa JAKO...

----------


## Elly

> Ja sam Željka i mrzim kad nijedan stranac nezna izgovoriti moje ime, talijani me zovu Đelika tj. kad sam radila za njih doslovno su mi i pisali ime Gelica.


A ti se predstavi kao Desideria (u prijevodu Zeljka, i zaista postoji kao talijansko ime). 

Svaki jezik ima svoja pravila izgovaranja, odnosno citanja odredjenih slova, pa je onda tesko s nekim imenima.   :Taps:  

U nasem (talijanskom) vrticu ima sve vise stranih imena: Megan (roditelji odlucili da ga pisu bez 'h'), Taryn, Jennifer, Loureen, Mary, pa moja Erin, itd. 
Uz malo truda, svi ih pravilno izgovaraju.   :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam isto za Talijane Desideria, ali niti oni nisu svi čuli za to ime...
"Comeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????? Desiderio?????????hi hih hi"   :Embarassed:

----------


## Elly

> "Comeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????? Desiderio?????????hi hih hi"


Ovdje je sasvim uobicajeno, poznajem ih nekoliko.   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

A Elly, gdje si ti u Italiji?
Moj prijatelj iz Bologne znao za ime, ali pak u Padovi me blijedo gledali

----------


## Elly

> A Elly, gdje si ti u Italiji?
> Moj prijatelj iz Bologne znao za ime, ali pak u Padovi me blijedo gledali


Friuli  :Smile: 
Desiderio (vise njih) koje poznajem su iz Toskane (Pisa), Napulja,  Sardinije, Friulia (Udine)...

----------


## štrumpf

Mi smo Marija (Mara) i Ante, a naš štrumpf Roko.

----------


## KORNY

Mi smo "radili" Adrianu(Ady)- tako se zove jedna naša frendica. Simon je trebao biti Filip,oko njega smo se premišljali (ja sam htijela Neo), pa smo se dogovorili da seka odluči a kak je par puta čula ime Simon na tvu njega je izabrala (malo je mm imao prste u tome). Sve u svemu trenutno svi zadovoljni. Bilo nam je bitno da kad zovnem djete u parku da mi se ne odazove njih 5,tj. da ime bude rijetko.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene zanima ima li koja NUŠA? Meni je ime preprepredivno.
> 
> 
> Ja bi svoju curicu nazvala Nuša!!! :


mene podsjeća na Prosjake i sinove i 
Nušo, dušo, silo nečista  :Laughing:

----------


## domy

> . Bilo nam je bitno da kad zovnem djete u parku da mi se ne odazove njih 5,tj. da ime bude rijetko.


e da ovo imaš pravo, ali treba nači neko neobično ime a da se sviđa objema stranama.
A to je kod nas nemoguča misija.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Mi samo se odlučili na ime Vita (lat. život) zbog toga jer sam na početku trudnoće imala nekih zdravstvenih problema i nismo znala dal će bebica ostati s nama,  no ona je ipak kao pravi borac izabrala živjeti, eto zato Vita...MM i ja smo se odmah složili oko imena  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Penny Lane prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  krumpiric prvotno napisa
> ...


Sviđa mi se, ali to je varijanta imena ANA (Anuška, Nuša). Podsjeća me na jednu osobu koja mi je bila draga.   :Heart:  

Da dajem ime djetetu, vjerojatno bih je upisala kao Anu, a doma bi je zvali Nuša. No, nismo imali prilike upotrijebiti izbor za ženska imena, kad imamo samo dečke   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Peterlin

> KORNY prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Bilo nam je bitno da kad zovnem djete u parku da mi se ne odazove njih 5,tj. da ime bude rijetko.
> 
> 
> e da ovo imaš pravo, ali treba nači neko neobično ime a da se sviđa objema stranama.
> A to je kod nas nemoguča misija.


Moj stariji - Leon - ima ime na koji se danas odaziva njih 5 u parku, ali mlađi ima ime koje nije tako često - on je Emil. Da li su djeca zadovoljna sa svojim imenima ili ne, vidjet će se kad dođu u pubertet (sjećam se ja jako dobro kako sam si birala "alternativno" ime u dobi od nekih 13-14 godina. Sad mi je moje ima baš dobro, ali to nije stvar imena nego identiteta. S vremenom čovjek prestane razmišljati o tome, ime postane dio njega i gotovo... Nadam se da će tako i moji sinovi...

----------


## npregiba

mi smo se odlučili za ime LUCIJA ako bude curica a za dečka STJEPAN(to je izbor mog M) njemu se više sviđaju naša domača imena!!!!

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

ja sam Lana, a Gita je bila Gita od pochetka. ja sam rekla bit che Gita - na Hindu znachi pjesma. u pochetku trudnoche su me mnogi uvjeravali da che bit dechko (ful chudno ali doslovno je samo jedna osoba rekla da che bit cura - moja astrologinja, dok me masa ljudi doslovno uvjeravala da nosim dechka a kad sam pitala zake odgovori su bili: visoko nosish, tak se ponashaju zhene koje dechke nose, trbuh ti je na van, imam osjechaj.....) uglavnom mushko ime nikad nisam ni imala. MM je u pochetku rekao da mu nije bash neko ime pa sam ja rekla da daprijedlog ali kako smo joj se od pochetka obrachali sa Gita tako se to primilo i ostalo.

----------


## igralište

:Saint:  Olja je skraćeno od Olga,što znači zdrava!Sviđalo nam se ime i značenje, ja isto imam lj u imenu, a imamo ga i u prezimenu.

"Što ružom nazivamo slatko bi mirisalo i drugim imenom!"

----------


## gitulja

Gita
Igor (MD)
Iva (ja)

----------


## dubbiii

meni su predivna imena Chiara,Laura,Aurora
za dečke:Emanuel(ja sam Manuela),aNTE,KRISTIJAN.

Imamo 2 curice:Kristina i Sanela
tako je došlo.
jako su mi imena bila bitna,ali sam shvatila da su mi djeca bitnija od samoga imena.

samo da su one meni žive i zdrave...... :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam zenska muskog imena. ne zelim ga napisati, na otocima i jugu se poneka zena tako zove, ali u mom kraju niti jedna. tako da imam izvod iz maticne knjige rodjenih da sam musko (prvih 16. godina su me vodili ko musko), a u svakom hotelu na sluzbenim putovanjima bi me smjestili u musku sobu.....

jedva sam cekala punoljetnost da ga promjenim, ali nisam, navikla sam se...

djece nemam, ali sin ce sigurno biti anton... cura ema ili hana....

----------


## silverinne

Tomislav
Iva
Andrija   :Heart:  
čekamo Šimuna   :Heart:

----------


## KayaR

Kada smo se MM i ja tek upoznali,pozovem ja njega telefonom i javi se njegova mama-kaze-nije ti on tu,otisao je kod Milentija...
-Milentija :shock: ....Boooozeeee,kakav li je to on tip kada se druzi s nekakvim Milentijem :? 
Tek ono,Milentije mu brat rodjeni  :Laughing:  
A kada se Milentije rodio,dali su mu ime Goran.Ali,sveki je s njim bila u bolnici 3 meseca zbog silnih komplikacija,i za to vreme deda sveki ode i prijavi malog u opstinu pod imenom svoga pokojnoga oca-Milentije.
Baba sveki bila ocajna i besna,ali nije se imalo kud.Tako da su sina zvali Goran do osnovne skole,gde je prvoga dana uciteljica prozivala decu redom,ali nije prozvala nikakvog Gorana....i tako je mali saznao kako se zove...  :Laughing:  kakav uzas.
No,kasnije se navikao na svoje ime i zaista je divan covek,iako i dalje ne znam nikoga ko se tako zove.
I ja sam se navikla.I ne mislim da je MM cudak jer ima brata Milentija  :Grin:  
Salu na stranu,ukuse sto se imena tice redovno formiramo na osnovu poznavanja neke osobe.
Tako je nama dosao red odabrati ime za sina prvenca...
Ja sam zelela da bude Relja-il' da crknem  :Smile:  to mi je bilo diiivno ime za decka.
Ali,MM rece-"samo preko mene mrtvog"
Imao je nekog Relju na poslu s kojim nikako nije mogao,cak je bilo i batina u pokusaju.I osta meni neispunjena zelja....
Drugo je bilo Rastko,ali smo se sporazumno slozili da ce mali nauciti da izgovori svoje ime oko polaska u skolu,a do tada ce biti Ratko,Rajko,Rako,Rasko....
Tada je pocelo licitiranje....Todor,Sava,Ilija....meni sve gore od goreg...
Todor-Tosha :/ nosha
Sava...hm..
Ilija-moj otac je imao nekog gadnog debelog glavatog kolegu...
I rece neko Ognjen,MM-u oko zaiskri-i bi Ognjen  :Grin:  
Nedugo zatim drugo musko,ja odabrala Damjan
poznajem jednog celog Damjana i bio je tako sladak decko u osnovnoj  :Razz:  
Ognjen i Damjan-slaze se  :Smile:  
I 10-tak godina kasnije-cura
Ja htela Irina(il' da crknem-ponovo)
Mm stavio veto iz odma'-jes,ko Irina Rodnjina i Sergej Zajcev(klizaci iz ex SSSR-a)  :Laughing:  
I opet nastade licitacija...
No,sad nas ima 4 koji licitiraju...
Sofija...Simona...Ksenija...Lidija...
Tome su mastovita deca dodavala i imena junakinja iz crtanih-Unikornija...Stelita....uhuhuh
I rodila se Iva  :Razz:  
Zasto??
Paaaa,niko do nas ne poznaje nijednu Ivu  :Rolling Eyes:  to je jedino ime protiv kojega nijedno od nas nije imalo prigovora....
A ima citava knjiga divnih zenskih imena...
No,navikli smo se,i Iva je predivno ime za malu plavu curicu,bas joj stoji,ljubi je majka  :Saint: 
Inace,ja imam 2 kabasta imena-Katarina Regina,dobila sam ih usled kompromisa mojih roditelja sa svojim dotadasnjih zivotima(duga prica)i od rodjenja se patim s papirologijom.
Da ne pominjem da sam svom prezimenu dodala i muzevo,pa sad imam i 2 prezimena,znate li neku slicnu ludu a da nije Meksikanka?  :Laughing:  
MM je Vladan
Decica makar imaju po samo jedno obicno ime...

----------


## mikka

KayaR, bas ti je dobra prica..   :Kiss:

----------


## Leilooa

> He-he, mene nitko nije mogao poštedjeti objašnjavanja - prezimena! U školi i na faksu uvijek je moje prezime bilo s najviše tipfelera. A obično ga moram slovkati da ga ispravno napišu.
> I onda, umjesto da ga promijenim udajom, ja sam si prišila još i muževo prezime, da bude još dulje i kompliciranije   
> Dakle, kod mene nema "What did you say", nego "Kakoooo?!?"


identicna situacija i kod mene...   :Laughing:  
imam strano prezime, vrlo neuobicajeno, sa slovom y, i uuuuvjek ga moram slovkati da ga ispravno napisu, takoder, umjesto da udajom maknem prezime - ne, nakeljila sam JOS i duuugacko muzevo, tako da bude jos kompliciranije  :Laughing:  

MM je Ivica, iako ga svi zovu Ivan ili Ifča (prigorec   :Grin:   ) a ja sam Ines..(pjesmu "nedaj se Ines" sam cula 2 miljona puta   :Evil or Very Mad:   i vec mi se kosa dize cim neko otvori usta,jer znam kaj ce krenut zavijat)...
nas dvoje obicna imena, a za dijete smo htjeli nesto neobicno, neko ime koje nas nece podsjetiti na niti jednu osobu iz nasih zivota kad ga izgovorimo...i onda je MM malo istrazivao i predlozio ime Leilani, koje potjece s Hawaiija, i ima znacenje - Nebeski Cvijet...sto nasa curica i jest   :Embarassed:   :Heart: 

i tako nasa mala Leilani ime vrlo neobicno ime, dva prezimena od kojeg je jedno dugacko a drugo strano kojeg se mora slovkati :zviz u celo: lol
-i da...vec smo poceli dobivati komentare za djetetovo ime:
1. "aaaaaa LEEEJLA!! kako ljepo ime!!! "  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
2. kak? LeJlana?? ne? Lelana? Lela? de ponovite?! kako molim?
3. ha?  :? 
4. a sta je tu ime a sta prezime????   :Rolling Eyes:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

mala kad naraste nek si skida jedno prezime i mjenja ime ak joj bude smetalo ili bude komplicirano...nema neda..
ak ne, opet nema beda 
 :Grin:

----------


## Taša

Cijelu mladost sam imala muško ime u pripremi,Renato.
Sviđalo mi se od malena.
A ono MM Renato(a njemu se oduvijek sviđalo-Nataša,po nekoj maloj u dijetinjstvu  :Laughing:  )
A kada sam zatrudnjela svi favoriti su pali u vodu-tako da Damian nije imao mjesec dana ime-zvali smo ga miš  :Laughing:  
Svaka dva dana zove moja mama(iz dr.grada)-čuj kako se mali zove,svi pitaju?Pa MIŠ!
Ja htjedoh Noa-MM niti čuti.
Uopće ne znam kako smo došli do Damian.
Kod Hanne je bilo previranje između Hanna i Zara.
Samo je MM u zadnji tren odlučio Hanni dodati Maria,u čast punici.
Ona je Anna Maria-to će mu pamtiti do kraja života.  :Laughing:

----------

